# Replant Those Long Stretchy Stems ( Its Easy )



## goten (May 7, 2011)

This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems , 

After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch 

I do not have a pic of one of those seedlings with the long ass stem reaching for a light that's 2ft high 

But i got this one that i internally let slightly stretch a little , you can see the slight stretch at the bottom of the stem 

You do not want your soil wet when you do this 

its best for the soil to be dry so the extra soil will come off the roots easier 

After you take your plant out , GENTLY break lose the soil from around the roots 

After you got the excess soil off the roots , put some soil back in the bottom of your cup or pot 

you dont want to put your plant right in with the roots hitting the bottom of your cup because you dont want the chance for the roots to grow out the drain holes 

so put some soil in the bottom first then put your seedling back in 

position your seedling at desired height for your stem to be buried at 

i would bury all the way up to the Cotyledon leaves ,

after your have replanted and buried your stem you can then give it just A LITTLE bit of water 

the part of the stem that you buried will eventually start to grow roots 

your plant will pretty much not go into shock at all from this 

just make sure your gentle when your braking the lose soil off the roots

Like i said this is not a bad stretchy plant but the same principle applies with those long ass stretchy stems 

hope this helps you all that has the long stretchy seedling stem problem 

remember to lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch


----------



## mystifiedbongs (May 7, 2011)

good info, nice thread bro


----------



## goten (May 7, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> good info, nice thread bro


Thanks my man , 

iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that 

so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2011)

this thread DESERVES a BUMP.

and some +rep.


----------



## goten (May 22, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread DESERVES a BUMP.
> 
> and some +rep.


Thanks my man 

You should make this simple thread a sticky lol 

much thanks for the rep


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2011)

I let some of mine get a little out of hand. I am waiting on a ventilation fan before I put a real light in my tent and am going to have to do this today. I can still remember this was one of first questions when I came to RIU since I had been out of "the game" for a long time and forgot most of everything I learned in the past. Anyways, I see this question asked a lot and sometimes newbies don't even realize there is a problem and don't ask for advice. If this was a sticky it might save us all a little time answering this question, maybe, but probably not.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2011)

goten said:


> Thanks my man
> 
> You should make this simple thread a sticky lol
> 
> much thanks for the rep


done.


----------



## Macinfo (May 23, 2011)

That's an awesome cheat man, it saves a plant from being wasted


----------



## Hydrogrowe (May 23, 2011)

Great post/thread thanx 4 the info....


----------



## weejabrew (May 25, 2011)

Cool post, I have done this in the past and never really noticed others talking about it  I had my lights 4 feet tall when I first started and learned quickly to lower my lights


----------



## rantz (May 25, 2011)

Great thread, but why break the soil off of the roots first? I've never tried this before. What's the reasoning?


----------



## goten (May 25, 2011)

rantz said:


> Great thread, but why break the soil off of the roots first? I've never tried this before. What's the reasoning?


So you can have more room to work with when your burring your stem and position it better 

If you dont break the soil loose then wheres your room to re plant it 

Unless your just transplanting in a bigger container then you just bury it when you add the extra soil for the bigger container


----------



## rantz (May 25, 2011)

goten said:


> So you can have more room to work with when your burring your stem and position it better
> 
> If you dont break the soil loose then wheres your room to re plant it
> 
> Unless your just transplanting in a bigger container then you just bury it when you add the extra soil for the bigger container


Oh, I see. When I transplant I always transplant into a bigger container and just take the entire root ball out, put it in the pot and fill 'er up with dirt. Done deal!


----------



## goten (May 25, 2011)

rantz said:


> Oh, I see. When I transplant I always transplant into a bigger container and just take the entire root ball out, put it in the pot and fill 'er up with dirt. Done deal!


So do i my man 

this is to re plant and bury it in the same pot if its stretching , not transplanting


----------



## gree (May 26, 2011)

Newbie and first time grower here. Thanks for this thread. I started a bagseed grow around 6 days back (after germinating in paper towel). I plan to grow it in a container outside on deck. Because of unfavorable weather it spent first few days inside on a window sill. No wonder it got quite stringy. Here are they:



Should I repot them in the same pot or just move them to another bigger pot. They were planted in pro-mix soil - nothing else. Should I move them to a more enriched soil (like pro-mix + perlite + bone meal + fish + blood meal)?

Any advice is much appreciated and I have spent dozens of hours reading this site (and continue to do so!)


----------



## katfan (May 26, 2011)

I'm having this exact same problem! I'm a first timer as well. I am using a 4ft T5 fluorescent that I placed about 4-5 inches above my seed trays. Now I have seedlings that are about 3" tall! Anyway, I'm planning to replant tomorrow into bigger pots for veg, so I will just be careful when transplanting and then cover the stems with loose soil up to the cotyeldon leaves. One question though...my local hydro store thought I should start og nutes already in week 1 using pro organics line and I wonder if I should use plain water directly after transplanting or go ahead and use some more of my 1/4 strength nutes? I watered yesterday with plain water, today with nutes. Any thoughts?


----------



## goten (May 27, 2011)

gree said:


> Newbie and first time grower here. Thanks for this thread. I started a bagseed grow around 6 days back (after germinating in paper towel). I plan to grow it in a container outside on deck. Because of unfavorable weather it spent first few days inside on a window sill. No wonder it got quite stringy. Here are they:
> 
> View attachment 1620036View attachment 1620037
> 
> ...



Yes just re plant them in the same pots you have them in now 

and bury the stem all the up to those leaves .




katfan said:


> I'm having this exact same problem! I'm a first timer as well. I am using a 4ft T5 fluorescent that I placed about 4-5 inches above my seed trays. Now I have seedlings that are about 3" tall! Anyway, I'm planning to replant tomorrow into bigger pots for veg, so I will just be careful when transplanting and then cover the stems with loose soil up to the cotyeldon leaves. One question though...my local hydro store thought I should start og nutes already in week 1 using pro organics line and I wonder if I should use plain water directly after transplanting or go ahead and use some more of my 1/4 strength nutes? I watered yesterday with plain water, today with nutes. Any thoughts?


Leave your seedlings in the pots they are in now 

Let it build up a good root system first filling up the pot with her roots 

then transplant into a bigger pot 

Also you do not need to give any nutes to your young seedlings , i would wait till about the 3rd or 4th week then give a little nutes 1/2 strength 

Also 

you are watering to much 

you said you watered yesterday then again today , 

only water every few days after your soil starts getting dry


----------



## gree (May 27, 2011)

Ok replanted them in the same pot. Just mixed some more perlite and teeeeny bit of organic dynamite 8-5-5


----------



## Harrekin (May 30, 2011)

Why did you add nutes to a seedling?! You were specifically told above not to, so why the need to do it? 

Seems more and more people on this site seem to THINK the more nutes you give a plant the better it will turn out...


----------



## canniboss (May 30, 2011)

When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


----------



## gree (May 30, 2011)

I was skeptical of nutes too but I have seen so many people start their grow in organic mixed medium. My medium (pro-mix) had nothing in it. So after a week I thought a teeny bit of organic wouldn't hurt. I will see how it goes and post pics as it grows.
But thanks for keeping me in check


----------



## AcaNadian (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice, I like the idea of burying stretchy stems. Smart.
I would like to add : of course roots will produce from that stem that you just buried. But, if you want to help that process, take a clean razor blade and make a few cuts in the section that'll be in the soil. Roots will come out of those cuts and this will give you a stronger root system starting at the top or middle of pot height (because all the older roots are at the bottom of the pot after burying).

Cheers!


----------



## goten (Jun 7, 2011)

dunhuvind said:


> what did you do with your codetlyn leaves or whatever they're called? first time just wonderin


It depends how bad the stretch is , 

their was one plant i had a few years ago i let get way to stretchy , so when i re planted it i buried the codetlyn leaves also 

but if it not that bad the just right up to them like in the pic in the first post


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 12, 2011)

Why shake the dirt out of the roots?
All that's going to do is stress out the tiny weak roots, completely replace the dirt that they have with the same dirt, and shake em' around.

Better to just put more dirt over, than to remove all their dirt.
I just feel like it's a silly step.

Also if you bury leaves, just peel them off first.


----------



## Lankster187 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Mine has been stretched out to about the same size as yours in the picture and looks to be about the same age or so. I was told that my sungrow 150W HPS needs to be 2 feet above the plant to keep from cooking it. I cooked my first plant because it was too close to the light (8 or 10 inches). After I re-plant how low should i put my light? I am super worried about frying my plant again.


----------



## goten (Jun 12, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Why shake the dirt out of the roots?
> All that's going to do is stress out the tiny weak roots, completely replace the dirt that they have with the same dirt, and shake em' around.
> 
> Better to just put more dirt over, than to remove all their dirt.
> ...


Read post 12 

how are you gonna put more dirt over the same little cup that its already in with out overflowing the pot with soil 

you have to take it out in the first place to replace with new soil 

but that's not the point 

this thread is about burring those long stretchy stems in the SAME POT their already in and stop the stretching by lowering the lights afterwords 

Not Transplanting to where you just add more soil to a bigger pot your putting it in 

it would be a silly step if i was talking about transplanting but im not ,


----------



## goodgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

hiya i was told to do this and it does work.................


----------



## ganjames (Jun 14, 2011)

Why not just wait until you transplant into bigger pots?
and then have the soil go up to the first set of leaves when you transplant.

Unless this is what you're doing, but it looks like you dug the plant out of its starter cup and replanted it in the same cup.


----------



## ganjames (Jun 14, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Why not just wait until you transplant into bigger pots?
> and then have the soil go up to the first set of leaves when you transplant.
> 
> Unless this is what you're doing, but it looks like you dug the plant out of its starter cup and replanted it in the same cup.


oops wait are you only talking about those really long ones? like over 10 inches of tiny thin seedling stem? I thought you just mean an extra inch or two of stem


----------



## goten (Jun 15, 2011)

Im talking about those long stretchy stems 

the names in the title 

you dont need to transplant seedlings into bigger pots just to bury the stem 

you just transplant once your roots fill up your pot 

this is a VERY SIMPLE thread 

i wish people would stop making it out like im doing more then what im talking about 

im not telling people how to transplant and shit 

this thread is just keeping it simple 

ganjames , that comment was not directed towards you or anyone else


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jun 17, 2011)

you can also scrog or lst them, if you feel uncomfortable chopping anything. sativas are the ones that usually end up with stretchy stems. can be problematic for a stealth type grow.
...i thought this was a fun thread lol.


----------



## wynh1 (Jun 20, 2011)

great post, im on my first grow and had to do that to mine also as got really leggy


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 28, 2011)

This sounds like a tomato post? Early nutrients causes stretch? When planting a tomato you sink it to the first big leaves, the stalk will grow roots. If the growth is between a branch and stalk it is a sucker on a tomato and sucks the nutrients away from the fruit to start a clone of the mother. Mother nature is way ahead of some of us. That is why I read this site people observing or pushing what works for them. Now to find the nutrient guru!


----------



## goten (Jun 28, 2011)

grizlbr said:


> That is why I read this site people observing or pushing what works for them. Now to find the nutrient guru!


Im not pushing this method on anyone my man 

im just giving a simple solution to help the people who have stretchy plants from their lights being to high , not from the nutes


----------



## dLoc07 (Jun 28, 2011)

If someone were to have a little bit of a bigger light, lets say a 1000w Hortilux HPS cause thier MH just blew... how do you put it much closer without frying them? Or do you just go back to start and put them back under flourescents??


----------



## goten (Jun 29, 2011)

dLoc07 said:


> If someone were to have a little bit of a bigger light, lets say a 1000w Hortilux HPS cause thier MH just blew... how do you put it much closer without frying them? Or do you just go back to start and put them back under flourescents??


Proper ventilation and air flow to help keep your cab cool 

make sure you have more exhaust then you have intake 

also if you got the room put a 6" clip on fan in your cab 

Place it where its blowing right under your canopy but above your plants , you should be able to drop your hps more then 

here is a pic of a dresser cab that i made 

you can see the 2 fans up top i have for exhaust and 1 fan at the bottom for intake 

and also the 6" clip on fan i have blowing under the canopy but above the plant 

the hps is almost sitting right on top of her and the temp is 80 degrees 

Granted its not a 1000w like yours but the same principle applies

the pic is not the best but you should be able to make out the 6" clip on fan and how is blowing under the canopy but above the plant


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jun 30, 2011)

this is a great thread. i found it funny how many people found ways to turn it into something other than what it is and then argue their point. it should help alot of noobs. i on the other hand made sure in the beginning that i did not have that prob. im using "cfl's" and i keepem close to promote bushyness. then i raise to promote stretch. its a win/win for me. anyway great post. and to all who dont understand but want to debate it. research more than try to argue. +rep


----------



## maccaisdon (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay so I have a 400w light and 4 plants currently only at day four. They have sprouted and are growing (currently about 10cm tall) but appear to be very skinny in terms of stem. The light is currently 3 feet above the plants as I want to avoid burning which seems to be an issue. Question is should I lower the light or maintain it whre it is and stop being a biatch. I am aware that this is not the best light for purpose but its the only one I have. Any advice is greatly apprciated.


----------



## goten (Jul 7, 2011)

3ft is to high imo ,

The lower you can put your light the better , 

You can use you hand to determine how close you can put your light , 

Just put your hand over the top of your plant , leave it their ( idk maybe 20 to 30 sec ) if its to hot for your hand then its to hot for your plants 

If your hand feels comfortable / warm then your plants will be also ( which is good ) 

Good air ventilation helps alot also , ( see post 36 )


----------



## maccaisdon (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice Mr. G, I did try the hand thing last night but have still not shifted yet as only read this this morning. Reckon I can put it down to 18 inches and fill up the pots a little more to sturdy it up. Ventilation is quite good have a open window and a 12 inch fan.


----------



## Stromedome234 (Jul 9, 2011)

What about stretchy stems in hydro setup Im running dwc and my babies are 8 days old and they kind of stretched out till i lowered the cfls 
no more stretch but the stems are long and stringy


----------



## CoolNameHere (Jul 9, 2011)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Thankyou great post makes it easy for people like me


----------



## goten (Jul 9, 2011)

Stromedome234 said:


> What about stretchy stems in hydro setup Im running dwc and my babies are 8 days old and they kind of stretched out till i lowered the cfls
> no more stretch but the stems are long and stringy


This thread is for soil , 

I do not know to much about the hydro game , 

This is just a thought idk if it will work though ,

But the roots end up growing through the pebbles out the the net right ?

Maybe you could take the pebbles out then lower your rockwool with seedling more to the bottom of the net then put the pebbles back in 

Like i said idk if that would work , i just dont know how to grow hydro yet but im working on it , i just built my first dwc system that im gonna practice with bagseed on


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 9, 2011)

I've heard, and maybe it was discussed here, that burying them TOO deep can lead to mold, fungus and stem rot. Is that only an issue past a certain height?


----------



## goten (Jul 9, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> I've heard, and maybe it was discussed here, that burying them TOO deep can lead to mold, fungus and stem rot. Is that only an issue past a certain height?


Iv have never heard of that happening just from burring your stem to help cut the stretch out 

Im not saying that it can not happen , im just saying iv never heard of it happening 

As far as seedlings goes its definitely not a problem , 

If you got a seedling / plant that is ( lets say 3 to 6" ) and its stretchy / skinny / scrawny as hell then their is absolutely no problem re burring it up to the cotyledon leaves 

If it is so stretchy that the true leaves are like an 1" or 2 from the cotyledon leaves then i would even bury the cotyledon leaves and bury up to the first set of true leaves .

But i would cut / pull the cotyledon leaves off before i do it though , 

But thats is just me , you do not have to cut them off , 

Your buried stem will still grow new roots anyway .

But as far as burring to deep that it gets mold or fungi , iv personally have not heard of that , 

But im not burring up to sets of nodes at a time though ya know ........

P.S

Don`t forget to lower your lights afterwards !


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 10, 2011)

Good to know goten. This was a common practice in the 90s when we tried to grow super tall sativas. People would try to repot them 2 or 3 nodes deep to make them manageable but often the stem under the soil would turn to mush and the plant died. It was likely just a combination of poor methods, poor plants, and poor medium/water.

Burying up to the Cotes is something I will certainly try next grow. I wish I had on a few this transplant.


----------



## wbd (Jul 10, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> Good to know goten. This was a common practice in the 90s when we tried to grow super tall sativas. People would try to repot them 2 or 3 nodes deep to make them manageable but often the stem under the soil would turn to mush and the plant died. It was likely just a combination of poor methods, poor plants, and poor medium/water.
> 
> Burying up to the Cotes is something I will certainly try next grow. I wish I had on a few this transplant.


I've buried up to the cotyledons on many of occasion, never had a problem with it. I'm talking plants no older than 2 weeks from seed, obviously.


----------



## Weed is my freind (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks i needed to know this cause my plant was getting a little high n there was no leafs for like 3 inches


----------



## SkeeterKeif (Jul 28, 2011)

just start out the plants with less soil in the pot, so when they get lengthy, add more soil, then if they get lenghty more, add more soil till the planter is topped off.


----------



## goten (Jul 28, 2011)

SkeeterKeif said:


> just start out the plants with less soil in the pot, so when they get lengthy, add more soil, then if they get lenghty more, add more soil till the planter is topped off.


Why would you put less soil in to prepare for a stretch ? 

Just keep your lights lowered after you plant and you wont have to deal with the stretch in the first place


----------



## theyardman (Jul 30, 2011)

goten,i think u r a very tolerant person, i am new at this as well i recieved some seeds from a friend, first one popped open and once it was green i planted it in a peat pot that is 4",i have read a lot on here so i knew to put the lite close ( cfl growlite) to it,it was right over it less then a half of an inch,within two hours it was around the light and stretching up the side, i have put it back in the same pot and i have had to do this like 5 times going deeper into the peat pot everytime in 4 days and already and it needs it again today.and i think it could def use more time to get the roots going,i dont know the strain but i do know its medical from colorado is this normal, or have i missed somthing thanks so much.. theyardman


----------



## goten (Jul 30, 2011)

theyardman said:


> goten,i think u r a very tolerant person, i am new at this as well i recieved some seeds from a friend, first one popped open and once it was green i planted it in a peat pot that is 4",i have read a lot on here so i knew to put the lite close ( cfl growlite) to it,it was right over it less then a half of an inch,within two hours it was around the light and stretching up the side, i have put it back in the same pot and i have had to do this like 5 times going deeper into the peat pot everytime in 4 days and already and it needs it again today.and i think it could def use more time to get the roots going,i dont know the strain but i do know its medical from colorado is this normal, or have i missed somthing thanks so much.. theyardman


Imo it sounds like ( Maybe ) your light is to week so even though you have it right on top of it your plant it is still stretching around your light looking for more 

What wattage is your growlight ? maybe you can put a stronger light over it to penetrate better and stop your stretch 

I dont know it all and dont claim to , i just try to keep things simple 

Maybe someone else will come along with a better answer for you my man


----------



## BambamLFC (Jul 30, 2011)

Great post man, nice info.


----------



## theyardman (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for that info goten,i will be heading to hm depot in the morning ,i will let u know how it comes out and thanks again


----------



## theyardman (Jul 31, 2011)

ok this is what i have, my box on wheels is three feet tall three feet long and three and a half ft high,its lined in mylar,i have six 125 watt vitalume lites that i am going to run along each side and 2 t5's that will be on each end with 1 150 watt cfl. do u think this is enough lighting? i have one fan 3/4 from the bottom inside the box and one attached to the top of the box we live on third floor so i have drilled 2 large holes in the back 3" for elecrical and one for the oder. the box will then be put up against the window that has a double fan. sucking out the oder.. i am going to run 12/12 keeping in mind the god awful heat so the lights will run at night.
goten have i missed anything?


----------



## theyardman (Jul 31, 2011)

sorry i forgot,i got the seedlings a lite also a 125 watt vitalume


----------



## goten (Jul 31, 2011)

theyardman said:


> ok this is what i have, my box on wheels is three feet tall three feet long and three and a half ft high,its lined in mylar,i have six 125 watt vitalume lites that i am going to run along each side and 2 t5's that will be on each end with 1 150 watt cfl. do u think this is enough lighting?


Sounds good , just keep your temps under control , make sure your exhaust fan is pushing out more air then your intake fan is bringing in , 



theyardman said:


> i have one fan 3/4 from the bottom inside the box and one attached to the top of the box we live on third floor so i have drilled 2 large holes in the back 3" for elecrical and one for the oder. the box will then be put up against the window that has a double fan. sucking out the oder..



Like i said above just make sure you have more air exhausting out then what is coming in , 

those 2 holes you drilled will work sort of like a passive intake since their is no fan and you just have cords going through , even though you have your cords going through the holes air is still coming in 

So just make sure you are exhausting more air out .



theyardman said:


> i am going to run 12/12 keeping in mind the god awful heat so the lights will run at night.
> goten have i missed anything?


The more hot air you can exhaust the cooler you can keep 

here is a old pic from my dresser grow , my hps is sitting right on top of my plant and the temp is 82 degrees 

proper ventilation allows you to keep things cool , 

Their is a lot to it and i know their are things im not mentioning and probably even saying backwards probably , but if i am someone will correct me


----------



## theyardman (Jul 31, 2011)

that sounds great goten,i got the heat taken care of to, i will have to leave the door open with a fan faceing it to pull in the cooler air from ac but thats ok we keep will keep the door locked,cant have our grandson coming in and seeing grama and grampa growing mj.. thanks dude u really helped. this whole site has helped us in this endever we have been lurking and reading for several weeks again thank you all for such good information
theyardman 
ps
when we can we will post some pictures


----------



## Pearl00S4 (Aug 6, 2011)

what is the purpose of this? im curious, im about to start growing and ive never seen or read this.


----------



## goten (Aug 6, 2011)

Pearl00S4 said:


> what is the purpose of this? im curious, im about to start growing and ive never seen or read this.


I explained this in the very first post , 

A lot of new growers tend to keep their lights to high , as a result of the light being to high the plants start to get long and stretchy reaching for the light and the stem ends up being to weak to hold itself up , also 4 + inches in node spacing , ect. just long lanky , and stretchy 

Then they come on here asking why it is doing that and how to fix it , 

This thread is a step by step answer for that with pics to show how easy it is to fix a simple problem


----------



## redponee2 (Aug 7, 2011)

can this be done on a new plant, seedling just got second set of leaves, got bent and maybe broken stem... I use hydro. just wondering? thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

keep this thread going and vote to make it sticky these are the thread newbies need..


----------



## goten (Aug 8, 2011)

redponee2 said:


> can this be done on a new plant, seedling just got second set of leaves, got bent and maybe broken stem... I use hydro. just wondering? thanks


I dont know about hydro my man , 

I guess if you can find a way to lower your stem through your rockwool cubes and pebbles then it would work , but idk , i dont grow hydro 




kevin murphy said:


> keep this thread going and vote to make it sticky these are the thread newbies need..


Its already a sticky my man ....


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 8, 2011)

or google LST


----------



## StrangeStranger (Aug 18, 2011)

View attachment 1742124 i think this is the Newbie mistake you needed a picture for! I'm so lost, i always seem to learn something new about this


----------



## heinrichs (Aug 23, 2011)

I am growing from seed for the first time,as i've always used clones.Can you tell me if 24 hours of continuous light is ok for seedlings?I've always gone 24 hours with cuttings,but have never done seeds before.Thanx.


----------



## godbless (Aug 24, 2011)

StrangeStranger said:


> View attachment 1742124 i think this is the Newbie mistake you needed a picture for! I'm so lost, i always seem to learn something new about this


what is that plant?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 24, 2011)

Great info but does if affect the overall growth of the plant


----------



## goten (Aug 25, 2011)

heinrichs said:


> I am growing from seed for the first time,as i've always used clones.Can you tell me if 24 hours of continuous light is ok for seedlings?I've always gone 24 hours with cuttings,but have never done seeds before.Thanx.


24hrs is fine , 

but i prefer the 18/6 cycle 




SweetestCheeba said:


> Great info but does if affect the overall growth of the plant


No it does not 

New roots will form on the stem you buried 




godbless said:


> what is that plant?


Id like to know also lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

hows u goten mate all well mate


----------



## Mr.weedman88 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey everyone, I need someone's help. My weed plants keep dying and they seem like after 3 weeks they stop growing a shrivel up, Im down to my last two strands and one is looking like it may go. Please help me


----------



## goten (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr.weedman88 said:


> Hey everyone, I need someone's help. My weed plants keep dying and they seem like after 3 weeks they stop growing a shrivel up, Im down to my last two strands and one is looking like it may go. Please help me


How often do you water ? 

Lights , hps / cfl`s / flouros , what light cycle 

Soil or hydro , nutes , ect 

Need more info to help you out better my man


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Aug 26, 2011)

very helpful post. my first time plants are about 2 weeks into flowering but damnit they are almost 4 ft tall in my house! lol. i remember when i started em i actually had to support the stems. but the re-bury is good info for my new seedlings! just pen my 4 flors. about 2 inches from em and hope for the best! thanks goten!


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 2, 2011)

Goten!!! I plant as much of my tomato seedling underground as I can either straight down or by using a trench and training the tip back up. The result is huge root structures due to tomaters having stems covered with initial/primordial roots. That's tomato 101.I have not tried it with weed as the basic rule of thumb for most plants of any species is to NEVER cover the stem with dirt or mulch due to rotting issues. 

Have you ever tried planting deeply even if the seedling were not leggy Does it work with hardwood stem as well as softwood. Do you think if I plucked all the leaves and stems off a say 15 inch plant except the terminal node the plant would develop roots along it's entire length?? If it works as well as you say (and I sure have no reason to doubt) then the potential is huge. To get roots down deeply early in the season outdoors would just keep them down with all the moisture when the summer temps take off and would make much better use of watering. 

I have not had a crop since 1984 but the kids are gone and I can dive back in.  I can't plant indoors quite yet but I might try testing your idea. It's slicker than snot on glass my friend. I am gonna go smoke a bone turn the compost pile and contemplate this.


----------



## goten (Sep 2, 2011)

You dont want to bury half your plant just to get roots , it will not work 

This is really just for young plants / seedlings that are stretched


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 3, 2011)

I have some tall mothers that will be getting this treatment, though they are going in the soil a good 6-12".


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats too bad Goten. If they workied in the same fashion as tomaters I think I would be a happy guy. How much of a leggy seedling would you rebury? Have you tried buring a plant more deeply that you should have? I would think putting six inches under new soil would be asking for trouble. Mayby scarify one side and treat with rooting hormone. Personally I think if you tried planting a leggy seedling as deeply as six inches rot would just about be a sure thing.
Thanks for the input and I gonna try a few ways to get the roots deeper without causing rot. Rock on!!


----------



## Josh1r (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a really great Informative thread thanks for the info Goten!


----------



## Gioganja (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread is legit. I had one stem that literally stretched overnight to seven inches, almost eight, from the soil to the cotyledons. It was spectacular, really; I was sad to re-bury it, and sadder still that i didn't get pictures


----------



## handbagsca (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your post.It's useful for me


----------



## joey555 (Sep 20, 2011)

i need to repot mine Legalizeit gave me great advice that was similiar. but i always keep my lights low tho, i use cfl's have 13,640 lumens on 3 plants..i ordered another 42watt. thecolor temps range from ONLY 2700k to 5000k. but this is a ? many will come across as a noob, like yself.best wishes &happy growing....joey


----------



## JakeTheBaked (Sep 22, 2011)

Can i see some pictures of seedlings that are not stretched so i can compare them to mine please? i think that would be helpful as a control.


----------



## goten (Sep 23, 2011)

JakeTheBaked said:


> Can i see some pictures of seedlings that are not stretched so i can compare them to mine please? i think that would be helpful as a control.


These seedling are not even 2 weeks old , 

You can see their not stretched and are gonna have some nice tight node spacing


----------



## JakeTheBaked (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks much appreciated. im defs going to have to replant or transplant and bury some stem. I like the razorblade idea to induce roots aswell.


----------



## dadapori (Sep 23, 2011)

Most three-year-old companies wouldnt be considered grisly, experienced veterans, but when youre talking about the mobile space, innovation ages faster than exponential dog years. At PointAbout, weve been racing just in front of the bleeding edge since our inception. Our first efforts in mobile development were based on location-aware applications and mobile device plug-ins back when FourSquare was still just a game kids played at recess. Simply put, global brands trust us with their most daunting development projects because they understand
the potential cost of things going awry if theyre not working with the best. Why would your organization think any differently? With our unique capabilities in project management, needs assessments and integrated strategies for the enterprise, you can rest assured youre working with the preeminent team of mobile-oriented minds in the marketplace.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Sullie (Oct 7, 2011)

Great post; it helped me.


----------



## Lioker (Oct 9, 2011)

Great post, im on my 1st grow atm, and they were strechy, ive just sorted it out


----------



## 2woodensticks (Oct 9, 2011)

new here not to growing...why dig them up cause undo shock...just pile up around stem..why dig...just my opinon


----------



## goten (Oct 9, 2011)

2woodensticks said:


> new here not to growing...why dig them up cause undo shock...just pile up around stem..why dig...just my opinon


Maybe you should re read the original post my man , 

First you cant pile up more dirt , where is it gonna go , just spill over out your cup or pot 

And their is no shock , but you have have to take it out in order to bury it more , 

Take it out , position it in center , then re bury covering all that had stretch , 

Do it when soil is dry , the soil will easily break lose from the roots , then re bury , No Shock


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 9, 2011)

couldnt you just add extra soil when you transplant to a bigger pot?


----------



## goten (Oct 9, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> couldnt you just add extra soil when you transplant to a bigger pot?


This thread is not about transplanting , its only about burring stretchy seedlings , 

Transplanting is a different topic .

If you wait to when you transplant into a bigger pot , your gonna be transplanting a long stretchy thin ass weak looking plant


----------



## goten (Oct 11, 2011)

watty1892 said:


> Greetings from the U.K. I usualy just wrap a bit of clear plastic (acetate?) around the pot to take the edge up to level of soil you need until you transplant.dunno if that's any help. Where's the smileys.


Click on go advanced and they will be on the right side of the screen


----------



## grizlbr (Oct 11, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> couldnt you just add extra soil when you transplant to a bigger pot?


 With tomatoes I just plant the stems with a strong leaf 4 inches above soil level plant the rest. I know your talking pot BUT if it did not root it would not clone. So plant it roots support the rest of the plant. Pulling my spent toms Surprized at how little roots my store bought tom plant had! Do not think okra has that problem but it will be after frost let you know about roots,


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 12, 2011)

goten this was great advice and i thank you for your patience. you have been bombarded here with arguements and strange suppositions, sorry bother i know you made it as easy and as simple as possible, but i guess the KISS principle is not enough sometimes...thanks again


----------



## floodlite (Oct 13, 2011)

how do i add my photo help please..... wanted to post some pic it my first time


----------



## goten (Oct 13, 2011)

floodlite said:


> how do i add my photo help please..... wanted to post some pic it my first time


Click on ( Go Advanced )

Scroll down and you will see ( Manage Attachments ) click on it 

A window will open up , 

Click on ( Add Files ) in top right corner , a box will open up and then click on select files 

Their you can select pics from your pc , 

Once you selected the pics you want , click up upload files , and voila


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you have a look at my thread and give some advice


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you have a look at my thread and give some advice


----------



## goten (Oct 18, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> Can you have a look at my thread and give some advice


I did and you have good advise on their already , same stuff as i would have said also


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a plant that is about a foot tall. Only the top 3-4 inches have leaves and very few. I was wondering can i cut 6 inches off and bury it and let new roots grow, kind of like cloning? 

Maybe a dumb question but i dont like this bean stalk he is taller than all the others and getting burnt from the light while i cannot raise the light higher due to the other guys being smaller lol


----------



## goten (Oct 19, 2011)

Esskayy said:


> I have a plant that is about a foot tall. Only the top 3-4 inches have leaves and very few. I was wondering can i cut 6 inches off and bury it and let new roots grow, kind of like cloning?
> 
> Maybe a dumb question but i dont like this bean stalk he is taller than all the others and getting burnt from the light while i cannot raise the light higher due to the other guys being smaller lol


You can put your smaller plants on top of something like a cup maybe to get it closer to your light since you cant lower them right now 

As far as burring half you plant i honestly dont know my man 

Iv never done it that high up before , theirs a chance that if you bury to much , your stalk could soften up and get soggy but i honestly dont know since iv have not done it that high up my man


----------



## TrainWreck11 (Oct 23, 2011)

That is really helpful thank you


----------



## rockinriggin (Oct 25, 2011)

thank you all for this info, I'm a newbie and of course I started off with the lights too high.


----------



## ninjaknitter (Oct 26, 2011)

Good info, thank you!


----------



## Rotweiller (Oct 27, 2011)

That's Great, So did you Bury them by much or are they Dead now? And what Strain would you say it is? as Ive been looking at Smoking one of these for a while now...



dadapori said:


> Most three-year-old companies wouldnt be considered grisly, experienced veterans, but when youre talking about the mobile space, innovation ages faster than exponential dog years. At PointAbout, weve been racing just in front of the bleeding edge since our inception. Our first efforts in mobile development were based on location-aware applications and mobile device plug-ins back when FourSquare was still just a game kids played at recess. Simply put, global brands trust us with their most daunting development projects because they understand
> the potential cost of things going awry if theyre not working with the best. Why would your organization think any differently? With our unique capabilities in project management, needs assessments and integrated strategies for the enterprise, you can rest assured youre working with the preeminent team of mobile-oriented minds in the marketplace.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## gems (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome advice goten, you just saved my friend's (non-serious) windowsill bagseed seedling, the thing was about 4'' long!

Just to clarify, in order to prevent stretched seedlings in the future, one should:
1) lower the lights, keep the light as close to the seedling as possible without burning it and
2) have a light fan (like a small PC fan) providing a gentle breeze to strengthen the stem.

Am I getting this right? Is there anything else you can do (eg. with the soil or w/e) to prevent this situation? Thanks again man.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am a beginner as well and my seedlings are 7 days old and are so tall and skinny. tall being maybe 4inches. 
is this normal?? my light is about 3inches from the plants.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


 
Hi I am new and wondering if you could take a look at these,. please try to refrain from laughing when you see my novice set up, I am humbled.

2 florecent lights
75watts a piece
18/6

the top is layered with perlite due to fungas gnats that came with my soil

the seedlings are 1 week old. ( a couple a little younger)
they seem so tall and lanky... is this normal..... 





View attachment 1870728View attachment 1870730View attachment 1870732View attachment 1870729View attachment 1870729


----------



## Monkeyfloss (Nov 4, 2011)

ML75 said:


> Hi I am new and wondering if you could take a look at these,. please try to refrain from laughing when you see my novice set up, I am humbled.
> 
> 2 florecent lights
> 75watts a piece
> ...


not normally that lanky, No. .... Im guessing you dont use a fan to stimulate the stems. also. you want all the plant pots to be level, so raise the smaller ones... you probably stared with your light too high and at any rate you would do better with a T5 and not that bathroom light youre using.

Goodluck


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Monkeyfloss said:


> not normally that lanky, No. .... Im guessing you dont use a fan to stimulate the stems. also. you want all the plant pots to be level, so raise the smaller ones... you probably stared with your light too high and at any rate you would do better with a T5 and not that bathroom light youre using.
> 
> Goodluck


 
there is zero breeze in the room, I open the door frequently so I thought the air flow would be enough, no I understand it is to strengthen them. I will put a small fan on them. should it blow directly on them?

also I am embarassed to ask... what is T5

I have 2 walmart CFL growlights. I understand this is barely what I need but I heard it will do the job... 

ps. thank you for the advice,


----------



## Monkeyfloss (Nov 4, 2011)

ML75 said:


> there is zero breeze in the room, I open the door frequently so I thought the air flow would be enough, no I understand it is to strengthen them. I will put a small fan on them. should it blow directly on them?
> 
> also I am embarassed to ask... what is T5
> 
> ...


The lights you have at the moment are sufficient for now. T5 lighting is also fluorescent lighting but optimised for growing plants...Look into it, they're great!!

In nature, wind stresses plants and they respond by growing stronger stems... Your plants need this too, a small fan will do, I would by a cheap 6" or similar and use on a low setting, so the plants are 'dancing' in the breeze.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Monkeyfloss said:


> The lights you have at the moment are sufficient for now. T5 lighting is also fluorescent lighting but optimised for growing plants...Look into it, they're great!!
> 
> In nature, wind stresses plants and they respond by growing stronger stems... Your plants need this too, a small fan will do, I would by a cheap 6" or similar and use on a low setting, so the plants are 'dancing' in the breeze.


Hi 5 thank you for the wonderful advice. !!!!!


----------



## Monkeyfloss (Nov 4, 2011)

@ML75

Dude, You NEED to take the diffuser casing off your bathroom light immediatly. Its doing NO good for your plants and taking away useable light from your plants.


----------



## richie2333 (Nov 4, 2011)

how bad is it if you dont do it? my plants are a little stretched but not much


----------



## ML75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Monkeyfloss said:


> @ML75
> 
> Dude, You NEED to take the diffuser casing off your bathroom light immediatly. Its doing NO good for your plants and taking away useable light from your plants.


 

OMG I feel like a fool. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! holy shit. I have learned so much today.


----------



## Full Ãaked (Nov 5, 2011)

^bump^ great thread


----------



## ML75 (Nov 7, 2011)

richie2333 said:


> how bad is it if you dont do it? my plants are a little stretched but not much


 


are you talking about putting the fan on the plants, or taking the plastic piece off the lights?

either way I did both and my plants are doing soooo much better!! they are stronger and stand up striaght , they are branching out now instead of growing up. I planted them a little deeper to help bury the stem and put the plants about 1/2 inch from the lights. WAY better I must say. 
also I topped the soil with 1-2 inches of play sand (due to fungus gnats that came in my MG) so far so good *fingers crossed*


----------



## bulla (Nov 11, 2011)

AcaNadian said:


> Nice, I like the idea of burying stretchy stems. Smart.
> I would like to add : of course roots will produce from that stem that you just buried. But, if you want to help that process, take a clean razor blade and make a few cuts in the section that'll be in the soil. Roots will come out of those cuts and this will give you a stronger root system starting at the top or middle of pot height (because all the older roots are at the bottom of the pot after burying).
> 
> Cheers!


i read all post to i came to this one cause i wanted to see how long it would take befor someone brought in the great art of cloning......i strip leaves to the point i wanna bury ,scrape that area with razor then take a Q-tip dip it in root tone and spread on scraped area ..i do break up dirt on roots so it can be buried deeper but it also produce's more root growth .. if u scrape the buried area it will grow roots quicker instead of growing threw hard wood ... i think this post is great but u forgot some things GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superman44108 (Nov 14, 2011)

iv only had this problem once. and that was the only time i sprouted my babies inside. i usually sprout them outside that way they get plenty of real natural sunlight plus wind to strengthen the stems. now i just use clones off of my mother plant. up to 8th gen now.


----------



## ML75 (Nov 14, 2011)

Superman44108 said:


> iv only had this problem once. and that was the only time i sprouted my babies inside. i usually sprout them outside that way they get plenty of real natural sunlight plus wind to strengthen the stems. now i just use clones off of my mother plant. up to 8th gen now.


 
Im on my first grow. I got my plants stronger now by planting them deeper and putting a small fan on them so they get strong. 
anyway... you said you take clones off your mother.... how many times can you clone one plant before it cant take anymore and then you need another? what is your system ?


----------



## Husaberg231 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is my first post, I have been quietly reading in the background for about a month, gradually collating information and collecting equipment for a small stealth grow cab. Having read all of the thread it is really annoying that people keep raising the same issues that you answered In the first couple of pages Goten. Anyways, my cab is 4'x1.5'x3'tall. I would ideally like to split it in half, and have 1 half for mother/1 veg and the other half for 1 flower plant. Do you think this is doable? have got 400w hps matched to fan matched to carbon filter for flower and was gonna go cfl for veg. Also, was thinking bubbler hydroponic as i have lots of equipment from a tropical fish setup, also have digital ph meter and nute meter, airlines, regulators and fittings on the way, as too the mesh pots, just need growing media, nutes and to make my hydroponic trays. And have just realised this is a total thread hijack. Sorry, either throw or point me in the right direction.


----------



## weavel (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank man. If I am rockwool and am now in net pots/rockwool you think its ok to cover the stem with pebbles?


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 16, 2011)

WTF does that have to do with replanting seedlings?

Spammer


----------



## perkele (Nov 18, 2011)

I have done that but still my baby has a long neck , has 16 days and it's about 20 cm long. I have a 500 W halogen lamp at 35 cm from the baby. If I'll bring it closer I am afraid it might burn...

Please advice


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Nov 18, 2011)

its creating too much heat and not enough light for the plant u should go out and try a few cfl if ur jus doin one plant. with all that heat ur gonna have to keep raising the light and its gonna continue to stretch


----------



## perkele (Nov 18, 2011)

perkele said:


> I have done that but still my baby has a long neck , has 16 days and it's about 20 cm long. I have a 500 W halogen lamp at 35 cm from the baby. If I'll bring it closer I am afraid it might burn...View attachment 1894166
> 
> Please advice


I really appreciate your advice, thank you! I will try to find tomorrow some CFLs and to try to connect them somehow cause I am in a real doubt that I'll be able to find any Y connecters


----------



## Rottedroots (Nov 20, 2011)

The splitters are $2.00 at the depot. They should be an easy find. I would like to find FOUR WAY splitters. I saw them on the idiot box on finished lamps. Hate using 3 two way to get a four way. 
It's not specific to weed but "Gardening 101" says to never to cover exposed stem with more dirt. I don't know about weed but stem rot occurs in woodies. For you guys practicing replanting are you covering softwood or semi-soft wood with success?? Could you scratch the stem and use rooting hormones? 
I have a plant I'm gonna pull out of my box.... Maybe I will give it a test and pinch off a set of leaves and plant it as deep as the first node. I wonder?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2011)

Rottedroots said:


> The splitters are $2.00 at the depot. They should be an easy find. I would like to find FOUR WAY splitters. I saw them on the idiot box on finished lamps. Hate using 3 two way to get a four way.
> It's not specific to weed but "Gardening 101" says to never to cover exposed stem with more dirt. I don't know about weed but stem rot occurs in woodies. For you guys practicing replanting are you covering softwood or semi-soft wood with success?? Could you scratch the stem and use rooting hormones?
> I have a plant I'm gonna pull out of my box.... Maybe I will give it a test and pinch off a set of leaves and plant it as deep as the first node. I wonder?


i have buried several and it always works, not that i have grown a million plants or anything but in my limited experience i find this is very helpful.


----------



## tokingtiger (Nov 20, 2011)

nice, i actually plant my clones / seeds with 1/2 the pot empty in case i have to add soil. Same thing as your doing but not transplanting. After they get a little bigger i get them with thier own light and dont have the stretching problem anymore :+)


----------



## Rottedroots (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool I'll try it. Nothing like first hand knowledge and I'm sure willing to use it. Will it work with hardwood and softwood?


----------



## Dalyboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Great advice dude! Gunna do this today with my amnesia!


----------



## Dalyboy (Nov 26, 2011)

One question though... Would this slow down overall growth of the plant for a while, while new roots are growing from the stem?


----------



## goten (Nov 27, 2011)

No it will not slow down growth at all 

It does not have any negative effects , 

Well that is unless you dont be all rough and tearing any roots while your doing it lol


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

for me when i plant seedlings i make the soil level like 2 inchs from the top so if it stretches i dont have to replant it just por some soil on top of the existing soil so the cotyledons are almost touching the soil


----------



## roidrage152 (Dec 2, 2011)

Does this work on a more mature plant? From taking cuttings and just the way its growing I have a pretty long trunk on my bush maybe .5 inch thick. Can I bury some of that when I transplant?


----------



## New2.Gro. (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice one bro! Been searching the web all night trying to find a little info on those who like to stretch and it was here all along  Just started growing and I dont want to get my 400MH too close yet but can see a few of mine are stretching out...


----------



## Mr. Bong Chong (Dec 3, 2011)

Great thread! Some really good advice, thanks! ...Here's a pic of my babies, they're 3 days old though I'm inexperienced and unsure if these are actually stretching... 

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k603/MrBongChong/IMAG0206.jpg

considering I can only grow them 3 feet tall, should I replant these?


----------



## goten (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Bong Chong said:


> Great thread! Some really good advice, thanks! ...Here's a pic of my babies, they're 3 days old though I'm inexperienced and unsure if these are actually stretching...
> 
> http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k603/MrBongChong/IMAG0206.jpg
> 
> considering I can only grow them 3 feet tall, should I replant these?


Yes i would most definitely re plant those 

Your soil looks very soaked also did you just water ? 

I personally would take those completely out and knock off excess soil from roots 

Then re bury the whole stem all the up to the cotyledon leaves like the pics in the very first post shows 

Only water your seedlings every few days , not every day 

just water then when pot dries back out water again 

Happy growing my man


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 3, 2011)

this is before burying 

this is after (and 9 days later)
View attachment 1917274


----------



## goten (Dec 3, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6721376 said:


> this is before burying
> View attachment 1917279
> this is after (and 9 days later)
> View attachment 1917274


Yup 

Just like that ,,

rep my man


----------



## Mr. Bong Chong (Dec 3, 2011)

goten said:


> Yes i would most definitely re plant those
> 
> Your soil looks very soaked also did you just water ?
> 
> ...


Actually yes I just watered 2 of them... Though I'm watering them when the top of the soil goes crusty and dusty which is every day so far...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 3, 2011)

i wouldnt knock all the dirt off you probably would kill it, just rplant it into a pot with higher rim so that you can just put dirt ontop to cover up the stem, also if there that severely stretched thees not enough light,


----------



## xMOONx (Dec 4, 2011)

goten said:


> Im not pushing this method on anyone my man
> 
> im just giving a simple solution to help the people who have stretchy plants from their lights being to high , not from the nutes


*Good simple help here for stretchy babies. I just fixed my 3 WW fem babies yesterday--they were real stretched. I filled up to bottom leaves with soil & lowered my cfl's much closer. This mornin they had new leaves starting & were all smilin!! They 15 days old.*


----------



## xMOONx (Dec 4, 2011)

Rottedroots said:


> The splitters are $2.00 at the depot. They should be an easy find. I would like to find FOUR WAY splitters. I saw them on the idiot box on finished lamps. Hate using 3 two way to get a four way.
> It's not specific to weed but "Gardening 101" says to never to cover exposed stem with more dirt. I don't know about weed but stem rot occurs in woodies. For you guys practicing replanting are you covering softwood or semi-soft wood with success?? Could you scratch the stem and use rooting hormones?
> I have a plant I'm gonna pull out of my box.... Maybe I will give it a test and pinch off a set of leaves and plant it as deep as the first node. I wonder?


_This thread is for: HELP FOR STRETCHING BABY SEEDLINGS UP TO A COUPLE WEEKS OLD!_


----------



## TwistedReaction (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice one bro, did it yesterday and it worked out lank well!


----------



## Sk33tINnOObs (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL... Thats wat i do if they get lil to long... Works just fine no problems just be carfull wen you taking it out or you gonna break the stem then you fu**ed... Stay High my friends


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Budski.. Your thread has intrigued me. I know the emphasis was on repotting light starved leggy babies back into the same container and I have basically done that. I have a healthy little plant and the stem is wooding up a bit and my little box won't hold one more. I was just curious and thought I would test if a more mature stem will set roots as well. Not a big deal indoors but outdoors it's nice to get the roots down where the soil is moist or at least moister. 

I cleaned up the stem a bit cutting off fan leaves and even a little axiel growth. I teased the roots a little and scraped the sides of them stem and dusted in rooting hormone. I then sunk her a solid three inches. No nutes, just a good mudding in to remove air pockets.

What's your guess goten??? Will she set roots or rot? Have you tried setting roots on older stems? Well I'm just messin but if it works it would be slick to sink 10 inches of a 15 inch plant outdoors in good soil knowing it wouldn't stress out too much and would develop so much more root. 

I must admit that I was a skeptic goten but there doesn't seems to be one negative response or result. I was sure there would be some rot lurking around. Live and learn and I appreciate the lesson.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 14, 2011)

It sounds very straight forward, Im a little worried though as I have detected a little smidge of powdery mold on one of the stems near the base of the seedling. Probably its immune system is compromized by the same thing that cause the stretch(not enough light) they all(10 seedlings) have long stretchy stems and this seems like the right solution for them, except maybe the one with the smidge of powder on it, I just treated it with peroxide btw. I am worried that if i put that stem down in damp coco the PM will love it? or maybe it needs open air and that will cure it? any thoughts on this? anyone get rotten stems from sticking them in 3 inches of soil?(well im using coco but same thing)


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2011)

Umm no trolling here but .....
Firstly i dont know if you used that seedling just for example , but that seedling didn't look to stretched to me ?? and also i am just wondering obviously you do not grow them out in those little cups , so why not just do it on transplant ?? i thought this was common practice anyway ????
Is this just a thread about the obvious or did i miss summit , Peace.


----------



## goten (Dec 14, 2011)

Never had an issue with pm on seedlings my man so i can not give you a for sure answer to that 

But maybe you cleaning it off with that h2o2 , ( peroxide ) will help , 

Maybe you can add some extra heat to it to help dry it out quicker and possibly stop it 

I just dont know why you would have pm on your seedlings though 

How often are you watering , maybe your watering to much and its allowing mildew to grow


----------



## goten (Dec 14, 2011)

Clonex said:


> Umm no trolling here but .....
> Firstly i dont know if you used that seedling just for example , but that seedling didn't look to stretched to me ?? and also i am just wondering obviously you do not grow them out in those little cups , so why not just do it on transplant ?? i thought this was common practice anyway ????
> Is this just a thread about the obvious or did i miss summit , Peace.


It was not to stretched , that was used for as an example 

Of course they got transplanted when they got bigger 

This thread is not about transplanting , but you want to re bury those stretchy stems before you transplant anyway 

If you wait to bury it when you transplant then your still gonna have a weak stem 

Burring the stretchy stems and taking care of the problem a.s.a.p will help thicken up the stem also and give you a stronger plant 

But like i said this thread is not about transplanting , just how to simply solve a seedling stretch problem


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2011)

goten said:


> It was not to stretched , that was used for as an example
> 
> Of course they got transplanted when they got bigger
> 
> ...


Ok man , well a good fan fix's any weak stems after transplant , i guess i am just missing the point eh


----------



## goten (Dec 14, 2011)

You wont need a fan if you take care of the problem before hand my man


----------



## Clonex (Dec 14, 2011)

goten said:


> You wont need a fan if you take care of the problem before hand my man


i hear you and really not looking for a ruck , but norm what i do on transplant is just bury it a bit deeper , it has the same affect.
i guess maybe as i use root riot cubes etc , this maybe why my approach is different.


----------



## goten (Dec 14, 2011)

Its all good 

Like i said this is just a quick simple ( but effective ) solution to stretchy stems ( seedlings )

nothing to do with transplanting my man


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 14, 2011)

not all that experienced but I think this is a great idea and good thread to have around. The fan trick might work most of the time but if you were to see my seedlings you would understand that sometimes its too late... I put a fan in there to try and correct the stretching and it made two of the ten bend over beyond 45 degrees and away from the light even... didnt look good so i propped them up with some wire. Everyone is a bit surprized to hear of PM on tiny seedlings and insisting that I must have overwatered, I dont think that is the case, but I did also not mention that the one that has that spot of PM had quite the early traumatic experience/near death as I will explain:

day 3 after germination I had every seed come up but two, and all were germinated before being put in jiffy pellets and had good roots about half an inch long when they were put in. I dug down to see why 2 didnt pop and I found that one had grown a second main root or something and was actually pushing its seedpod downwards with that and had no hope at all of survival, I pulled it up from what I thought was the main root and discovered that there was in fact a second root shooting straight down(still it would probably never have emerged with the way it was pushing a root strait up and not with the seed leave so not a stem) and that main root got ripped clean off right at the seed. This is on a 2 1/2 day sprouted seed... so I was like fuck its probably gunna die but I did my best and planted it back in the soil with the seedpod just poking out of the jiffy. and it grew quite well, its about 2 days behind the other seedlings but is otherwise perfectly healthy, must have rerooted and all was good. but I think the trauma and fingers all over it and all that gave an easy way in for mold spores and took advantage of this, now it has a small speck that doesnt look bad but Im not going to just ignore it and lose it again if I dont have to. In fact in some ways it is the healthiest of the bunch as it did not stretch as much as the others because I had the light down lower by the time it came up. 

I will transplant and be sure to bury up close to the seed leaves sometime tommorrow assuming I can get my bigger veg room setup in time. 

THanks alot for this great technique hopefully I will never have to use it again !


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

this worked for me. perfectly.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 22, 2011)

sorry I said it was PM, I think more accurately it would be called "damping off" which I have read is fatal once initiated... Im not too sure its absolutely fatal... the plant is still growing just like the others, no sign of it going to die, I cant really see whats happening down there now since I buried the stems as instructed in this thread. All my plants seem to be doing great now with there stems buried to about 1 1/2 inch from the seed leaves, seems to be working just fine. Thanks for this very valuable information!


----------



## MidAmber (Dec 23, 2011)

Can't believe I never thought of this. REP WHEN I CAN! Thanks for the info man...this is good shit.


----------



## goten (Dec 23, 2011)

MidAmber said:


> Can't believe I never thought of this. REP WHEN I CAN! Thanks for the info man...this is good shit.


Where all here to help one another my man 

Well besides the trolls anyway lol


----------



## MidAmber (Dec 23, 2011)

goten said:


> Where all here to help one another my man
> 
> Well besides the trolls anyway lol


LOL, True that!


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 23, 2011)

If you have to do it it's a great idea but avoiding the need is even better. It should be reserved for emergencies but it works. I don't. think goten is suggesting that it is a fix if you need it. Damping off is always going to be a risk but it is still better than tossing your little ones. Especially if you paid big buck for your nuts.Keep the lights close and use a fan. I have used a fan on its highest setting and boy does that make for some sticky and strong plants. If you have to punt then do it. Rock on.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 24, 2011)

Rottedroots said:


> If you have to do it it's a great idea but avoiding the need is even better. It should be reserved for emergencies but it works. I don't. think goten is suggesting that it is a fix if you need it. Damping off is always going to be a risk but it is still better than tossing your little ones. Especially if you paid big buck for your nuts.Keep the lights close and use a fan. I have used a fan on its highest setting and boy does that make for some sticky and strong plants. If you have to punt then do it. Rock on.



Hey, wheres your experiment plant where you took off the first few nodes and scraped the stem? Im really interested to see what happened there! she still around?


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 24, 2011)

Good question pickle. It's the one plant I have that is a little light starved because I reserve the best light for the ones I know are girls and that was just an expanded test of goten's thread. I did cut off the bulk of fan leaves recently cause was just jamming it in a corner.The plant was sunk deeply covering woody stem by a couple of 2 inches maybe even 3 inches. I also scraped the stem and used rooting hormone which "should" have helped.

I have to report that the plant is doing fine. I think it would be thriving if I had given it it's fair share of light and left the fan leaves alone. Root are coming out the bottom of the cup at a rapid rate. We will find out very shortly how many roots set on the woody stem because regardless of it's sex it's coming out of the box in a couple of days and heading for the compost heap. 

I will post pictures of the plant in it's cup and with the dirt shaken off and we will see more. Just between you and I pickle I was betting it would have died or at least suffered and lanquished. Once again gardening 101 says to NEVER cover the root crown. It's the biggest killer of landscape plants when they pile mulch up around the bases. I can't believe it not only survived but I think it would have taken off if I had given it even a little bit of attention.


Don't cover stems with dirt unless you raelly have to but if you have to it might well work out. I wish some one of you guys who have done it recently (few month) and let me know how they have done for you. Damping off is a much better possibility than powdery mildew.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 24, 2011)

Im so paranoid now. Today I decided "hell Ill could bury more of that damn stem!" and when I watered I topped up my pot with extra coco and watered it in around the stem of my 3 week old plants. I already buried the stems up a while back when they were really stretched but quite young and now Ive done it AGAIN on the same plants to try to get the plants 1 inch shorter/more root. They look freakin awesome right now at 5 nodes, but something is gnawing at me telling me I may just have fucked the whole crop! I sure hope not and Ill take your little deprived plant as an example that there is hope. Ive invested alot into these 10 seedlings so I really hope they dont damp off now because of what I have just done. They buried to about a quarter inch from the coytledons so if they dont damp off they are going to look really cool after I top them to 4 colas. 
If they all survive my over-nuturing/obsessing I will definately post up pictures on this thread as an example. I figure if they survive the next two weeks we will have our answer. 

It will be sortof interesting to see if roots have come out of your plants stem, I personally didnt think it could work but only because you went above a node. I would think the plant would be a bit confused having a node and trying to grow roots out of the same spot. I think you probably will have roots though now that Im hearing its doing good. but more importantly, has damping off set in at all? I dont know how long damping off takes to really start to show, it could be happening and you dont know it yet


----------



## Clonex (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi pickle ,
in my humble opinion, "dumping off" is less likely to happen after week 2, and even less likely in week 3 , i don't see any reason why they wont be ok umbre, Peace..


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 25, 2011)

I think your going to be fine pickle. Your probably going to be fine with the damping off even is have buried more stem. I don't know if it applies to weed but I have rooted hundreds of outdoor ornamentals. The key is to let the top layer of soil dry pretty well between watering. If the soil of the exposed or even the buried stem is always damp it's like the plant is sitting in water. When you do water, don't water the stem. Back off a little so the water gets to the deeper roots. Like I said I have done it a bunch outdoor plants but can not apply the results directly to weed. Your also going to need and sit down with them and smoke a fatty while nicely asking them to do well. Music works to but RAP will kill them quickly!!

Your going to be fine. I'm sending some good karma your way. In any event let me know how things all come together. If it does work your going to have some plants with a deep root system. We will still see about my test plant....I wish I didn't have to kill it. I just don't have the room. I really even need to pull one of my female Master Kush but I don't have the balls.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 25, 2011)

hahaha thanks for the karma waves, Would you recommend classical music? I had a friend who had a stereo setup for his plants playing music all day for them lol

They know I love them, I keep telling them about all the big lights they will get if they keep on growing strong and are female.


----------



## vic420 (Dec 25, 2011)

i think damping off usually only happens with young stems... from seedlings.. i was told damping off was a bacteria or fungi.. but i too have been doing this since i started growing with no problems. id like to know if using clonex on the stem will help it open up tinto rooting much quiciker.. i would say since its not being cut away from the root system i dont think it would stop any growth so..? y would u of treated it any different? i have noticed.. the plant i use stakes for that i tie the twist ties too tight.. it will scar the stem and make a nuckle making the stem thicker.. and so far has not affected this huge 6 foot mom that will produce hundreds of clones.. in the next couple dayss.

and if u want to know more about music and plants watch the mythbusters even though they screw up the test.. but i dont think it matters really wat kind of music.. as long as the music has lots of frequencys so ima guess u need to have it playing loud to get anything from it .


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 26, 2011)

my plants get the music of an oscilating fan an exhaust fan, a magnetic ballast and a humidifier... hopefully it sounds nice to them lol


are you suggesting dabbing some rooting hormone onto the stem before burying it? sounds like a good idea. I dont know if I would go as far as cutting the stem with a razor blade, but a little rooting hormone cant really hurt. I think roots are designed better to handle the moisture(obviously) so if you can get that stem to root quickly youll have less chance of damping off. I couldnt use any rooting hormone because I dont have any. 

BTW my plants dont seem to have suffered any from my burying the stems up to the coytledons, so I can vouch for this thread that its safe to bury stems, at least in my experience


----------



## Sk33tINnOObs (Dec 26, 2011)

Very helpfull thx...


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 26, 2011)

I scratched the stem and used hormone. I do it on all the plants I air or stem layer. It seems to work. I agree "Damping Off" is a term for seedlings not for things that have gone woody. 
I was just screwing around with the woody stemmed plant.


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Dec 28, 2011)

You can also prevent this problem from occurring by simply having the lights closer to the seedling.


----------



## goten (Dec 28, 2011)

CaliMackdaddy said:


> You can also prevent this problem from occurring by simply having the lights closer to the seedling.


That is what i say in the very first post


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 28, 2011)

Yea but its a noob mistake thats gunna keep getting made over and over, I did research in determining how far to put my light, Jorge Cervantes book said that seedlings need 300 lumens as a "Maximum" so I did this by putting my 1600lumen CFL(which are mentioned in the book as being quite effective for growing marijuana) a good couple feet away... its bullshit cause 300lumens is definately not enough. But its just something I had to learn from experience. If the growers "bible" is giving shitty advice like that then you know there is going to be alot more people making this mistake. Thankfully though I had this thread to save my would be doomed plants. They look very nice now btw, They are at 7 nodes now and are the same height they were when they had just 1 node before I buried the stems

They are also under a shitload of MH light now


----------



## KushisSweet (Dec 28, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> not all that experienced but I think this is a great idea and good thread to have around. The fan trick might work most of the time but if you were to see my seedlings you would understand that sometimes its too late... I put a fan in there to try and correct the stretching and it made two of the ten bend over beyond 45 degrees and away from the light even... didnt look good so i propped them up with some wire. Everyone is a bit surprized to hear of PM on tiny seedlings and insisting that I must have overwatered, I dont think that is the case, but I did also not mention that the one that has that spot of PM had quite the early traumatic experience/near death as I will explain:
> 
> day 3 after germination I had every seed come up but two, and all were germinated before being put in jiffy pellets and had good roots about half an inch long when they were put in. I dug down to see why 2 didnt pop and I found that one had grown a second main root or something and was actually pushing its seedpod downwards with that and had no hope at all of survival, I pulled it up from what I thought was the main root and discovered that there was in fact a second root shooting straight down(still it would probably never have emerged with the way it was pushing a root strait up and not with the seed leave so not a stem) and that main root got ripped clean off right at the seed. This is on a 2 1/2 day sprouted seed... so I was like fuck its probably gunna die but I did my best and planted it back in the soil with the seedpod just poking out of the jiffy. and it grew quite well, its about 2 days behind the other seedlings but is otherwise perfectly healthy, must have rerooted and all was good. but I think the trauma and fingers all over it and all that gave an easy way in for mold spores and took advantage of this, now it has a small speck that doesnt look bad but Im not going to just ignore it and lose it again if I dont have to. In fact in some ways it is the healthiest of the bunch as it did not stretch as much as the others because I had the light down lower by the time it came up.
> 
> ...



What grade did you get on this essay? 




Haha just kidding man don't take it the wrong way


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 28, 2011)

haha sorry I seem to do that sometimes, and then often when someone else posts up a big paragraph like that I just skip by it. 

... but it is better than coming on here and pulling the old "My plant has some yellow spots, I dont have any pictures, whats wrong with my plant?" routine.


----------



## KushisSweet (Dec 29, 2011)

Thedillestpickle said:


> haha sorry I seem to do that sometimes, and then often when someone else posts up a big paragraph like that I just skip by it.
> 
> ... but it is better than coming on here and pulling the old "My plant has some yellow spots, I dont have any pictures, whats wrong with my plant?" routine.


Haha don't worry man you had a reason to post that *honeslty I barely read it* you should not be sorry, I should be if anything.


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 29, 2011)

Pickle,, long winded posts and being stoned go hand in hand. Ha Ha..... If you cannot ramble on a stoner forum then where are you going to ramble. WTF. Ramble On!!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 29, 2011)

yea WTF guys ease up on me lol 

btw all of the problems that I was trying to describe in my long posts have been cured, the plants look really healthy and this thread was a big help.


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

nice sticky


----------



## sourtrees (Jan 12, 2012)

This was very helpful and informative. Thank you very much.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 16, 2012)

Indeed very informative! Thank you!


----------



## TwistedReaction (Jan 19, 2012)

Wanted to say thanks again, Planted the tiny, little stretched ones a while back and they are now looking much better!


----------



## Elliesdaddy (Jan 22, 2012)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Get a light on them bro, really lanky with only 2 generations


----------



## bloodway (Jan 23, 2012)

I like this forum very much. I like it.


----------



## richinweed (Jan 30, 2012)

not stepppin on anyones toes but , its fine to put o/d in for the initial charge,,,infact its dynamiite...in small doses.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going to shake some pollen off of that male and see if he set roots on that two plus inches of wood I buried. I buried an awful lot of wood as a test only. It does not appear as though the plant minded being buried that deeply But it didn't speed up growth either. In my mind it rules out burying them as deeply as you can a tomato plant. In the case of tomatoes it is an old gardening practice but is for emergencies only as far as weed is concerned which I believe was what goten the OP was going for.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 1, 2012)

bloodway said:


> I like this forum very much. I like it.


Bwahahahahacoughbwahhhaaacough, cough


----------



## New2GrowinNotsmokin (Feb 2, 2012)

ML75 said:


> there is zero breeze in the room, I open the door frequently so I thought the air flow would be enough, no I understand it is to strengthen them. I will put a small fan on them. should it blow directly on them?
> 
> also I am embarassed to ask... what is T5
> 
> ...



I understand how you feel about the air flow, I have no air flow except a $10 desk fan I bought at the dollar store. It's all white and gets the job done, here is my grow so far. I only have 3 lights 26 watts each, all 100 watt equivilant, and 2 are warm, one is cool. I plan on gettin 2 more cool lights, and 1 more warm to total 6 for my 2 plants.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah those lights will only take you so far. Truth is to get good results with that little light. I am not saying that you won't add. I am just saying. It's real odd in cold times of the year, how much a high output light benifits any winter grow. Same as a warm temp. It's wonderous I am finding, curing in the winter in New England. The air is so dry. And a home with forced hot air. It's too easy to dry to quick in warm air, but air at 65 deg. is perfect circulating over a table for a good week or more.
And if your on veg in 65 deg with CFLs, just wait around for ever to see em grow.

Almost forgot whole reason I came on this thread. The other day there was a fail thread, but I got a huge fail that fits at stretchy stem too.

Ckeck out this mess. ]Damn I just killed a moth.

But heres what I did to this plant. When I clones it I got the bright idea of heating the clone solution to 79 deg, then left the cutting in it for two weeks. Had a fit of mold. This thing is toast. Mother plant is just badseed.

Yeas


----------



## Clonex (Feb 5, 2012)

It is incredible how often i have to link this thread to people for advice , great thread Goten - REP


----------



## KINGEBK1 (Feb 7, 2012)

COOL POST HELP ME ALOT ...... THANK U


----------



## employedmale (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah jesus


----------



## scubatc (Feb 7, 2012)

great info what about on hydro?


----------



## rjfortune25 (Feb 11, 2012)

i always thought that planting the plant deeper up to those leaves would cause the stem to rot??


----------



## goten (Feb 13, 2012)

rjfortune25 said:


> i always thought that planting the plant deeper up to those leaves would cause the stem to rot??


The part of the stem that you re bury will grow more roots my man 

if you re bury half the plant yes it will rot , 

Now im talking seedlings though , not mature plants


----------



## GTRlover (Mar 19, 2012)

employedmale said:


> Yeah those lights will only take you so far. Truth is to get good results with that little light. I am not saying that you won't add. I am just saying. It's real odd in cold times of the year, how much a high output light benifits any winter grow. Same as a warm temp. It's wonderous I am finding, curing in the winter in New England. The air is so dry. And a home with forced hot air. It's too easy to dry to quick in warm air, but air at 65 deg. is perfect circulating over a table for a good week or more.
> And if your on veg in 65 deg with CFLs, just wait around for ever to see em grow.
> 
> Almost forgot whole reason I came on this thread. The other day there was a fail thread, but I got a huge fail that fits at stretchy stem too.
> ...


Jesus christ thats yellow!


----------



## JuggaloToker420 (Mar 20, 2012)

My plants are getin long only 3 days and some have grown almost a inch a day its a sativa strain is this normal


----------



## atpchase67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I cant thank you enough for this lovely thread topic! That helped a great deal with my outdoor seedlings now all in 16oz styrofoam cups. I did twenty two of them today and they all look so good at the same height. Thank you for pointing that trick out to us.
Cheers,
Chase


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 25, 2012)

JuggaloToker420 said:


> My plants are getin long only 3 days and some have grown almost a inch a day its a sativa strain is this normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need more light brother, they're reaching for it. 

Bury the stems under the soil and bring your lights closer, if you can get it close enough they'll hug the soil and not stretch like that.


----------



## Gravity bongz (Mar 31, 2012)

u can break off a stem of a plant and put it in soil and it will grow??

sorry im really new to growing lol


----------



## ponchostoned (Apr 6, 2012)

coincidentally, i just did this with a seedling right b4 i saw this thread.


----------



## GreenLungz (Apr 9, 2012)

ponchostoned said:


> coincidentally, i just did this with a seedling right b4 i saw this thread.


Yea me too.. looks like I didnt do so bad... my main worry was exposing the roots... also my soil was pretty moist.. today is the day 10, but the second day after the transfer... we shall see


----------



## jakethesanke (Apr 10, 2012)

Some handy information here, the main thing is to ensure you don't stress the plants when using them! You have to be careful when handling them!


----------



## bobhoop (Apr 11, 2012)

Howdy...probably been asked to death, but I got a 5'' tall, thick stemed, palm tree looking plant, got this way while outside for a couple of days, now inside under t5 panel, set fairly low. the question is should I replant, or go with it...Im a little paranoid since this is my first successful germ out of 9 attempts and 100 bucks ..Can I just stake it up and go with it?...its a la vida auto.


----------



## artemisia (Apr 11, 2012)

hard to say without seeing a pic. i'm assuming its in soil. 

personally? i'd bury the long stem by either adding more dirt to the container or transplanting to a bigger container. You say your stem is thick, and being outside, it got lots of breeze, so is probably pretty strong. you could probably get by as is. but, try to remember that the visible part of the plant is only half of it. in some respects the roots are more important than the stem and leaves. a good healthy root ball will give bigger, more potent buds. so don't get too obsessed with plant height. think instead about root spread and health. remember that the leaves only absorb a small percent of the plant's nutritional needs. the vast majority of nutes is absorbed by the roots. so each new little root strand takes up its share of water and nutes. the more roots, the more nutrition the plant can handle and the healthier the bud at fruiting time.

Ask yourself, what does that long stem contribute positively to your plant's overall health? the thickness of the stem is good, it will be able to support large buds. but the length? its really a waste of plant capacity. bury that long stem and lots and lots of little root strands will grow out of it, eager to suck up more water and nutes and preparing to make even bigger, better buds.


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Apr 25, 2012)

I came back from a weekend out of town and found one of my seedlings was stretching about 6" now after its first single blade leaves so I assume its okay to bury those or should I pluck them first? And another question I don't know if its been asked but would scoring the stem a little with a razor before doing this encourange faster/stonger rooting?


----------



## 4wkskiller (Apr 25, 2012)

i believe this may be my issue with my plants dying around 4 weeks into growth the seedling just gets very tall then falls over i tried replanting my last plant and it just died..i am very new @ this and still learning but i don't want to just waste my seeds if the seedlings die on me after four weeks...could it simply be my lights r to high?


----------



## goten (Apr 28, 2012)

Gravity bongz said:


> u can break off a stem of a plant and put it in soil and it will grow??
> 
> sorry im really new to growing lol


It can , not a big ass stem but like from a side shoot 

it would be like cloning , cut at 54% angle under the bottom node , you can also slightly scrape the outer skin just a little 

if you can i would get something like peat pellets though to put it in instead of just dirt also you can get some cheap cloning powder from wal mart for 5 bucks and it works great , iv used the green light cloning powder wal mart has numerous times with great success

you can also just put it in a little cup of water and it will root ( water cloning ) it takes a little longer but its the simplest method to use imo 




bobhoop said:


> Howdy...probably been asked to death, but I got a 5'' tall, thick stemed, palm tree looking plant, got this way while outside for a couple of days, now inside under t5 panel, set fairly low. the question is should I replant, or go with it...Im a little paranoid since this is my first successful germ out of 9 attempts and 100 bucks ..Can I just stake it up and go with it?...its a la vida auto.


i would not bury thick parts of the stalk , it can get mushy 

i only re bury stretch seedlings that has a skinny stem still which will grow more roots from after re burying 

like art said , hard to say without pics 



Dakota Big Smokin said:


> I came back from a weekend out of town and found one of my seedlings was stretching about 6" now after its first single blade leaves so I assume its okay to bury those or should I pluck them first? And another question I don't know if its been asked but would scoring the stem a little with a razor before doing this encourange faster/stonger rooting?


you can re bury it all the way up to the cotyledon leaves 

if its stretched real bad like the first true leaves are inches above the cotyledon leaves then you can pinch off the cotyledon leaves and re bury up to about a 1/2 " to the first set of true leaves ( as long as the stalk is still skinny like a stem and not thick like you little pinky finger 



4wkskiller said:


> i believe this may be my issue with my plants dying around 4 weeks into growth the seedling just gets very tall then falls over i tried replanting my last plant and it just died..i am very new @ this and still learning but i don't want to just waste my seeds if the seedlings die on me after four weeks...could it simply be my lights r to high?


If your seedlings are stretching crazy long like that then bury all of it up to the cotyledon leaves and yes lower your lights 

if your using cfl`s you can keep your lights right over your plants like 2 to 4 inches , if a hid light like a m.h or hps then higher 

you can use your hand to adjust your hid lights to your plants , 

hold you hand over your plants and if the light is to hot for your hand then its to hot for your plants 

just get a cheap thermometer and sit it on top of a party cup beside your plant and adjust the height of your hid to your temps 

If you can keep you hid about a foot over your plants and not go above 80 / 85 degrees then great but if not then it needs to be higher and the further your light is the more stretch you will get ( which you dont want )

create some good airflow and exhaust what heat you can out


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

thanks for saving my girls!


----------



## tabasito (May 2, 2012)

*




Replant Those Long Stretchy Stems ( Its Easy )

thank's,i did it 10 days ago,(10 days old seedling's),all [email protected]+rep.
*


----------



## mrsa (May 3, 2012)

I think im haveing this issue, where there long and kinda bobble head-ish, can you suggest a change.

View attachment 2152311 My set up is kinda whack, I have a CFL in a lamp, and a foil chamber to be reflective....would put the outside which was the original plan but we have been haveing terrible weather in general. Also do they stress if I mive them too much, on a ice sunny day I would like to move them outside on a sunny day


----------



## AutoBerry (May 7, 2012)

I believe in the rebury method it is a very effective method


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (May 8, 2012)

Thank you goten for your reply I didn't read it untill now but I used some common sense that I had stored up and did what you said and now two weeks later its lookin good like the rest of the ladies.. I'm still curious though as to if a guy was to lightly score/slice little spots in the stem your covering up would that speed/help new roots or would it chance stem rot or other unwantedness's lol sorry about the spelling not my best subject, thanks in advanced!


----------



## sweetjackwhite (May 13, 2012)

thanks for the info this is my first post on riu i found this through youtube


----------



## sweetjackwhite (May 13, 2012)

hi there i just stumbled on this thread and had a look at your pic. foil in a grow room is a complete no no. it actually does not reflect and absorbs the light. Just thought i would give ya the heads up mate


----------



## usprincesse (May 15, 2012)

ok, Im a newby!! I have ended up with 15 (left) seedlings...dif strains, have no idea what!! Was giving them Superthrive for nutrients...figured I might be giving too much so stopped but now the leaves on some of them are curling under and turning a lighter shade....how can I tell what I'm doing wrong b4 I loose them all! PLEASE ADVISE! thnx I did see some pics that do resemble a couple of my plants . Also thnx for the info for lowering my lights and how to fix my stretchy stems!!! I'v got several that are approx 6-7 inches and approx 5 wks old with only the 3rd "tier" of leaves starting....what else should I do...any suggestions?? thnx!


----------



## DoctorPotHead (May 20, 2012)

Great info, thanks bro


----------



## roseypeach (May 20, 2012)

*

flush them out and stop nutrients until the leaves stop curling under. I believe that means you have under-watered them. Yellowing could mean either too much light or nutrient burn. Flushing requires watering only (plain water) for a while, I would say at least a week or so. I'm a noob so you may wanna check with a more seasoned grower but at any rate, watering only won't hurt anything.​




*



usprincesse said:


> ok, Im a newby!! I have ended up with 15 (left) seedlings...dif strains, have no idea what!! Was giving them Superthrive for nutrients...figured I might be giving too much so stopped but now the leaves on some of them are curling under and turning a lighter shade....how can I tell what I'm doing wrong b4 I loose them all! PLEASE ADVISE! thnx I did see some pics that do resemble a couple of my plants . Also thnx for the info for lowering my lights and how to fix my stretchy stems!!! I'v got several that are approx 6-7 inches and approx 5 wks old with only the 3rd "tier" of leaves starting....what else should I do...any suggestions?? thnx!


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (May 28, 2012)

mrsa said:


> I think im haveing this issue, where there long and kinda bobble head-ish, can you suggest a change.
> 
> View attachment 2152311 My set up is kinda whack, I have a CFL in a lamp, and a foil chamber to be reflective....would put the outside which was the original plan but we have been haveing terrible weather in general. Also do they stress if I mive them too much, on a ice sunny day I would like to move them outside on a sunny day



Hey man, dont put em right in the full sun all at once, it would kill them. First day shade, next day doppled shade, next day full sun (or stretch that out longer, even, if you want. It wont hurt)


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well it ain't exactly brain science or rocket surgery huh!!!! Wait dat dont sound rite


----------



## goten (Jun 17, 2012)

sweetjackwhite said:


> hi there i just stumbled on this thread and had a look at your pic. foil in a grow room is a complete no no. it actually does not reflect and absorbs the light. Just thought i would give ya the heads up mate


I dont use foil my man 

I use mylar or diamond sheets


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## jfep (Jun 20, 2012)

Do I really need to burry the plant couple cm lower, I'm sure it is neccesary if it has stretched really high, but the 5cm? What about the top layer of soil then, the roots won't grow upwards will they? I'm just curious.


----------



## tabasito (Jun 22, 2012)

jfep said:


> Do I really need to burry the plant couple cm lower, I'm sure it is neccesary if it has stretched really high, but the 5cm? What about the top layer of soil then, the roots won't grow upwards will they? I'm just curious.


don't worry,i byrryed my appr.10 sm.,no ill effects(thanks,goten,they were streching really bad,i was panicedkiss-ass)now,7-8 weeks later they are 3-5 feet high(sativa dominant guerilla),allready started flowering(just a bit),and i was wondering how tall they will at the end,and i was useing UB"s tehn.to get 2 or 4 main colas(thanks UB),it works great,i can just imagine how tall they would be without cutting them at the 2 node,when they had 6 nodes.that proves that burring the stretchy stems is actually beneficial(more roots i gess)


----------



## new2degronbiz (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks goten tried it and it worked like a charm.


----------



## WeedGanjaSkunk (Jul 16, 2012)

is it necessary to free the soil from the roots?


----------



## Haydoon (Jul 20, 2012)

To be honest, I'm clueless as to why this is a sticky. It's poorly written and full of bad information...


----------



## sabarius (Jul 24, 2012)

im gonna have to do this tomorrow, im a noob to the whole forum thing and was curious what a bump, +rep and a sticky hahah :/ dont eat me alive haha


----------



## goten (Jul 24, 2012)

Haydoon said:


> To be honest, I'm clueless as to why this is a sticky. It's poorly written and full of bad information...


Not all of us can write up a perfect essay like you i guess 

What maters is that the people who do read it can understand what what im saying ( regardless of proper grammar and punctuation and shit ) this is not grammar school its a marijuana forum 

The info i gave in the first post to help some noobs out is NOT bad information it is good and correct info , if it was such bad info then it would not have helped the ones who tried it and SUCCEEDED


----------



## djstirling (Jul 26, 2012)

Can i do this with rockwool?


----------



## tabasito (Jul 29, 2012)

goten said:


> Not all of us can write up a perfect essay like you i guess
> 
> What maters is that the people who do read it can understand what what im saying ( regardless of proper grammar and punctuation and shit ) this is not grammar school its a marijuana forum
> 
> The info i gave in the first post to help some noobs out is NOT bad information it is good and correct info , if it was such bad info then it would not have helped the ones who tried it and SUCCEEDED


i agree 100%,it worked for me like a magic,i allready harvested 2 days ago first plants(part of them),who hase been buryed by goten's method,they grew 5-8 feet tall,got a good harvest,not remarkable,do to poor care(guerilla).but still good one.that proofs to me that this works,even better then to replant-i have not seen ENY stress on my plants,they were started inside under sfl's,stretced soo bad first 2 weeks,then i buried them,lowered the lithes,and 2 weeks later they went outsade topped and with good root sistem,no even 1 wellow leaf!in my oppinion,useing this metnod promotes grow,my next part i made them stretchy by purpose,so i can bury them-not that mutch,just 3-5 sm.,-the same thing,they grew well,now they are All alive,some are 5 feet tall,little skinny,just starting preflowering.for me that even PROMOTES GROW,it may slows the grow(ONLY IF YOU REPLANT),or do something wrong,but even then it will repay later-after the transplant shock(if any)is gone,they will catch up end grow srong and healtly.just my opinion,it worked good for me.thank's agayn,gotten,+rep.
,
P.S.and let's not forget,that not every one here was born in US,or UK,AUSTRALIA OR CANADA(my favorite country,no offens to the oders,i have been in US,UK and CANADA,in CANADA weed was decriminalised,IDK details,but i have smoked all the time-at home,at parks,in the car,landlord knew wery well that we smoked weed every single day(3 of us,in 2-bedroom apt.,12 floor building,in downtown TORONTO,nobody cares,many times seen teens smoking on the streets,even 2-3 times at busstop,evening. i swear,i was smoking with the postman,i was at home one synday(i think it was winter 2004,expecting a pakage from UPS,smoking weed(allways strong and good,in TORONTO they have some really good weed)with a russian guy,who came to visit me at home,the UPS guy(basicly he is a postman) came,gave me the pacage,took the tip,ahd he was not in the rush to leave,we(me and my frend)were soooo hi,it took me 5 min.to realise,that this guy wants something,staying at the door and jently asking innosent questions what language is that,is that russian(i say yes),are we russians(i say no),then way we both speak russian(i say becouse our russian is better then our english),and then i finnaly realise and asked him if he wants to 
smoke weed,to come in,just to make sure hi is o.k,because this is strong shit(i think it was some hidro,taken from my vietnami frend(IDK wat was that,but was a strong shit).he made a call,say it is o.k.,we smoked 
and the guy was able to go home after 2 hours.never seen him again.
THE POINT IS,that not everybody speaks english perfect,for some of us simple is better,grammary hase nothing to do with this forum,it's for growing 
weed,not'' spelling bee''.I UNDERSTOOD everything,and it worked for me very good so far.just my opinion.


----------



## HiddenFire (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you, my poor weak seedlings have been struggling for a couple weeks now, took to long for the light to come and suddenly my Ph is to low, so I am waiting for the soil to dry up a touch and I will attempt this.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 5, 2012)

strangestranger said:


> View attachment 1742124 i think this is the newbie mistake you needed a picture for! I'm so lost, i always seem to learn something new about this



lmao......


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 7, 2012)

Let me put this briskly;

_If you don't want ugly, stretchy, weak seedlings, give them plenty of dirt and don't fuck with their roots._


----------



## Snoop Dog (Aug 7, 2012)

Why hasnt my username already been taken? xD


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 8, 2012)

Snoop Dog said:


> Why hasnt my username already been taken? xD


Because you are not Snoop Dogg..


----------



## goten (Aug 8, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Because you are not Snoop Dogg..


Snoop lion now lol


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 14, 2012)

[QUOTE=gote


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 17, 2012)

correct me if i shouldnt be, but i onyl fill my solo cups with soil until about 2 inches from top before planting for htis reason.. so isntead having to worry about transplanting if it stretches, instead when i stretches i just drop some more soil in my2 inches of cup remaining.
+ i feel like an idiot, but i feel like leaving that two inches actually increases your light penetration due to the walls of the cup being white inside and acting as a reflective material. beats me. theses are all just thought up proccess.


----------



## Rottedroots (Aug 17, 2012)

Frankly Grrouch your idea about just leaving some extra room is pure genius!! Awful simple with the same results.

Covering the stem of a growing marijuana plant should be for emergencies only which Goten has stressed. I do not agree that the plant suffers no shock or set-back but it can certainly save your grow. MJ is just not one of the plants that have primordial roots like some do. Ever notice the hairs on the stem of a tomatoe plant? Those little hairs are designed to become roots if they need to. MJ does not have those. That being said Goten has saved many a grow with his idea and even though "I" think it has drop backs it has worked for many of growers.


Avoid it if you can and give your babies plenty of light right from the start.


----------



## MightyBlaze (Aug 17, 2012)

Those sound like some very good techniques


----------



## goten (Aug 21, 2012)

Grrouch said:


> correct me if i shouldnt be, but i onyl fill my solo cups with soil until about 2 inches from top before planting for htis reason.. so isntead having to worry about transplanting if it stretches, instead when i stretches i just drop some more soil in my2 inches of cup remaining.
> + i feel like an idiot, but i feel like leaving that two inches actually increases your light penetration due to the walls of the cup being white inside and acting as a reflective material. beats me. theses are all just thought up proccess.


Yes that does work , not arguing with you on that my man 

This is for the ones who already planted the seedlings and are having the stretch problems


----------



## Superman44108 (Aug 25, 2012)

not a newbie but always looking for more information and advice. starting a new grow with some pretty decent bag seed. any advice other than the obvious??


----------



## sissellee (Aug 27, 2012)

One again, Keep working. Thanks. . .


----------



## tecaset (Sep 1, 2012)

great thread thanks


----------



## chameleonchild (Sep 10, 2012)

OMG amazing post I think you saved one of my plants! I'm on my first grow and had a really long stem with only leaf on top quickly replanted after reading this I hope it survives the transplant I was careful and cleaned my hands and new pot. my other plants didn't seem to have this problem I don't know why this one did maybe just a weak seed?


----------



## OgKushPusha (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice pic by pic demo. Worked perfectly, much appreciated


----------



## LorinLee (Sep 15, 2012)

Great simple guide, works everytime. True question for me however is, how long do you consider a strech to be to long.


----------



## Tmethod (Sep 16, 2012)

very nice and helpful thanks.


----------



## Jimmya1979 (Sep 19, 2012)

Great thread. I'm a first time grower and didnt even know i had a problem, great info. cheers


----------



## medMUser (Sep 20, 2012)

Yo boss!  Thank you for the idea!  It's so simple no wonder I didn't think of it.  I am gonna do some out door today. Hope being in flower doesn't make it more difficult.  

I have some Venomberry, Puna Budder & Yumbolt clones I hope make it. This method will make it easier. I wanna do some Skunk #1, Strawberry Cough & Celtic Stones as well. 

Thank you for this thread. Very good one!! 

mM


----------



## medMUser (Sep 20, 2012)

I just remembered that you can do any branch with areo cloning. 

Using a clean very sharp blade, carefully slice/scrape off a bit of outer skin, in a circle around the branch about 1" wide. [Putting in a small vertical slit may help, don't know yet. Have yet to try a slit.] Moisten it with rooting gel &/or powder, wrap in some good potting soil medium like Happy Frog or Super Soil with a bit of plastic bag, wrap or a piece of clean linen. Keep the soil around the sliced skin of the branch moist, not runny wet. You may have to moisten it a few times a day. I like clear plastic because you can see the roots when they start poking out of the soil wrap. 

When I do it I am going to moisten the wrapped soil with weak nute water.

Regular clone Q: After cutting a branch, has any one tried splitting the stem in half about an inch or two up from the bottom of the stem to clone? Then putting on the root gel or powder? I just got that idea Mon, 9-17-'12 & have some 'split cuts' under lights now. 

Seems like a 'bottom split' would allow more nute water up the stem than just an angled cut. Just started this one, so I don't know yet how well it works. I sat the cuts in weak nute water before root gel & powdering & before cupping them. 

I may have a tougher time getting clones as these are from budding branches that are close to finished. Will see in a day or so. 

mM


----------



## budzrus (Sep 21, 2012)

This is one post that has really helped me out alot. It saved a couple plants for me and actually made them stronger and more vibrant. Thank you for this great post.


----------



## Wodi13 (Oct 7, 2012)

If I have broken a root ball off will it grow back? My plants are only about five days old.


----------



## bestasjc (Oct 7, 2012)

thx for info


----------



## elduderino10 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is there a "to soon" to replant my stretchy stems? There only 4 days out of the soil but apparently I didnt have enough light so now I have stretchy stems that I would like to cover up asap but I dont want to do any damage.


----------



## sirsmokesalot77 (Oct 10, 2012)

im having the same prob with my seedlings but my lights wornt that hight at all im in a pc box and just chaned my light bar from the front to the top side much better but the one has a real skinny stem im not sure it will support it self later on in life should i add more dirt as its about3 inches out of the dirt with 6 leafs and theres about another 2 plus inches in the dirt of stem any addvise for a newbie trying to learn thanks ......


----------



## Buzzed Aldrin (Oct 14, 2012)

new to site and if i read this before i started it would have saved me from having 8 inch tall seedlings, and now that i know how to add to rep, happy to give my first to you.


----------



## chado101 (Nov 7, 2012)

awsome read. rep+!!


----------



## JonnyD (Nov 10, 2012)

I am doing my first grow now, i am 7 days from germ and i have very long stems on my plants as i think i left them in the dark to long. What will happen to my plant if i just left it?


----------



## technical dan (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats cool thanks for throwing this up. I want to try this type of thing with an outdoor plant next season (get deep roots and it should be able to find a lot of its own water) but I had never considered it with seedlings.


----------



## MrHeide (Nov 17, 2012)

I have to try this. I am trying my first seed, and they have grown stretches about 3-4" from the dirt before sprouting some leaves. Im not sure if it is the Pineapple Chunk seeds or just my inexperience. I did cut up a piece of straw and put it around them so they went straight up instead of a weird L or J shape.


----------



## Cannaboss91 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is a great remedy for a common problem. thank you. Also if you cant lower your lights to prevent stretching bring your plants up higher, closer to the light. Just food for thought


----------



## newmanhax (Dec 10, 2012)

Definitely want to try this on my girls, but will it work transferring from riot cubes to medium for a DWC? Also is it possible that a tiny bit of rooting hormone would help with the rooting process of the covered stem?


----------



## toknpass (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Post Mr. Ganja; new user here, and I just did what you did, and it is working out nicely. Question: How big do they need to get before going to a 1 or 2 gallon container? I have a 4 by 6 closet space and 14 ladies (at least I think they're ladies) and I'm going about this kind of blind and by info gained online. I watered them according to the 3 day plan from the High Times guy, but my soil has been soggy for 3 days now and some of the leaves are starting to curl. Any advice? Thx.


----------



## headssstash (Dec 15, 2012)

In reference to cfl growing, would you say it's better to have short stocky plants over plants that may be slightly too stretched? Will this also affect how dense the yielded bud will be?


----------



## TokeHoldCough (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay so,,,,,, shit went down and I had to get rid of my lights. So I ordered a UFO led when things got back on track. And the piece of shit led wen out in 2 days(blackstar) and I demanded my money back(I went at them like an asshole) and instead of them saying sorry, and giving me my money back, they gave me a new one. Yeah, it crossed my mind to keep the broke one, fix it up, and sell it for compensation(I had 3 seedlings under the UFO) of course I didn't tell them that. My thought was, it was their fault that the led went out, therefore they killed my seedlings..... Long story short, I got the seedlings to live, but they were stretchy like my G-ma's vagina... So, I scooped up the seedlings with a spoon(never had stretchy youngens) and I could HEAR the spoon fucking the roots... Killed em... Find this thread... And I'm butt-hurt..


In the end, I blamed blackstar for killing my seedlings, then I did it.. And the new Works great!!! Got good stuff under it now.


A+ guys keep on growin


----------



## migl (Jan 9, 2013)

will the stem grow new roots if we do this?


----------



## bigbull52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Soooooo
You can't just throw a little extra soil on top of whats there?


----------



## goten (Jan 14, 2013)

migl said:


> will the stem grow new roots if we do this?


Yes 

New roots will grow from the buried stem 



bigbull52 said:


> Soooooo
> You can't just throw a little extra soil on top of whats there?


Sure if their is extra room 

I know some people will only put a little soil then after the stretch they fill in the rest


----------



## bigbull52 (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesom, thats what I'll dosince mine stretched so much.


----------



## Needtokno (Jan 16, 2013)

I do similar with every grow. I start with 3/4 the cup of soil and add soil as they grow. Seems to make stronger and healthier seedlings.


----------



## RedRick (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this something you can do while transplanting or should you do it as soon as you notice it?


----------



## dbdweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Good advice. I like to wait for a little stretch then put soil on top. To me this helps the stalk get stronger and of course allows for roots to start.. like u said
Then when i am ready to re-pot i will bury the stalk just like you did. 
And yes it is much easier to get the dirt off the roots when it's dry.
DO NOT DAMAGE THE ROOTS if you do it will just take that much longer for the roots to start to grow back.


----------



## Astral Zoom (Jan 19, 2013)

good post. Im sure its helped many.


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 24, 2013)

Ye seedlings do that but its all part of the grow


----------



## MoneyMaker420 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## lost plant (Jan 26, 2013)

like i really want to replant for two reason. One i got two plants in one pot. dumb for me to do that but it was a rookie move but i thought it wouldnt matter.and the other reason one plant is tall and the others one is short but they both healthy plants.i want both of these plants. so how do i go about replanting my babies pics on the bottom so you can understand the situation
View attachment 2497744View attachment 2497740


----------



## red1devils (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi I have 2 ladies on the go just now one an autoflower biodesiel mass standing at just over 20 inches from top of oxypot and a critical hog photo period at about 6 inches in coco soil I keep my lyts about 4 to 5 inches above my plants at all time when small i like the stretch and dont see this as a problem when a plant outside it dont have the luxury of setting lyt height and is constantly stretching to the sun the bigger the strech the bigger plant from my experience will post pics my 2 both looking great


----------



## Amysd (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally someone who knows what their doing!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 10, 2013)

I love smoking and growing mary. This is the first thing I realized is that I needed to plant low so when I transplant to 3 gal bucket it will bee easier to keep low. I have just added two 26 watt cfl's to my new box so I can eliminated stretching. I have pre brown hairs on my plants so I think I may be underfeeding. I use schultz bloom plus 10-54-10 and was only using half of what directions said but I am thinking of using tbsp and half per gal of water. My new box will allow me to grow a bigger plant but I still love to LO GRO.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this thread, I read it just in time to make the changes I needed to.


----------



## Sactogrower (Feb 18, 2013)

Do I remove the two little leafs on the stems before I replant?


----------



## themoose (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Sactogrower, no need to remove those little leafs before transplant, but if they are still green you may wanna consider letting the plant mature just a little longer til those little leafs have finished supplying your baby with the energy it needs to get to the next growth cycle. This is just my opinion and im sure plenty of others would say go ahead and bury them. basically comes down to how badly you need the transplant.

Bottom line, If the stem cant support the head of the plant anymore then I'd say bury her.

Great thread btw!


----------



## Eastie (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for this post man, wish I'd read this sooner!!


----------



## MasterDabbin (Feb 26, 2013)

Can this be done outdoors? Or a greenhouse?


----------



## boboav (Feb 26, 2013)

MasterDabbin said:


> Can this be done outdoors? Or a greenhouse?


your plant will grow perfectly when outdoor. No stretch if time of light is at least decent.

I would remember that stretching is due to low lighting (too weak or too distant light).


----------



## izotopia (Mar 4, 2013)

So simple, yet so useful


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 8, 2013)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


I do something similar. Even though I'm a newbie with a full grow (nearing harvest now), I have success before with the veg stage but had to destroy the plants (something to do with law enforcement...) Anyway, whenever I got a skinny tall gal, I simply pushed dry soil up around the stem. I continue to push soil around the stem as they grow and when watering displaces the soil. No need to uproot and all that.


----------



## J03Y (Mar 12, 2013)

im new to this thread and am asking on behalf of my uncle because he has stretching in his plants but do you think i can do it with this sort of stretching


----------



## sephiclo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, this helped a lot.


----------



## Evil Light (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah simple and helpful thanks


----------



## Dannysayo (Mar 26, 2013)

Well first off if you are going to want them survive I suggest Repost ASAP.2nd move your lights closer to prevent that stretching


J03Y said:


> im new to this thread and am asking on behalf of my uncle because he has stretching in his plants but do you think i can do it with this sort of stretching
> 
> View attachment 2565604


----------



## TheOZhLady (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey guys, just wondering if I can get any advice on if there is a best time of day to re-bury the plants if I'm on a 18/6 schedule? And do you water lightly or cause run off after doing so? Also when is the most common time to transplant in the veg state before going to a 12/12 flower schedule? (I know there are a bunch of factors that can make it differ just looking for a rough week) Thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## Dannysayo (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey and well I'd say only transplant during your light hours during veg stage. Never transplant during flower unless its very needed. After transplant water slightly to wet the new soil. Use Luke warm water. Lets are try to keep roots out of light and avoid any extra stresses like disturbing the dirt the plants are holding on to. I think I didn't forget anything


TheOZhLady said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if I can get any advice on if there is a best time of day to re-bury the plants if I'm on a 18/6 schedule? And do you water lightly or cause run off after doing so? Also when is the most common time to transplant in the veg state before going to a 12/12 flower schedule? (I know there are a bunch of factors that can make it differ just looking for a rough week) Thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## TheOZhLady (Mar 26, 2013)

Danny- thanks for the quick response! This is what they are in now at 6 days. Should I just transplant to this next container or re-bury for now and transplant in a week or 2? Thanks again


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 26, 2013)

TheOZhLady said:


> View attachment 2587860View attachment 2587861 Danny- thanks for the quick response! This is what they are in now at 6 days. Should I just transplant to this next container or re-bury for now and transplant in a week or 2? Thanks again


I would repot now


----------



## TheOZhLady (Mar 26, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> I would repot now


Thank you dragon. I will repot today! Glad I joined the site you guys are very helpful and fast answered


----------



## Dannysayo (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes re pot them. Try to bury the stem down about 50% of what's visable maybe more. Slightly water your buried stem area. Within a few days it'll begin making roots. Keep me posted bro


TheOZhLady said:


> Thank you dragon. I will repot today! Glad I joined the site you guys are very helpful and fast answered


----------



## CleverDad (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the great information. My first day here and I already learned something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## PhilPhries (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, I'm a complete newbie first time grower. I actually just had some seeds lying around when I was planting some tomato and pepper seeds and figured I would put them in some soil and see what happened. Low and behold, all 6 sprouted and 12 days later I have some questions. First, due to lack of resources I put three seedlings each into two little jiffy starter pots. After all 6 sprouted I figured I would see this thing through. When they got to be about 2 inches tall I transplanted them into a larger container but I didn't separate the seedlings. So, in each larger pot I now have 3 3.5-inch tall plants. After reading this I realize I should have buried them deeper to encourage the stems to grow thicker, but since they actually seem to be growing (albeit slowly and skinny so far) should I carefully dig them up and separate them? I can post pics if people think it would be helpful.


----------



## Briansmith8585 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm glad I came across this cuz I have one pc that is stretching crazy and I was wondering what I was going to do but now I know great thread


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

PhilPhries said:


> Hey, I'm a complete newbie first time grower. I actually just had some seeds lying around when I was planting some tomato and pepper seeds and figured I would put them in some soil and see what happened. Low and behold, all 6 sprouted and 12 days later I have some questions. First, due to lack of resources I put three seedlings each into two little jiffy starter pots. After all 6 sprouted I figured I would see this thing through. When they got to be about 2 inches tall I transplanted them into a larger container but I didn't separate the seedlings. So, in each larger pot I now have 3 3.5-inch tall plants. After reading this I realize I should have buried them deeper to encourage the stems to grow thicker, but since they actually seem to be growing (albeit slowly and skinny so far) should I carefully dig them up and separate them? I can post pics if people think it would be helpful.


marijuana needs to be alone by itself, its kinda like a Siamese fighting fish in that way it will become root bound and sickness will ensure if you plant more than 1 plant in each pot 

seperate , and re pot


----------



## grizlbr (Apr 8, 2013)

Separate and replant. As soon as it is legal I will grow something besides tomatoes. Till then the tomatoes will be out my back door. Last year all I had was what grew wild from front yard garden. and I dug up tomatoes and separated and replanted. Works great for tomatoes and suckers. (clones) still have parts for 5 gallon cloner but suckers are clones. I buried the mother up to the first leave. Will see how large a container Resident manager will allow.


----------



## PRLBear (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheers on this thread. I had some stretchy little girls because all I had in the box at the start were the supplementary T5 strips from my flower box in it and they were reaching hard. Reburied the girls, raised them up and added a spiral over their heads and all is well.


----------



## TrippyMontana21 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been indoor growing a Sativa for little over a month and it's a little over 12in tall but on the tips of lower leaves are a little brown, I'm guessing it's because I need to put it in a bigger pot. Could that be the case?


----------



## erbguy (Apr 20, 2013)

always beleave your metes


----------



## samster123 (Apr 21, 2013)

Seems some plants continue to stretch even when my lights are 1.5 inches away -___-


----------



## coneoisser (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Guys! I hope this is the right thread for advice as my problem is partly based on this topic. I have a 1m x1m x1.8m tent with 600w hps. Cooltube and exhaust separate fan. I popped 2 ww x bb and a Freddy's best about 10 days ago. I am on a time frame as to when i have to start flowering and the growth is very slow at the moment. I am using oraganic soil with 1/8 strength nutes every second wateringg and also using rizotonic. I had a bit of stretch from the light not being on when they popped and have now replanted the seedlings so only 1-2 inches of stem are showing. My pots are about 12L and I think this is the problem. From what i have been able to read my plants are spending all their energy on growing roots and they wont start to veg until the roots start to hit the side of the pot. When I repotted them the ball of roots was about the size of a small cup. Would it be wise to transplant them into a smaller pot so the roots hits the sides quicker and then go into veg quicker or should i just wait. Keep in mind I really can only veg for another two weeks before I flip to 12/12 as im going overseas for a while. Apart from that ph seems fine, temps are fine etc etc. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## illinelly (Apr 23, 2013)

i say just flip o 12/12 now imo


----------



## coneoisser (Apr 24, 2013)

If I flipped to 12/12 now and even if my plants quadruple in size they'd be 6" tall at best haha.


----------



## bmd (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm on day 13 on my plants there a lil bigger and I buried them depper three times already I don't know what else to do


----------



## bmd (Apr 28, 2013)

I've done mine three times already should I move them to solo cups


----------



## coneoisser (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey man I dont think it's the pot size that is causing stretching. It coukd be makingbthem grow slowly as I think it has in my case. Stretchung is caused by them looking fot light so I'd say thats what you need more of. What are you using for light and how far away from the plantd is it?


----------



## bmd (Apr 29, 2013)

coneoisser said:


> Hey man I dont think it's the pot size that is causing stretching. It coukd be makingbthem grow slowly as I think it has in my case. Stretchung is caused by them looking fot light so I'd say thats what you need more of. What are you using for light and how far away from the plantd is it?


I changed my lights to a 18" the box said a daylight bulb 6500k


----------



## twostrokenut (Apr 30, 2013)

Got some 6" ones that were reaching for ambient sunlight, now they will be 6" shorter when the finish in the cab, thanks!


----------



## coneoisser (Apr 30, 2013)

bmd said:


> I changed my lights to a 18" the box said a daylight bulb 6500k


What is the wattage on that 6500k bulb? Is it cfl? If it is it needs to be nearly touching the plant unless its 130w true wattage or greater. Then it needs to be at about 12 inches. If it is a normal household cfl you need a few and very close


----------



## zgreatcornholio (May 1, 2013)

yeah i also did this and got GREAT results


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2013)

coneoisser said:


> What is the wattage on that 6500k bulb? Is it cfl? If it is it needs to be nearly touching the plant unless its 130w true wattage or greater. Then it needs to be at about 12 inches. If it is a normal household cfl you need a few and very close


I have it almost touching the plant. I see difference in the plants idk. What the stain is its bag seeds I'm trying this out bfor I buy some good seeds can yall tell me were to get some good seeds I was looking at dutch


----------



## TigerPops (May 4, 2013)

I'll be doing this today to the first two plants, looking left to right. Thanks for the very helpful info.


----------



## Dogenzengi (May 4, 2013)

Very Cool, Thanks for a Great Save.
I have tossed stretched seedlings, now I have a good option.
Peace,
DZ


----------



## OxDaNig (May 14, 2013)

i like that i should have read this post earlier


----------



## PeaceGrow (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, it will be help alot of people im sure, i would like to ask though doing this is would not be "simple", if you have never done this... Do to the fact the root system could be damaged doing this, i mean when i plant has reached this stage depending on how healthly/strain, cant they have quite a few roots even at this point? Thanks so much for all of your shared knowledge and i will try this im sure on my next stretch!


----------



## HeadieNugz (Jul 14, 2013)

+rep, thanks mate this is gonna hlep me fix the new little one i got growing


----------



## sato108 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks dude! I had some stretched seedlings and didn't know what to do. This is great info for us newbies. Thanks again!


----------



## jestarantics (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Wish I seen this before I did it myself (1st timer) although I did something very similar.


----------



## SusBaxter (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for this alot! I just started my first plant ever and it started to stretch and fall over, this was exactly what i needed. Replanted, lowered the lights, and everything going great now


----------



## Jahright (Aug 9, 2013)

I just tried this on a lanky lady I have. Let's see how she looks...


----------



## Northeastgrw (Aug 14, 2013)

Attitude seeds or nirvana seeds


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 16, 2013)

Burying stretched seedlings often causes damping off and stem rot.

If they are given enough light from the moment they break the soil then seedlings don't stretch, it's one of the first important lessons anybody should learn.


----------



## Soonsmoker (Aug 20, 2013)

iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that 


so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...

Thanks man, I have the same problem ( 2 weeks old and 8 inches high ) I don't have the room for trees


----------



## doobered (Aug 23, 2013)

i agree with the yorkshireman.
you really should keep that light close so they dont stretch in the first place.
stem rot is no fun


----------



## WherMyUserNameGo? (Aug 24, 2013)

very interesting @ OP going to definitely try that


----------



## ImSoCuteAndDying5150 (Aug 26, 2013)

Dude wow I must be fucking high I never once in my life thought if using clear cups to see the roots to know when to transplant lol nice nice


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 30, 2013)

ImSoCuteAndDying5150 said:


> Dude wow I must be fucking high I never once in my life thought if using clear cups to see the roots to know when to transplant lol nice nice


technically you shouldn't use clear pot, when light hits the roots the roots die. You should ALWAYS use dark colored pots.


----------



## bubbiewubbie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info! had a prob with stretching at the start with my hydro and had someone refer me here! same concept with grow medium in ebb n boom!


----------



## stanevanston (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I always wanted to grow my own, took me more then 5 decades to try and I found this helpful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stanevanston (Sep 15, 2013)

ImSoCuteAndDying5150 said:


> Dude wow I must be fucking high I never once in my life thought if using clear cups to see the roots to know when to transplant lol nice nice


I wanted to use was laying about and I ended up with clear water gallon jugs. Finding them to be suitable for the same reason.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 16, 2013)

You can always take those stretchy seedlings and slowly start tying them down for LST. sorry if someone already mentioned this.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 16, 2013)

stanevanston said:


> I wanted to use was laying about and I ended up with clear water gallon jugs. Finding them to be suitable for the same reason.



you shouldnt use anything clear. when the light hits the roots the roots die..


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 16, 2013)

^^^fundamentals people. He just helped you a lot.


----------



## joti (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info on stretching. Does it apply if you're using hydroponics? How far away from the seedlings would I need to put my T5 6500K lights?


----------



## Indicakat (Oct 3, 2013)

Great information, thank you, I do have long stems, I found this very useful, thanks again!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 5, 2013)

Mostly blue spectrum close up as you can...problem solved.


----------



## Fouu (Oct 6, 2013)

Really nice information!!!
Iam a grower too,for nearly 4 years and i have beeing making this mistake all those years!!I was never digging deep the pants!!!Ty for info!!!


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 7, 2013)

When you say "RePlant" that means cutting the stretchy stem and planting it? Means cloning? Would that not produce the same stretchy weed plant that the mother was? Confused?


----------



## PsychoactiveTHC (Nov 18, 2013)

Recently replanted my long strechy stem which was also slightly broken and its doing really well!


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 19, 2013)

Replanted my stretchy/slighty broken stem and shes doing awesome 

Before:


Sevral days after:



So if your stem is broken but still attached try replanting you never know  Worked for me


----------



## Letstrip (Nov 19, 2013)

(Broken stem is not visible from the picture)


----------



## sla (Nov 19, 2013)

good info its happening to me right now and i don't know what to do its my first time growing i had no problem germinating at all it took a little over 14 hours and it started growing really fast but then just stopped this is the only one still alive out of 12 plants i have tried changing to a larger pot (5 and 3 gallons) and they just died after a week or so. This one has been like this for about 3 weeks now any suggestions ? btw is crippy if it helps at all thanks


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 19, 2013)

sla said:


> good info its happening to me right now and i don't know what to do its my first time growing i had no problem germinating at all it took a little over 14 hours and it started growing really fast but then just stopped this is the only one still alive out of 12 plants i have tried changing to a larger pot (5 and 3 gallons) and they just died after a week or so. This one has been like this for about 3 weeks now any suggestions ? btw is crippy if it helps at all thanks View attachment 2900652View attachment 2900686View attachment 2900689View attachment 2900690View attachment 2900652



bury it up to the cotyledon in a new pot.....water it once....move your light closer especially if its a cfl.


----------



## himm1980 (Nov 20, 2013)

Alright really stupid question here this is my very first grow. i am very interested in marijuana but what's the difference between this and cloning?


----------



## 1grower (Nov 24, 2013)

Also did you know. That when replanting if they are stretching.. or not.. you can slightly shave bottom of stem down to where old soil was(like cloneing)..up to where top of new soil will be..up near first node..alittle rooting compound..and it will grow roots on what used to be the bottom of the stem..much larger growth..and squatier..


----------



## Ravener (Nov 24, 2013)

himm1980 said:


> Alright really stupid question here this is my very first grow. i am very interested in marijuana but what's the difference between this and cloning?


Hi!
What they're talking about here is growing seedlings from seeds, once they pop they reach toward the light and if the light is too high, they develop a thin, spindly stem. He's taking the whole seedling and replanting it deeper so there is less stem above ground.

Cloning is taking a cutting off an already established plant, the cutting is literally a part of the branch with no roots at all. You take the cutting, apply your preferred techniques, then plant the rootless branch into your medium and it will grow a new set of roots from the cut area and become its own independent plant, a genetically exact clone of its mother.

Seeds let you gamble and see what characteristics you can get, clones are when you know what you've got and want more


----------



## TheGrinchMan (Nov 25, 2013)

If this works then that's great, but I've been taught that covering a trees stem or trunk with organic matter can cause root rot and other problems. How come the stems don't just go rotten?


----------



## qroox (Nov 29, 2013)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


I wish i have seen this ,this morning.I've repotted 1 and a half month old plants,in 7gal pots and watered aswell.How should i treat this ?


----------



## CaretakerDad (Nov 29, 2013)

TheGrinchMan said:


> If this works then that's great, but I've been taught that covering a trees stem or trunk with organic matter can cause root rot and other problems. How come the stems don't just go rotten?


Correct, but marijuana is not a hardwood (tree). Much like what happens during the cloning process, burying an elongate stem tends to result in new root growth on the newly buried portion. Hope this helps.


----------



## qroox (Nov 29, 2013)

CaretakerDad said:


> Correct, but marijuana is not a hardwood (tree). Much like what happens during the cloning process, burying an elongate stem tends to result in new root growth on the newly buried portion. Hope this helps.


Well said sir.May i have your experienced advise above please ?


----------



## B3ARDY (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey good thread....I've just learnt all about * Cotyledon leaves *and im 42 !......lol....thanks mate


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 4, 2013)

3 weeks after I replanted my long stem, roots are growing out of where the stem was put underground and its looking damn fine

Here it is:


----------



## BCJohn (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread so this may have been said already...
around here there are people that swear by this. When they plant their tomatoes outside, taking them out of the little starter pots and putting them in the final big pot or into the ground, they plant them deep and at a 45degree angle. 

Lay em on their side. 

What they say is that it will help a skinny/stretchy seedling and cause it to thicken and strengthen the main stem. It also encourages healthy branching which increases your yield. 

Ive vet never done it myself but I know a commercial greenhouse that does it and individual people that have does a side by side test and got good results.


----------



## domyst (Dec 9, 2013)

some good info there thanks


----------



## curecancer (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks bro. I am gonna replant one right now. Have a great day.


----------



## Discoballs (Dec 12, 2013)

Green Thumb 101!


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 12, 2013)

nice.... Good luck ya'll.


----------



## Aseptic (Dec 12, 2013)

The first thread I stumbled on during my journey. Picked up some great information, thanks for sharing


----------



## wallis91 (Jan 17, 2014)

i haven't read the whole forum, if you bury stretchy stems in soil and then watered will the stem rot ??


----------



## plane (Jan 29, 2014)

wallis91 said:


> i haven't read the whole forum, if you bury stretchy stems in soil and then watered will the stem rot ??


I had really stretchy stems, replanted into a bigger pot up to their first set of leaves and watered. Their fine, I read its important not to water too much though.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 2, 2014)

Great thread mate, this is the sorta stuff new and old growers need!
thanks


----------



## erevos (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the info! really intresting! Will try this one out !


----------



## Mastergardner (Feb 6, 2014)

I have used this method for some time and am almost always successful. Have you ever tried to just dip the plant in good water to remove the remainder of the growing medium from the roots? I always do this and have had no problems so far. This a great post bro. As someone else suggested if you cluld make a sticky out of it I am sure lots of folks would find it very useful. Keep it green.


----------



## stoneyjuggalo (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool, Thanks. Don't want stretchy plants.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, this thread might be old but it certainly isn't dead


----------



## cassinfo (Feb 23, 2014)

Stretchy plants are due to owners with stretchy dicks.


----------



## BeachSide321FL (Feb 27, 2014)

I wish I would have seen this sooner, but I basically saw one of my plants trying to grow roots from the stem. This was after vegging for about 30 days or so. I added a layer as far as I could go up to the rim of the bucket pretty much. Hopefully those new roots kept growing. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bubbler420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow was having this problem and was gonna post on here about it. Found this instead great read this is cmon from a first time grower. 
Thanks man


----------



## TryN (Mar 1, 2014)

Great thread, good info!


----------



## Spanky84 (Mar 3, 2014)

What would happen if I burried a node or two?


----------



## Hemp Hugger (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey goten I can't see any of your pics why????


----------



## Zeplike (Apr 8, 2014)

it is great to have this as a sticky


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello. Just thought I would let everyone know I have a little side by side grow going. No rules or anything, all in fun, wish I could give out prizes to the winner, but its against forum rules. Anyways I would like if everyone could join. I also added a side bonus. Lets see who can get those 3 ounce monster cola's or more  3 ounce contest thread -> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10396937/ 

side by side thread --> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10392841/


----------



## pecks (Apr 13, 2014)

I like them to strech a bit then when u repot to bigger container.the roots are a bit further in and dont dry so quick.but that is a good tip.only thing .is it good to damage roots while there so young.


----------



## LokoTrashman (Apr 27, 2014)

So I just followed your tutorial to replant my girls in individual pots (they were all 3 in one pot and people advised I should transplant them plus they had stretchy stems , I hope they dont get to stressed and grow nicely.
Heres my post https://www.rollitup.org/t/transplanted-girls.826148/


----------



## inkangel420 (May 2, 2014)

good info and thread


----------



## TheCagedBird (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, Goten. I filled the cups but couldn't get them quite deep enough w/out removing the seedling/wanna-be-root-ball. I wouldn't have disturbed them further but waited 2 days and put them together when I saw no improvement. 

I expected them to die...I planned to dissect them after it played out. I kept them on point expecting them to hang out, decrepit or failing to thrive.

The tap root had damped off. The deepest part of the corkscrew (about an inch and a half of it) broke (more like fell off into the substrate that I inspected after I eased them in) when I put them together. On BOTH.

Not getting on a rant about repotting...but I'm glad I did or the accidental pruning of the pinched and almost-rotten tap-root would never have happened. I can't believe they survived my murderous nurturing!

There is a plastic divider in the pot between them. 



 


You're a life saver!!! (I mean that)


----------



## JointOperation (May 6, 2014)

great thread.. i do this.. but before i do it. the day im transplanting and burying the stems.. i pull off a few fans.. and plant so the area were the fan leaves were so they shoot out roots from there eventually.


----------



## fir3dragon (May 7, 2014)

I don't advise removing fan leaves before doing this. The plants are already in shock from transplanting and don't need the extra stress removing fan leaves does.


----------



## SouthernIllinois (May 9, 2014)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


I agree, but would like to add one thing. This needs to be done before the outside "skin" of the stem begins to harden up. If you wait too long, then the stem will rot when put in soil above the original soil line.


----------



## Husseinps (May 15, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> I agree, but would like to add one thing. This needs to be done before the outside "skin" of the stem begins to harden up. If you wait too long, then the stem will rot when put in soil above the original soil line.


Excellent tip


----------



## SouthernIllinois (May 18, 2014)

Husseinps said:


> Excellent tip


Ok. I just decided to harvest. She's been in flower for about 33 days and about 60% red hairs and to tell the truth I'm really nervous. This is my first successful (sort of) grow. I planted a seed just for the heck of it back in January. Sprouted the first week of February and only had regular room light and sun from a window for the entire vegetative stage. I really didn't expect it to A. Even grow, B. Actually turn out to be female, and C. Actually develop buds with my inept growing strategy. But after it got over 2 ft. tall, mostly stretchy stem to be honest, I got on this site, and read all of the tutorials and got out my hammer and saw and built me a 2X2X3 ft. box and put her in back in mid-April and just hoped for the best. As a complete surprise to me, she made it! There are about 10 colas ranging in size from about a dime all the way up to perhaps a silver dollar, the longest one being about 3" long and the shortest an inch. If I get a quarter ounce, I'll be amazed, but feel pretty good at having gotten this far, and attribute most of the success to the hardiness of the plant itself and not to any skill of mine. I used 3 120w (equivalent) CFL's and had foil on the inside and black plastic garbage bags on the outside, so I really went minimal because I just didn't have the money to spend. I have read up on the drying and curing so I hope I'm ready for this step, and will soon find out. So, wish me luck everybody. I'll check back in and let you know how it went. Oh and I also just planted two more seeds and they have sprouted. They're stretchy too, and I'm going to replant them as soon as I harvest the other one. They will get better treatment than the first, but I'm still stuck with my lights and box, but I think it'll work. We'll see. I would certainly welcome any comments and advice. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Husseinps (May 18, 2014)

SouthernIllinois said:


> Ok. I just decided to harvest. She's been in flower for about 33 days and about 60% red hairs and to tell the truth I'm really nervous. This is my first successful (sort of) grow. I planted a seed just for the heck of it back in January. Sprouted the first week of February and only had regular room light and sun from a window for the entire vegetative stage. I really didn't expect it to A. Even grow, B. Actually turn out to be female, and C. Actually develop buds with my inept growing strategy. But after it got over 2 ft. tall, mostly stretchy stem to be honest, I got on this site, and read all of the tutorials and got out my hammer and saw and built me a 2X2X3 ft. box and put her in back in mid-April and just hoped for the best. As a complete surprise to me, she made it! There are about 10 colas ranging in size from about a dime all the way up to perhaps a silver dollar, the longest one being about 3" long and the shortest an inch. If I get a quarter ounce, I'll be amazed, but feel pretty good at having gotten this far, and attribute most of the success to the hardiness of the plant itself and not to any skill of mine. I used 3 120w (equivalent) CFL's and had foil on the inside and black plastic garbage bags on the outside, so I really went minimal because I just didn't have the money to spend. I have read up on the drying and curing so I hope I'm ready for this step, and will soon find out. So, wish me luck everybody. I'll check back in and let you know how it went. Oh and I also just planted two more seeds and they have sprouted. They're stretchy too, and I'm going to replant them as soon as I harvest the other one. They will get better treatment than the first, but I'm still stuck with my lights and box, but I think it'll work. We'll see. I would certainly welcome any comments and advice. Thanks for listening.


First congrats. For ur next grow u should use more lights. A quarter is a small quantity bro but with great emotional value i might guess


----------



## Husseinps (May 18, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> great thread.. i do this.. but before i do it. the day im transplanting and burying the stems.. i pull off a few fans.. and plant so the area were the fan leaves were so they shoot out roots from there eventually.


U are actually risking having rot/desease at the cut location rather than roots. Think of soil worms so happy to find an open door into the plant.
If u want to remove fans, do that a week ahead of transplant and cover the cut. After doing that, u can add more soil.


----------



## JointOperation (May 19, 2014)

been doing this for 8 years. with no problems.. i only do this with stretchy plants.. never had a problem.. i take some clonex. or olivias.. and rub it on the stem thats going under the soil.. and no issues.. plus.. soil worms in my INDOOR SOIL? lol nope.. as long as u dont keep the soil to wet u wont have an issues..

and transplant shock.. is a myth unless u fuck up the roots.. ive never seen a plant stunt from being put into a new container.. especially if ur careful.. this shock everyone talks about is usually from transplanting to early and ripping roots away on accident.. but ya i havent seen any kind of shock from transplanting..


----------



## Husseinps (May 19, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> been doing this for 8 years. with no problems.. i only do this with stretchy plants.. never had a problem.. i take some clonex. or olivias.. and rub it on the stem thats going under the soil.. and no issues.. plus.. soil worms in my INDOOR SOIL? lol nope.. as long as u dont keep the soil to wet u wont have an issues..
> 
> and transplant shock.. is a myth unless u fuck up the roots.. ive never seen a plant stunt from being put into a new container.. especially if ur careful.. this shock everyone talks about is usually from transplanting to early and ripping roots away on accident.. but ya i havent seen any kind of shock from transplanting..


I agree on the transplanting part. And yes if ur growing indoors u are much less subject to worms attack. I only grow outdoor since i find it ridiculous to feed plants artificial lights with all that sun around.
Keep doing what works for you. Goodluck


----------



## Grow&Grow (May 20, 2014)

Just started reading the thread but why not just bend the bitch over when she starts stretching, tie her down, wait a couple of day's until she begins to grow a little and then just cover up the part that stretched. Same thing with little trama to young roots trying to get established. Been doing this for years and it's easy and painless compared to what your doing.







Once this grew a little I simply covered it up, easy peasy, no sweat!


----------



## Husseinps (May 20, 2014)

Grow&Grow said:


> Just started reading the thread but why not just bend the bitch over when she starts stretching, tie her down, wait a couple of day's until she begins to grow a little and then just cover up the part that stretched. Same thing with little trama to young roots trying to get established. Been doing this for years and it's easy and painless compared to what your doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's basically the same concept of adding soil, but i like ur creativity. I do this for grapes too


----------



## askapro (May 27, 2014)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


 there's acually no need to dig the up u can just pack soil around the stem while its still in the ground, its acually good practice as it promotes more root, so its good make the stretch on purpose my plants are nice and strong due to this practice.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jun 3, 2014)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


Thats an awesome idea, clear cups !!!!

Props dude


----------



## CaretakerDad (Jun 3, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Thats an awesome idea, clear cups !!!!
> 
> Props dude


That is a TERRIBLE idea, clear cups will allow light to reach the developing roots which need to be in darkness. A good general rule for transplanting from solo cups is to do so when the second set of true leaves are developed. This allows the roots system to develop strongly but not become root bound. I also agree with a previous poster that transplant shock is a result of poor transplanting practices or timing nothing more.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jun 3, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> That is a TERRIBLE idea, clear cups will allow light to reach the developing roots which need to be in darkness. A good general rule for transplanting from solo cups is to do so when the second set of true leaves are developed. This allows the roots system to develop strongly but not become root bound. I also agree with a previous poster that transplant shock is a result of poor transplanting practices or timing nothing more.



*hangs head in shame* I should have thought of that


----------



## Rasta-Queen (Jun 6, 2014)

I gotta try this next grow. Always wanted to try and clone a plant!!


----------



## Grow&Grow (Jun 7, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> *hangs head in shame* I should have thought of that


No need to hang your head in shame, actually it's not such a bad idea after all because all you need to do is cut the bottom out of a regular party cup so the clear cup can drain and sit the clear one inside the regular party cup, putting the roots in darkness like they like to be. That way you can pull it out to check the roots from time to time. 

Thanks for the idea, doing this next time I start my plants in a party cup.


----------



## treduece (Jun 7, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

When I first started my first grow still on it mine where started indoors where stringy I read before coming a member here to replant up to leaves I did just that . My husband back in his day of growing he was a youngster was like you can't do that he thinks he knows so much hasn't grown in over 20 sumton years . Well guess what this forum was right yup mine are doing great. Thanks rolliitup.org


----------



## magellan_70 (Jul 26, 2014)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> 
> "You do not want your soil wet when you do this
> ...


----------



## gardengardian7 (Jul 31, 2014)

I had to drop by with the polish and let you know that i did just what you said. My NuNu was stretched like shes was trying to touch a star in heaven and she felt out the pot yesterday...smh..lol I was kind of mean to it giving Bella all the attention and its like Bella told me to humble my self. But this is NuNu at 8 days old today.


----------



## gardengardian7 (Jul 31, 2014)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


That me too...lol I like to see the roots too.


----------



## Prince4118 (Aug 3, 2014)

Can I put a slight bend in the stem while doing this cause if I replant into my pots and burry the stem to the seed leaves it will pretty much be sitting on the bottom of the new pot


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Prince4118 said:


> Can I put a slight bend in the stem while doing this cause if I replant into my pots and burry the stem to the seed leaves it will pretty much be sitting on the bottom of the new pot


Show us a pic for better knowledge delivery...


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Prince4118 said:


> Can I put a slight bend in the stem while doing this cause if I replant into my pots and burry the stem to the seed leaves it will pretty much be sitting on the bottom of the new pot[=QUOTE


what i had to do is get a pot that was a little bigger to create more depth then i added soil. But she still needs bigger pot so my goal is to get more soil and bigger pots. Its best to get a nice size according to your expenses so that transplantion dont exceed what level of stress a plant could endure. In other words we dont want to transplant more than when should have to. And trying our best to prevent stretch tribulations and transplanting and taking care of stretch problems only once or twice if needed.


----------



## Prince4118 (Aug 3, 2014)

gardengardian7 said:


> Show us a pic for better knowledge delivery...


It's just a normal seedling with a streached stem I was just wondering if I could gently bend the stem into like a sideways S so the root ball isn't sitting on the bottom of the new pot it's getting transferred into


----------



## Prince4118 (Aug 3, 2014)

If I was to transplant in normally without burying any of the stem it would have a good 5-6 I chest of room to grow in below it


----------



## gardengardian7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Prince4118 said:


> It's just a normal seedling with a streached stem I was just wondering if I could gently bend the stem into like a sideways S so the root ball isn't sitting on the bottom of the new pot it's getting transferred into





oilmaker68 said:


> *hangs head in shame* I should have thought of that


I second that emotion. Makes so much since i have to agree.


Prince4118 said:


> It's just a normal seedling with a streached stem I was just wondering if I could gently bend the stem into like a sideways S so the root ball isn't sitting on the bottom of the new pot it's getting transferred into


That seems like it may cause poor development. Hopefully we can get more opinion. Dont stress though..


----------



## aishah05 (Aug 4, 2014)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


----------



## aishah05 (Aug 4, 2014)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


nice thread


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 5, 2014)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


I can see how gentle you are being but this seems like you would shock them. Do they seem to consistently respond well once replanted? Are they stunted for a while?


----------



## BiiLZebub (Nov 7, 2014)

Awesome advice! i am having this exact problem right now so this thread really came in handy!


----------



## kupihea (Nov 14, 2014)

Great thoughts. Mahalo.


----------



## tstick (Nov 21, 2014)

Excuse me, but clear cups work GREAT! All you have to do is to cut up an old sock into bands and then slip one over the bottom of the cup to coincide with the soil level. When the roots start to grow, you slide up the sock to see them -no guessing. The sock-band keeps light away from the roots otherwise…besides…you're not going to be leaving them in the clear cups long enough to cause any root loss. I know this because I've done it several times.

AND….As far as the OP's idea of taking them out and replanting them…here is a MUCh easier way to achieve the same thing:

You fill the cup only about 1/3 the way up with soil.
You plant your germinated seed as normal.
When the seedling comes up and stretches, you simply add some soil.
That's it.



There's no chance of shocking the plant. No chance of damaging delicate root hairs…You end up with a seedling that has its cotyledons just above the soil level.


----------



## kogislife420 (Dec 4, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread DESERVES a BUMP.
> 
> and some +rep. [/QU rep


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Dec 4, 2014)

tstick said:


> Excuse me, but clear cups work GREAT! All you have to do is to cut up an old sock into bands and then slip one over the bottom of the cup to coincide with the soil level. When the roots start to grow, you slide up the sock to see them -no guessing. The sock-band keeps light away from the roots otherwise…besides…you're not going to be leaving them in the clear cups long enough to cause any root loss. I know this because I've done it several times.
> 
> AND….As far as the OP's idea of taking them out and replanting them…here is a MUCh easier way to achieve the same thing:
> 
> ...


Just place the clear cup containing the plant inside a colored cup. Much easier. You really do not need to do either. Its true roots are not fond of light, but to say you would be causing damage, Not. You are correct that they will not be in a clear cup long enough to cause any issues.


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Dec 6, 2014)

Where do they sell scrog equipment


----------



## srichard722 (Jan 4, 2015)

goten said:


> It depends how bad the stretch is ,
> 
> their was one plant i had a few years ago i let get way to stretchy , so when i re planted it i buried the codetlyn leaves also
> 
> but if it not that bad the just right up to them like in the pic in the first post





Jenny 209916 said:


> Where do they sell scrog equipment


all you need is string or some type of wire mesh or netting and some wood/or pvc tubing to build a frame....im going to set up scrog in my closet so all i need is some string going to screw the string into my walls closset is only 4x2


----------



## srichard722 (Jan 4, 2015)

ok when it comes to stretchy plants mine are already buried up to the codetlyn leaves but the half inch of stem below them leaves are really thin about half the thikness of the stem abouve the leaves can i bury the codetlyn leaves? i have 3 nodes on my plants at 20 days old


----------



## Millenium373 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey all, can someone please tell me if my stems are normal or too stretched for their age? They are roughly 4-6 days old. We only put them under the light this morning after returning from my partners parents after a couple of days to find them like this. Any constructive criticism is welcomed for this newbie


----------



## elektrician (Jan 15, 2015)

hey all, i have a questions about burying the stems, 
if a stem got too long for its future pots height, do i rather bury as much as i can or have the plant spiral up under the soil, so all of the stretch is buried?


----------



## bladebeam (Feb 4, 2015)

If I put some clonex on the stem before burying it, near to the cotyledon would there be any benefit? "maybe faster more vigorous root growth" also can you get nutrient burn or overdose using clonex?.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Reminds me of the old window sill plant i had. Only if i had this info then. Good stuff dude.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 8, 2015)

I was worried about stem rot. Is that an issue with this


----------



## mrmeadows (Feb 15, 2015)

my plants are looking like so...... And theyre outdoor not sure if it makes a difference, shall i replant as well? seems like they could use a lil extra support. FFOF soil btw. thanks for the post btw


----------



## QueenAnne'sRevenge (Feb 18, 2015)

I have one stretchy now. Its my first grow and I have them in Rockwool. Same principal for the replant? TIA


----------



## Merlot (Apr 14, 2015)

Good thread, thanks!

I thought my seedlings were growing like champs, then I realized just how badly stretched they were after reading a few threads on here. They're all growing an inch a day and the first set of proper leaves hasn't even fully formed yet. I put them outside for the first time today and 4 were blown over in mild winds  I propped them up, no visible damage to the stems.

Going to replant tomorrow before they get too big for current pots.

Lesson learned!

I'd rep this if I could, but I'm just a n00b


----------



## Merlot (Apr 15, 2015)

So....if anyone still reads this..

I replanted all 9 of current grow. Some of the seedlings were 4 inch tall with 4 inch root system! As far as I know they seem fine from the replant. They didn't grow much at all since the replant this morning....will check on them again tomorrow and see whats what.


----------



## Shastafarian (Apr 24, 2015)

mrmeadows said:


> my plants are looking like so...... And theyre outdoor not sure if it makes a difference, shall i replant as well? seems like they could use a lil extra support. FFOF soil btw. thanks for the post btw


Yours look strong and "Perfect you can see that is just the right amount of stretch to stem strength IMO. This post is mainly for the indoor gardner who's using artificial light and usually not enough of that light. I put my seeds under the 600w hps VS my T5s and they get way stronger and more strength with no silly stretch. Although when I did have this problem I did the exact same thing as he says and replanted deeper into new cups and It works great to fix that problem.


----------



## xxxxHAZMATxxxx (Apr 27, 2015)

Worked like a charm thanks for the infor


----------



## Silky T (May 2, 2015)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Glad you made it a thread so that IF I get to this point, this thread will be easy to find. Thanks! I'm just now in germination so I have a little ways to go yet.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jun 4, 2015)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


cheers goten here from PH island....u r a real sayan farmer im gonna try that its like cloning ryt. jah mannn


----------



## bombmomdotcom (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm a newbie grower I have a few seeds from bags and figure what do I have to lose? I have about ten seeds from all different bags/strains. I have one plant that is growing nice but I did notice it's leggy so thanx for the tip! I will be replanting tomorrow. They like acidic soil, right? I have been using a little miracle grow acid formula.. I use it for veggie gardening so I think it should be safe. Also, the other two seeds I planted are a lot smaller than the bigger one. I planted three seeds on the same day. Then I planted a few here and there. I planted the last one Sunday. I have six more but I'm gonna g I've them away. I live in Michigan. Do you think I will have enough time to grow before harvest? Also, I just realized that my tree was blocking the plant's Sun, so I just moved it. I'm just hoping for a decent yield. Any other advice would be so welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 15, 2015)

Aye, thought I would help some peeps out that have questions about how to deal with a super stretched out seedling. Lol, I have made many a mistake but I learned this trick and hope it will help


----------



## kushholic (Aug 18, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Why did you add nutes to a seedling?! You were specifically told above not to, so why the need to do it?
> 
> Seems more and more people on this site seem to THINK the more nutes you give a plant the better it will turn out...


Let him find out the hard way.......I learned my lesson lol. When it comes to nutes less is always better wait until u see at least three true leave sets. Start of at a quarter of strength of dose according to your cycle . Gradually work your way up to half strength then only up if u see a deficiency and feed according to a fix for the deficiency. Over wise you will cause plenty of lockouts and pH issues and your plant will not hit it's pinnacle and you will be stuck with shitty yield and shitty smoke regardless of your genetics it's the grower that makes the plant not the plant. If you have someone with experience trying to help u listen to them they been down the same road and made the same mistakes,if u listen to people who know the drill already you will save a lot of time money and plants.


----------



## kushholic (Aug 18, 2015)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


Light plus roots is a big no no keep them covered and dark red beer cup would be way more appropriate


----------



## kushholic (Aug 18, 2015)

bombmomdotcom said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm a newbie grower I have a few seeds from bags and figure what do I have to lose? I have about ten seeds from all different bags/strains. I have one plant that is growing nice but I did notice it's leggy so thanx for the tip! I will be replanting tomorrow. They like acidic soil, right? I have been using a little miracle grow acid formula.. I use it for veggie gardening so I think it should be safe. Also, the other two seeds I planted are a lot smaller than the bigger one. I planted three seeds on the same day. Then I planted a few here and there. I planted the last one Sunday. I have six more but I'm gonna g I've them away. I live in Michigan. Do you think I will have enough time to grow before harvest? Also, I just realized that my tree was blocking the plant's Sun, so I just moved it. I'm just hoping for a decent yield. Any other advice would be so welcomed. Thanks.


I would ditch the m.g. it can work in a pinch but is missing many micro nutrients . Jacks line of nutes is very cheap and gives you very nice. Buds.i like Jacks classic Jacks bloom and Jacks citrus. Thierry is a trick to the three if you would like to know more feel free to message me. I am not a spamer just a guy who likes good bud without dropping loads of cash


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 18, 2015)

Biobizz blows the comp out the water with specially designed organics all the way through.  this is only wk 4 -12/12


----------



## kushholic (Aug 18, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Biobizz blows the comp out the water with specially designed organics all the way through.View attachment 3481675 View attachment 3481676 end of wk 4 -12/12


I prefer buds on steroids vs orgainics lol just my thing I like potency vs taste


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 18, 2015)

kushholic said:


> I prefer buds on steroids vs orgainics lol just my thing I like potency vs taste


You got any pics of this potency you speak of from the steroids?


----------



## kushholic (Aug 18, 2015)

Potency is not seen it is felt ever had a nice frosty bud that was good but didn't quite ring your bells. Some of the strongest strains I had looked pretty normal to the eye. I'm not knocking organics different strokes different folks.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 18, 2015)

Heres a couple of my meds all Biobizz this is a bad pheno of Grizzly P.K I tossed out.
Hashbar og    with some organic sugar added throughout the entire time. I just add very little sugar during veg then a bit more during bud.


----------



## Shastafarian (Aug 18, 2015)

I think I know what your saying though with alot of crystals and it still didn't get you high because the THC composition/profile making it up was different on different phenotypes. Kinda like That Grizzly Purp K I had looks fairly crystaly and chunky but it doesn't get people medicated like it should or as I wanted   .   .


----------



## Cebucannabis (Aug 24, 2015)

nice one


----------



## david hanover (Aug 29, 2015)

Appreciate the OP.
First time grower, and I had 7 shoots over 4" tall with nothing but the first four leaves.
I had them started in fiber starter cups, so I just dropped them in quart-sized containers and added more potting soil.
We shall see...


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi five @goten 

Had I have not seen this in the early seedling stage of my grow, I probably wouldn't have made it much further without them snapping.
Before DuringCurrent statusJust thought I'd jump in with my progress and say, cheers for the info


----------



## aceyboiiiii (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all just showing my incredible bulk seeds if 3weeks old very happy sorry for hps


----------



## GrowLightBoss (Oct 10, 2015)

david hanover said:


> Appreciate the OP.
> First time grower, and I had 7 shoots over 4" tall with nothing but the first four leaves.
> I had them started in fiber starter cups, so I just dropped them in quart-sized containers and added more potting soil.
> We shall see...View attachment 3488977


They're stretching for more light, what are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2015)

If a seedling is tall but its very strong why would this length be a problem, even if they got to 3-4 inch at this early stage?


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If a seedling is tall but its very strong why would this length be a problem, even if they got to 3-4 inch at this early stage?


every plant reaches towards light inorder to grow cannabis is a plant that really enjoys lighting, much like full sun plants.
if it continues to stretch without anyone taking measures to fix the problem eventually it will become so tall and lanky it will not be able to support itself

therefore you need to transplant put the plant in snug and lower your lighting or in the case of cfl growing attain proper cfls or more lights


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Nov 29, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but some people have asked how to apply this principle to rockwool. It can actually be very easily done.

What you do is take a rockwool cube the same width as the one your plants are growing in, and cut off a 1 or 2 inch section of it. Then make a vertical slice about halfway through this square piece of rockwool, from one edge to about the center. Pull the cube apart slightly to spread this cut, and then place the rockwool square on top of the cube with the stem sticking out of the middle of the square. Use toothpicks to anchor the square to the top of the cube, water the new top, and you're good to go.


----------



## raymont (Dec 26, 2015)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


Agreed....simplerer with same effect


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 2, 2016)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Good thread. I've seen so many people try to start seedlings in a window in the middle of December and complain that they're falling over. Then I notice they're three and a half inches tall.


----------



## snickle-fritz (Jan 9, 2016)

Great info... Didn't have any stretch issues but will keep this in mind. Now I haven't read all the replies because there are over 400 I do not have time. So if someone has already mentioned this please forgive me. More of a question than a suggestion but does anyone think adding a little rooting powder to the newly buried portion on the stem would assist this process?


----------



## raymont (Jan 9, 2016)

Not really. Rooting powders are made to assist in *starting* the rooting process. Once it starts you need to be sure to give you plant what it needs. Dont try to "super charge" it. This only leads to trouble. Once a plant roots, just be simple. Just keep it moist and not soaked. Let it do its thing


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, I would not do it. First, in my experience it's never once been necessary, and I've done this more times than I can count over the last 30-odd years. Second, as Raymont points out, it's more likely to make things harder for your plant than easier - by the time it's reached a point where you're doing this, it already has a well-developed root system. If you add rooting powder to the soil above the root system, the rooting hormone will be carried down through the growing medium to the root system, which can shock the young plant or seriously damage the existing roots. Rooting compounds are some extremely potent shit.

This is another one of those cases where the less you do for your plant, the more you're doing for it. As Raymont says, it's critical to keep the soil around the buried stem _moist_, but not _soaked_. Just water your plant normally, and in a couple of weeks you'll have good roots coming out of the old stem.


----------



## raymont (Jan 9, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> the rooting hormone will be carried down through the growing medium to the root system, which can shock the young plant or seriously damage the existing roots.


Another thing to be aware of. Good call.


----------



## snickle-fritz (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok ...just overkill then.. And not that I thought it nessessary but hey, anything that can shorten a crop cycle is worth a shot as long as your not surrendering quality in the process. Thanks for dropping some knowledge


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 10, 2016)

Good thread man Thankyou,
Have done this myself in past, first or second grow cannot remember now but I was so scared to burn my little girls that I kept the light (250w hps) about 4/5 foot above the plant, this distance and the colour
spectrum meant I had seedling stretching about 4inches and only being on ther second node (barley) 
Thanks again man and how do I give rep on here?
Happy Farmin


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Jan 10, 2016)

Just hit the "like" button at the bottom right of the post you're repping!


----------



## Greedy-Green (Jan 10, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> Just hit the "like" button at the bottom right of the post you're repping!


Is that only on PC as on my phone it only says report or reply? 
Thankyou for your help


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 15, 2016)

I usually rebury even if the plants don't seem particularly stretched. I'm kind of OCD about it. I guess I don't like tall plants.


----------



## captainorganic79 (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't know if a drinking straw has been mentioned cut it an inch longer than the plant slice it up side with scissors than carefully open it and wrap it around and shove it into the ground. I do this if there is no room left to rebury.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 14, 2016)

gree said:


> Ok replanted them in the same pot. Just mixed some more perlite and teeeeny bit of organic dynamite 8-5-5


Lucky you didn't burn them up with the 8-5-5. They're like babies you wouldn't feed a newborn steak would you. Seedlings ain't ready for all that yet.


----------



## GreenThumby (Mar 24, 2016)

Might have to try this lil trick out. much thnx


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 24, 2016)

GreenThumby said:


> Might have to try this lil trick out. much thnx


It works! I've done it several times and once this year. I started a plant with CFL's , several plants actually, and one was shorter then the rest so the lights was farther above it than it was all the rest. The shorty stretched trying to get the needed light and it looked plumb awkward, like a teenage boy. No longer a kid but not yet a man. When I transplanted it in FFHF I buried the long stalk all the way up to the first set of leaves, not the little round ones that first open when germinated but the first two "real leaves." Then took it out from under the lights and away from the taller plants and put it under its own lights by itself so it wouldn't continue to streeeeeeetch. The stalk that was buried, after some growing, produces roots and by fixing the lights no moe stretching occurred, problem fixed.


----------



## Budding-potential (Mar 25, 2016)

Ok first time grower here. I germinated,fed,loved,grew my first 2 plants recently to get a full understanding of flushing before harvest and not flushing. Also cloned from my best lady to see when the best time to take clones was either during veg or 2 weeks into flower. Well I'm currently curing the harvest from the unflushed plants,now on the 4th day. Will update on this later. As for the best time to clone, definitely during 2nd week of flower, I used absolutely zero rooting hormone due to the fact that a flowering plant is full of raging hormones lol, both clones took and are growing fast. I also took 5 cuttings during vegg which only 1 survived while using rooting compound. For the flowering clones all I used was the clone feeding the nutrient bottle suggested. So from now on my cloning is going to be done during flower which I highly suggest to all. Also the flowred clones are producing shoots like crazy (monster cropping). As for the taste test for flushed with proper cure I will definitely be posting updates,but as we all know it takes time.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 25, 2016)

Budding-potential said:


> Ok first time grower here. I germinated,fed,loved,grew my first 2 plants recently to get a full understanding of flushing before harvest and not flushing. Also cloned from my best lady to see when the best time to take clones was either during veg or 2 weeks into flower. Well I'm currently curing the harvest from the unflushed plants,now on the 4th day. Will update on this later. As for the best time to clone, definitely during 2nd week of flower, I used absolutely zero rooting hormone due to the fact that a flowering plant is full of raging hormones lol, both clones took and are growing fast. I also took 5 cuttings during vegg which only 1 survived while using rooting compound. For the flowering clones all I used was the clone feeding the nutrient bottle suggested. So from now on my cloning is going to be done during flower which I highly suggest to all. Also the flowred clones are producing shoots like crazy (monster cropping). As for the taste test for flushed with proper cure I will definitely be posting updates,but as we all know it takes time.





Budding-potential said:


> Ok first time grower here. I germinated,fed,loved,grew my first 2 plants recently to get a full understanding of flushing before harvest and not flushing. Also cloned from my best lady to see when the best time to take clones was either during veg or 2 weeks into flower. Well I'm currently curing the harvest from the unflushed plants,now on the 4th day. Will update on this later. As for the best time to clone, definitely during 2nd week of flower, I used absolutely zero rooting hormone due to the fact that a flowering plant is full of raging hormones lol, both clones took and are growing fast. I also took 5 cuttings during vegg which only 1 survived while using rooting compound. For the flowering clones all I used was the clone feeding the nutrient bottle suggested. So from now on my cloning is going to be done during flower which I highly suggest to all. Also the flowred clones are producing shoots like crazy (monster cropping). As for the taste test for flushed with proper cure I will definitely be posting updates,but as we all know it takes time.


I'm a outdoor gorilla grower and really ain't up on the scientific approach to growing. I'm a country boy and have always grown my own food so it's kinda simple to me. Germinate seeds, put in dirt, supply food and sunshine and when the last of September rolls around harvest, dry and smoke. Now I know people have made a science out of it when it boils down to soil mixtures the best nutes the best lights and the best way to cure. So my simple approach to growing leaves me with this question. When you clone from a plant that's in flowering since it's already in flower mode does the clone automatically try to flower once it's established a root system? I know you can manipulate the lights and bring it back to vegetative state but is that something you have to do or does the flowering clone go right into vegetative state? Hope you can make sense out of my question. Good luck and good growing!!!


----------



## Budding-potential (Mar 25, 2016)

BUSTALUNG said:


> I'm a outdoor gorilla grower and really ain't up on the scientific approach to growing. I'm a country boy and have always grown my own food so it's kinda simple to me. Germinate seeds, put in dirt, supply food and sunshine and when the last of September rolls around harvest, dry and smoke. Now I know people have made a science out of it when it boils down to soil mixtures the best nutes the best lights and the best way to cure. So my simple approach to growing leaves me with this question. When you clone from a plant that's in flowering since it's already in flower mode does the clone automatically try to flower once it's established a root system? I know you can manipulate the lights and bring it back to vegetative state but is that something you have to do or does the flowering clone go right into vegetative state? Hope you can make sense out of my question. Good luck and good growing!!!


Well I do not have any experience


BUSTALUNG said:


> I'm a outdoor gorilla grower and really ain't up on the scientific approach to growing. I'm a country boy and have always grown my own food so it's kinda simple to me. Germinate seeds, put in dirt, supply food and sunshine and when the last of September rolls around harvest, dry and smoke. Now I know people have made a science out of it when it boils down to soil mixtures the best nutes the best lights and the best way to cure. So my simple approach to growing leaves me with this question. When you clone from a plant that's in flowering since it's already in flower mode does the clone automatically try to flower once it's established a root system? I know you can manipulate the lights and bring it back to vegetative state but is that something you have to do or does the flowering clone go right into vegetative state? Hope you can make sense out of my question. Good luck and good growing!!!


Well I have noticed that the plant did continue to produce trichomes days after I had planted them. So I am sure they will continue on the flowering process. But due to the lack of a solid root foundation I wouldn't want to continue flowering at that point. As a farmer you know "better root more fruit " but I'm sure everybody in the community would love to see someone try something new and inform the rest of us with the final results.


----------



## Budding-potential (Mar 25, 2016)

Budding-potential said:


> Well I do not have any experience
> 
> Well I have noticed that the plant did continue to produce trichomes days after I had planted them. So I am sure they will continue on the flowering process. But due to the lack of a solid root foundation I wouldn't want to continue flowering at that point. As a farmer you know "better root more fruit " but I'm sure everybody in the community would love to see someone try something new and inform the rest of us with the final results.





BUSTALUNG said:


> I'm a outdoor gorilla grower and really ain't up on the scientific approach to growing. I'm a country boy and have always grown my own food so it's kinda simple to me. Germinate seeds, put in dirt, supply food and sunshine and when the last of September rolls around harvest, dry and smoke. Now I know people have made a science out of it when it boils down to soil mixtures the best nutes the best lights and the best way to cure. So my simple approach to growing leaves me with this question. When you clone from a plant that's in flowering since it's already in flower mode does the clone automatically try to flower once it's established a root system? I know you can manipulate the lights and bring it back to vegetative state but is that something you have to do or does the flowering clone go right into vegetative state? Hope you can make sense out of my question. Good luck and good growing!!!


An you have to restart the clone under the same vegg lighting schedule either 24/0 20/4 18/6 to send it back into vegg.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 25, 2016)

Budding-potential said:


> Well I do not have any experience
> 
> Well I have noticed that the plant did continue to produce trichomes days after I had planted them. So I am sure they will continue on the flowering process. But due to the lack of a solid root foundation I wouldn't want to continue flowering at that point. As a farmer you know "better root more fruit " but I'm sure everybody in the community would love to see someone try something new and inform the rest of us with the final results.[/QUOTE
> I absolutely agree 100% with what you're saying. Don't take me wrong I'm not criticizing what you're doing I was simply curious to know if after cloning from a flowering plant if, after producing a root system, the clone continued in flowering mode or went into vegetative mode.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 25, 2016)

Budding-potential said:


> An you have to restart the clone under the same vegg lighting schedule either 24/0 20/4 18/6 to send it back into vegg.


Cool experiment, good information you're passing along. Thanks pal, good luck, good growing


----------



## rocko369 (Mar 31, 2016)

BUSTALUNG said:


> I'm a outdoor gorilla grower and really ain't up on the scientific approach to growing. I'm a country boy and have always grown my own food so it's kinda simple to me. Germinate seeds, put in dirt, supply food and sunshine and when the last of September rolls around harvest, dry and smoke. Now I know people have made a science out of it when it boils down to soil mixtures the best nutes the best lights and the best way to cure. So my simple approach to growing leaves me with this question. When you clone from a plant that's in flowering since it's already in flower mode does the clone automatically try to flower once it's established a root system? I know you can manipulate the lights and bring it back to vegetative state but is that something you have to do or does the flowering clone go right into vegetative state? Hope you can make sense out of my question. Good luck and good growing!!!


Put it back on 18/6 or 24/0 and it will start to reveg. in about a week or two. It will not start to flower until u put it back on 12/12.

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 31, 2016)

rocko369 said:


> Put it back on 18/6 or 24/0 and it will start to reveg. in about a week or two. It will not start to flower until u put it back on 12/12.
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


You didn't answer my question. I know how to bring it back to veg. My question was if you clone from a flowering plant will the clone be in flowering or veg once it takes root?


----------



## slapmehard (Apr 2, 2016)

BUSTALUNG said:


> You didn't answer my question. I know how to bring it back to veg. My question was if you clone from a flowering plant will the clone be in flowering or veg once it takes root?


 the plant will be in the same stage from its host,being under the same light cycles of coarse


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Apr 2, 2016)

slapmehard said:


> the plant will be in the same stage from its host,being under the same light cycles of coarse


That's what I was thinking but not sure, thanks!


----------



## Zombie brains (Apr 16, 2016)

goten said:


> So you can have more room to work with when your burring your stem and position it better
> 
> If you dont break the soil loose then wheres your room to re plant it
> 
> Unless your just transplanting in a bigger container then you just bury it when you add the extra soil for the bigger container


I always plant up after roughly a week to a bigger pot and Bury down to the top leaves. Works a treat for me, got two six foot plants just finishing which I've only just had to stake to support. Wish I'd topped them to be truthful but first grow in ten years so wanted to keep things simple.


----------



## thomas smith (Apr 16, 2016)

So cool to make a guide, thanks!


----------



## Itscottymarley (May 3, 2016)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


I appreciate it bruh!!


----------



## billy4479 (May 16, 2016)

Personally I think this would be a great thread if you were growing nightshade,s not ganja . Not everything from tomato culture works on herb .


----------



## reefer.m4dness (May 16, 2016)

billy4479 said:


> Not everything from tomato culture works on herb .


Please inform the defoliators.


----------



## 81nomad (Jun 3, 2016)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems , After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch...


thanks alot 4 this info bro. i never even knew u could do this. got my first plant I was trying to gro and it had stretched crazy and didn't know what 2 do cuz my ceiling was low low and didn't wanna have 2 compromise any extra space. good looking out


----------



## Bama Dan (Jun 5, 2016)

goten said:


> So do i my man
> 
> this is to re plant and bury it in the same pot if its stretching , not transplanting


I will only answer for me but...sometimes you need to spell it out Barney Style...Thanks for great info...


----------



## Rolla123 (Jul 8, 2016)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


I'm curious since this will make roots that sound to me will basically be right at the stem. If someone were to break there roots and they dug the stem down would that help add onto root production/growth


----------



## FATBOYFRESH (Jul 12, 2016)

Cool.....i needed to see this..... But what about if its a monster cropped clone... Im scared yo try to mess with it because i hear the roots take bit longer to develop


----------



## R3DSTAR (Jul 13, 2016)

Worked like a damn charm, awesome thanks. They just exploded after i transplanted.


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Jul 14, 2016)

+1 Good info for those who do not know this easy, yet very useful trick.


----------



## Buddha751 (Jul 16, 2016)

good info


goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddha751 (Jul 16, 2016)

good info


goten said:


> Yes just re plant them in the same pots you have them in now
> 
> and bury the stem all the up to those leaves .
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddha751 (Jul 16, 2016)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


 good info


----------



## Buddha751 (Jul 16, 2016)

good info


goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Jul 29, 2016)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


Dang brother I wish I'd read this yesterday. I killed 'Stretch' trying to repot him w/o really looking at things. It's cool because 'Happy' and 'Doc' are still rocking along  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ingo t. (Sep 18, 2016)

Very helpfull post


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 26, 2016)

I've got beautiful lady flowering, maybe 2 weeks till harvest ( as i have been told here ) but i wonder if i could take one of bottom branches and replant them?

Would be very sad to see the end of this plant and because temperatures here are as low as 10°C and maximum of near 20°C i doubt she has much time left 

So, in short - is it possible to reveg one of bottom flowers with leaf and branch even tho plant is in late flower phase? Thanks.


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Very good info. I have 2 WW that is stretched a bit to much for my liking. They are very close to needing watered. I will try your method and bury the stems deeper to stableize the leafs a little better. Thank you for your thread. I don't see a LIKE button or I would hit it on your thread...lol..


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok I lowered them about 1 1/2- 2" into the same pot/soil. I gave them a partail watering they were pretty dry at 6.4 PH and 235 PPM. If they don't stress to much they should be fine. Also lowered my KindLED down to 30". I will monitor, If no adverse reaction on plants over next day or two, will lower it a little more. Thank you for this info.


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Oct 24, 2016)

MauieWoowie said:


> I've got beautiful lady flowering, maybe 2 weeks till harvest ( as i have been told here ) but i wonder if i could take one of bottom branches and replant them?
> 
> Would be very sad to see the end of this plant and because temperatures here are as low as 10°C and maximum of near 20°C i doubt she has much time left
> 
> So, in short - is it possible to reveg one of bottom flowers with leaf and branch even tho plant is in late flower phase? Thanks.


Its possible but if the cuttling will survive the transplant i dont, know depends on how much love she get. (One of my mystery clones i got was in flower as clone, got it back into veg and now shes almost ready flowering .)
Then it will take a while before she will go back to veg.


----------



## Feracon (Nov 18, 2016)

This is really helpful info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldenbigboi (Nov 30, 2016)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...





goten said:


> Yes just re plant them in the same pots you have them in now
> 
> and bury the stem all the up to those leaves .
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenbigboi (Nov 30, 2016)

I just had this problem with mine. I replanted on a bigger container with a new 1000 watt king LED. Since then they havnt grower any taller just developing new leaves and some of the old ones on the bottom are turning yellow. Any help would be greatly appreciated.






goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 14, 2016)

im a noob but i always thought light to roots was bad? using a clear cup that is


----------



## bam0813 (Dec 14, 2016)

my bad you do it to know when to repot...


----------



## avnewb (Dec 14, 2016)

This is what i did on this one that was streached.


----------



## Skunkman69 (Dec 21, 2016)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...



Newbie here, I have successfully germinated 2 seeds that eventually died after they stretched like this. No nutrients, just soil and filtered water. Maybe I over watered. Not sure. My question is what do you mean by "lower your lights"? Lower the intensity or move them closer to the seedling. The seeds are Old Skool and I think supposed to be good for beginner growers. Thanks in advance, Skunkmiester.


----------



## TitSprinksMcGee (Dec 25, 2016)

I didn't read all 26 pages but what's the solution if you're growing in grodan blocks? I've just staked them to support. If I was in soil I'd just add more but with grodan that's not an option.

The plants are otherwise happy and healthy but they stretched bad when they germinated.


----------



## Purpnugz (Mar 22, 2017)

TitSprinksMcGee said:


> I didn't read all 26 pages but what's the solution if you're growing in grodan blocks? I've just staked them to support. If I was in soil I'd just add more but with grodan that's not an option.
> 
> The plants are otherwise happy and healthy but they stretched bad when they germinated.


 

 

 

 

 
Mine got way out of hand.


----------



## Purpnugz (Mar 22, 2017)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


Clear cups Inside colored cup to block light to roots.


----------



## Ethan010 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you so much buddy, but I'm really gonna grow mj however I have no idea about which kind of lights I can choose.


----------



## Purpnugz (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## vaughnclark562 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hiiii.....


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 8, 2017)

There are times when a few producers like a touch of extend since this is useful for evading bud spoil in specific strains. In any case, much of the time stem extending is not attractive. 
Amid the vegetative state and the initial two weeks of the blossoming stage utilize blue lights to lessen extending. In the event that your plant is extending, cease from giving it an excessive amount of nitrogen. Rather utilize a compost proportion of (2-2-2) toward the start of the blooming stage to keep the nitrogen levels normal. Making a moment move to the typical blossoming apportion directly after the vegetative stage causes yellowing. Finally, recall to utilize wavering fans to help make your stems more beneficial. 
Keep in mind that plants with solid hereditary qualities have less change of becoming ill and are less powerless for infections, deficiency's, vermin and natural burdens.


----------



## Dynamo626 (Apr 20, 2017)

ok read some posts saw some good info and some bad. First lets get rid of a myth. The fan dosnt do much to strengthen the stem. Put 2 plants outside. One with a wind break and one wide open. The one behind the wind break will be just as strong as the other. Fans are needed in a stagnet enclosed area like a tent to move the oxygen rich air the plants resperate away so fresh co2 laden air can make it to the stomata. The circulation also helps with powerdery mildew.
Ok thats over. Now lets address the cause of the stretch. Plain and simple they are stretching for light that isnt there. Easy fix. Add more or move your light closer. Repoting deeper works great however never plant them over 1/2 deeper. The soil below that stays moist much longer. Maby not today or tomarrow but eventually you will lose a couple that way to dampening off. 1/2 inch deeper is plenty. Check out my journal


----------



## Jmy137900 (Apr 22, 2017)

avnewb said:


> This is what i did on this one that was streached.


Same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago and now they seem to have recovered well.


----------



## FWHdope1! (Apr 26, 2017)

Dynamo626 said:


> ok read some posts saw some good info and some bad. First lets get rid of a myth. The fan dosnt do much to strengthen the stem. Put 2 plants outside. One with a wind break and one wide open. The one behind the wind break will be just as strong as the other. Fans are needed in a stagnet enclosed area like a tent to move the oxygen rich air the plants resperate away so fresh co2 laden air can make it to the stomata. The circulation also helps with powerdery mildew.
> Ok thats over. Now lets address the cause of the stretch. Plain and simple they are stretching for light that isnt there. Easy fix. Add more or move your light closer. Repoting deeper works great however never plant them over 1/2 deeper. The soil below that stays moist much longer. Maby not today or tomarrow but eventually you will lose a couple that way to dampening off. 1/2 inch deeper is plenty. Check out my journal


I've repotted several tall skinny plants and it always helps strengthen the stalk within a few days and they start to fill out well.


----------



## Dogenzengi (May 2, 2017)

@Shortybeavers


----------



## Purpnugz (May 3, 2017)

Christmas tree


----------



## Nsky (May 4, 2017)

I don't know why I didn't do this with my new random seedling right away. I always did it with any other plant who had that problem. I actually laughed when I read the header for this thread. Felt so dumb. *it's a weed. It's tough. Treat it like any other plant*. .....almost. hehehe


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Agreed ! I do it all the time!!! Certain strains I literally light stress to induce a small stretch that I repot up until I reach the very bottom of my 1st set of "True" leaves. I use this technique as it promotes root growth along the surrounding area that covers the stem buried. I can gurantee you those who do this and do it CORRECTLY have positive results....... I mean colosal roots brah colosal lol hahaha


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

Twisted sister


White Witch 
 

TS Clones


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> View attachment 3955256 View attachment 3955257 View attachment 3955258


Man LST that bitch looking like a damn Christmas tree hahah JK JK i love it !!! How's you get the photos up dude ?!?!?!


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

I just might super crop top branches


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

Hit full image after upload


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> I just might super crop top branches
> View attachment 3955264


Nice!!! Ima repot and tie my hoes down today let me show you,


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

Bump


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Hit full image after upload


Fuck yea BOY !!!! I actually had to edit then clicked upload and BAM !!!!

Since you motivated me to try and upload I sent you a KNUCKLE punch as a show of gratitude lmfao cyber high five. Use this photo as evidence of my "Knuckle" punch hahaha thanks


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Bump


Lol


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

Taking any cuts


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Taking any cuts


Lol plenty haha ! that little guy you see bent is a cut lol 

Just took 16 total from 8 "seedlings" via attitude seeds ! Btw they're official took them 8 days


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

Do they ship to US. All bagseeds here till I can dial down.


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Do they ship to US. All bagseeds here till I can dial down.


USA all day, USA USA USA lol brah take it from a champ. Order now, you could be waiting for then right about now, USA USA USA ! Lol


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

Yuh I was thinking some dinafem autos


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Yuh I was thinking some dinafem autos


Fuck-a-auto lol


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 5, 2017)

MaloMAL said:


> Fuck-a-auto lol


I won't be able to finish in time with a reg seed. I'm in the middle of summer. I need a quick finish.


----------



## MaloMAL (Jun 5, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> I won't be able to finish in time with a reg seed. I'm in the middle of summer. I need a quick finish.


Man I cannot stand those autos lol
No i don't have shitty luck with them. I just cannot stand how fast they flower and how much repotting I go through. Hahaha man middle of summer ? Shit it's cold over here bud


----------



## A[Y]S (Jun 16, 2017)

hey, noob here, ive done tons of reading but first time grow. I'll cut to the chase - grew the little guys on the window sill for weeks before my lights came in. They tall, about 12"-16", not a chance to support themselves, (top foilage is getting big).

So question is... half the crop is going outside, half inside some large pots... i can plant these 12+ inches deep? in both settings?

I only ask because I couldn't find any plants that resemble mine in this thread - everyone seem to address this at a much earlier stage than I have. While I'm sure the plants will do well, I'm curious how deep these little guys can go - hypothetically if i grew 4' tall skinny stems that couldnt support themselves, could I literally plant them 3.5 feet deep and aim for correction?

Thanks in advance for any advice - been reading alot of posts and learning tons from the community. Hope my question wasn't already answered, and I hope my hypothetical question induces conversation


----------



## Purpnugz (Jun 16, 2017)

Twisted Sister

White Witch just got topped and cloned tip. 


TS Clone 3
 2
1
 
Witch clone


----------



## gg2 (Jul 18, 2017)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


I did repot and this is second day, but seems no shock.. Just hoping they will grow bigger.. Someone told me I needed perlite? How do I add this b/c I do not want to mess with soil again. Can you just add some on top soil? any help would be so appreciative n thank you


----------



## Dynamo626 (Jul 18, 2017)

no perlite needs to be mixed with the soil b4 planting. Fyi it has grown for 1000s of uears without perlite. You dont need it it just adds drainage


----------



## gg2 (Jul 18, 2017)

Dynamo626 said:


> no perlite needs to be mixed with the soil b4 planting. Fyi it has grown for 1000s of uears without perlite. You dont need it it just adds drainage


Great and thank you for this info so much


----------



## MaloMAL (Jul 24, 2017)

Purpnugz said:


> Twisted SisterView attachment 3961837View attachment 3961838
> 
> White Witch just got topped and cloned tip. View attachment 3961839
> 
> ...


Remove lower nodes on clones you don't need them, they also force you to care more the the clones until it roots. If you want fast rooting clones avoid leaving the majority of lower leaves and nodes. Essentially lollipopping the clones. Snip the tips of the large UPPER fan leaves. I guarantee your clones would root faster. It's all in the roots man. More roots more nodes. Good luck


----------



## rollersmokergirl (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you so mucho for the valuable Info!


----------



## SensiBlaze (Sep 25, 2017)

I think this can work to some extent. In my experience if you have stretching issues very early on in the seedlings' life, all hope is lost.. It may be strain dependant and definitely affects a sativa far worse.. But if the plant is born into a low light situation I think something in the genetics tells the plant that it needs to grow very tall to survive throughout its life. Kind of like if you prune a plant too early it will stunt the plant permanently.


----------



## Dynamo626 (Sep 26, 2017)

stretching a


SensiBlaze said:


> I think this can work to some extent. In my experience if you have stretching issues very early on in the seedlings' life, all hope is lost.. It may be strain dependant and definitely affects a sativa far worse.. But if the plant is born into a low light situation I think something in the genetics tells the plant that it needs to grow very tall to survive throughout its life. Kind of like if you prune a plant too early it will stunt the plant permanently.


stretching as a seedling just popped by no means does it mean all hope is lost. i have customers come in with plants so stretched out they are growing along the soil. add some soil to support the stem and move the light closer they are just fine. stretching as a seedling has nothing to do with strain. many plants stretch for light as a seedling. in nature if a seedling isnt getting enough light it usually is because grass and weeds are shading them. they stretch fast get above the crap and then grow just fine. i do my first top at abought a week and a half. they are never stunted.


----------



## SensiBlaze (Sep 26, 2017)

Dynamo626 said:


> stretching a
> 
> stretching as a seedling just popped by no means does it mean all hope is lost. i have customers come in with plants so stretched out they are growing along the soil. add some soil to support the stem and move the light closer they are just fine. stretching as a seedling has nothing to do with strain. many plants stretch for light as a seedling. in nature if a seedling isnt getting enough light it usually is because grass and weeds are shading them. they stretch fast get above the crap and then grow just fine. i do my first top at abought a week and a half. they are never stunted.


That is definitely good to know. I must have just ended up with some lanky stem genetics haha. I had to go out of town for a week so I raised my lights up a lot to compensate and when I came back I had a seedling with 3 nodes that was over a foot tall lmao. Ended up having to tie up every branch to keep them from falling under bud weight.. Very light, fluffy buds too, so I was surprised it couldn't handle its own! I tend to stick with indica dom varieties for indoors to avoid that issue now


----------



## Dynamo626 (Sep 27, 2017)

Foot is pretty tall in that case would have also topped it to the first node. Usually you can catch the stretch before its over 4 or 5 inches if taller than that also top


----------



## gotty (Oct 7, 2017)

My first grow also.....also had a couple of wannabe beanstalks....repotted and added more soil upto (feeder leaves) i thought they were called. No major prolems but them bloody flies..gnats I believe. Tried drying my soil right out as I've read gets rid but...I keep seeing them. Guess there's no way to totally get rid?


----------



## Fubard (Nov 29, 2017)

Excellent thread, as I made a mistake with the Acapulco I started off and now the bugger is several inches tall as it did some serious stretching quickly.

Going to give it a few more days to "settle", then bury it in deeper as I use the one size of pot from start to finish so I wouldn't be transplanting anyway..


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Nov 29, 2017)

gotty said:


> My first grow also.....also had a couple of wannabe beanstalks....repotted and added more soil upto (feeder leaves) i thought they were called. No major prolems but them bloody flies..gnats I believe. Tried drying my soil right out as I've read gets rid but...I keep seeing them. Guess there's no way to totally get rid?


Try a cup full of vinegar with some cellophane over the top secured tightly with a rubber band and pin holes punched in it. You don't need a ton. They'll go after the vinegar and die in there. Empty every few days and repeat. Banana peels work as well. Doesn't get them all but it gets a hell of a lot of them.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Nov 29, 2017)

gotty said:


> My first grow also.....also had a couple of wannabe beanstalks....repotted and added more soil upto (feeder leaves) i thought they were called. No major prolems but them bloody flies..gnats I believe. Tried drying my soil right out as I've read gets rid but...I keep seeing them. Guess there's no way to totally get rid?


Google "fungus gnats." Yeah, you can get rid of them, but don't waste any time. The longer you wait, the harder it is to get rid of them. Drying the soil doesn't do anything but stress your plants, which is the last thing they need when thir roots are already under attack from the fungus gnat larvae.


----------



## Fubard (Nov 29, 2017)

GodfatherKCCO said:


> Try a cup full of vinegar with some cellophane over the top secured tightly with a rubber band and pin holes punched in it. You don't need a ton. They'll go after the vinegar and die in there. Empty every few days and repeat. Banana peels work as well. Doesn't get them all but it gets a hell of a lot of them.


I see recommendations for using apple vinegar, maybe the smell of the fruit gets their attention.

But another option seems to be our good friend garlic, just stick a clove in the soil and if you water from the top it'll spread the garlicky goodness through the soil and they don't like that. I'm guessing a liberal spread of powder around the plant which you then water in would do the same as you get the garlic soaked through the soil.


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Nov 30, 2017)

Fubard said:


> I see recommendations for using apple vinegar, maybe the smell of the fruit gets their attention.
> 
> But another option seems to be our good friend garlic, just stick a clove in the soil and if you water from the top it'll spread the garlicky goodness through the soil and they don't like that. I'm guessing a liberal spread of powder around the plant which you then water in would do the same as you get the garlic soaked through the soil.


I've used those home made 'traps' with great effect and have never heard of the garlic option. I may give that a run in the future but I'll check with mama. AKA the 'plant lady'. And see what she has to say  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fubard (Nov 30, 2017)

GodfatherKCCO said:


> I've used those home made 'traps' with great effect and have never heard of the garlic option. I may give that a run in the future but I'll check with mama. AKA the 'plant lady'. And see what she has to say  Thanks for the advice.


Found that tip courtesy of The Old Farmers Almanac, was looking for a non-chemical means to keep them down.

Another one I see is a mix of camomile tea and cinnamon, kills off the fungus the larvae feed on and no food equals no larvae. Or just sprinkle cinnamon on the surface, repeating every 2 weeks.


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Nov 30, 2017)

Fubard said:


> Found that tip courtesy of The Old Farmers Almanac, was looking for a non-chemical means to keep them down.
> 
> Another one I see is a mix of camomile tea and cinnamon, kills off the fungus the larvae feed on and no food equals no larvae. Or just sprinkle cinnamon on the surface, repeating every 2 weeks.


Do you worry about that altering or affecting the taste after the fact?


----------



## Fubard (Dec 1, 2017)

GodfatherKCCO said:


> Do you worry about that altering or affecting the taste after the fact?


Not sure it would, camomile sure wouldn't, but I'm willing to give it a go.

Can't be worse than using chemicals or the extreme method of a peroxide mix though.

Anyway, back on thread, I replanted the stretched sprout yesterday and, so far, the little bugger is showing no ill effects and seems to be behaving as if nothing had happened. Maybe what helps is that I always water from the bottom so the roots would already be a tad stronger and longer, and going into what was already moist soil could help there too.

She's definitely drinking, that's for sure


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Dec 1, 2017)

Fubard said:


> Not sure it would, camomile sure wouldn't, but I'm willing to give it a go.
> 
> Can't be worse than using chemicals or the extreme method of a peroxide mix though.
> 
> ...


That's great man. #noplantleftbehind


----------



## gotty (Dec 15, 2017)

GodfatherKCCO said:


> That's great man. #noplantleftbehind


Wouldn' that mess with ph?


----------



## gotty (Dec 15, 2017)

PlanTed 2 seeds day apart.. ones a totem pole the others a short arse...breed i guess. So transplant lanky lower than shotry?


----------



## gotty (Dec 15, 2017)

Shorty n lanky


----------



## Fubard (Dec 16, 2017)

gotty said:


> Wouldn' that mess with ph?


Wouldn't what mess with ph?

My stretched plant was at around the same stage as yours, as far as number of leaves goes, and this is her now. She's 17cm at her widest and 7cm tall. I don't think the replanting, the cinnamon, garlic or watering from the bottom has done any harm whatsoever.


----------



## projectinfo (Dec 17, 2017)

I've used this method for tomatoes all my life. They grow way stronger if you grow them for a month or two, lollipop the plant and bury the whole bare stem half then it just makes new roots and is much more sturdy and healthy


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Dec 17, 2017)

projectinfo said:


> I've used this method for tomatoes all my life. They grow way stronger if you grow them for a month or two, lollipop the plant and bury the whole bare stem half then it just makes new roots and is much more sturdy and healthy


*slaps head* Jesus thats exactly what my mom does with hers. I totally forgot she did that until you mentioned tomatoes.


----------



## MnM95 (Jan 20, 2018)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


I did this for my landlord, not knowing if it would actually work or not! Glad to know I did something right haha


----------



## gotty (Jan 27, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I see recommendations for using apple vinegar, maybe the smell of the fruit gets their attention.
> 
> But another option seems to be our good friend garlic, just stick a clove in the soil and if you water from the top it'll spread the garlicky goodness through the soil and they don't like that. I'm guessing a liberal spread of powder around the plant which you then water in would do the same as you get the garlic soaked through the soil.


PlanTed some garlic it started growing so took it out. Tried cinnamon too still no luckids. .. .tried diamaceious earth and still there. Yellow stickyle traps are full....she still looks healthy but I know the fuckers are depleting her final offering


----------



## gotty (Jan 27, 2018)

gotty said:


> PlanTed some garlic it started growing so took it out. Tried cinnamon too still no luckids. .. .tried diamaceious earth and still there. Yellow stickyle traps are full....she still looks healthy but I know the fuckers are depleting her final offering


----------



## Fubard (Jan 27, 2018)

Maybe the difference is that I water from below so the cinnamon doesn't get washed into the dirt when I water, its there longer and can do the job


----------



## gotty (Jan 27, 2018)

There you go.,.I water from the top and washed it into the dirt.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 28, 2018)

Water, throw the stuff all over the soil, repeat every watering.

I mean, you're not watering daily, I presume, so you'll still disrupt the life cycle of the buggers


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)

Most important is to learn to not repeat the stretchy stem error.
A simple 23W spiral CFL hung 1.5 inches away from your seedling is all you need for a vigorous start.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 28, 2018)

Or a simple 14w LED replacement bulb, has to be a bit higher though.

Have a deglobed 6500K for sprouts and an 18.5W 2700K for the upcoming solo cup misadventure. I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## gotty (Jan 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Water, throw the stuff all over the soil, repeat every watering.
> 
> I mean, you're not watering daily, I presume, so you'll still disrupt the life cycle of the buggers


I'l give it a go again....no not everyday...every three days or when top inch of soil is dry


----------



## iPerculate (Jan 28, 2018)

Every pic of a seed grow the fan leaves and everything grows symmetrical. Any of you guys ever get one like this? The leaves look deformed and not growing symmetrical at all. About a week in


----------



## blue bunny 420 (Jan 31, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> I've used this method for tomatoes all my life. They grow way stronger if you grow them for a month or two, lollipop the plant and bury the whole bare stem half then it just makes new roots and is much more sturdy and healthy


You won't get damping off? I've always done it tomatoes and works well. I've read that if done with semi-woody plants like weed it will cause damp off. Not argueing, just asking


----------



## projectinfo (Jan 31, 2018)

blue bunny 420 said:


> You won't get damping off? I've always done it tomatoes and works well. I've read that if done with semi-woody plants like weed it will cause damp off. Not argueing, just asking


 Nope they won't dampen off unless your medium is totally soaked all the time. Plant them deep. Seriously. Chop off the bottom half of the plant and bury it up to the first node you left halfway up the plant. And then give them a good watering or feeding whatever your on. Then leave it for a few days before watering again.... Seriously i almost guarantee it won't even feel it. It's getting a hair cut pal, they love it


----------



## projectinfo (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## blue bunny 420 (Jan 31, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Nope they won't dampen off unless your medium is totally soaked all the time. Plant them deep. Seriously. Chop off the bottom half of the plant and bury it up to the first node you left halfway up the plant. And then give them a good watering or feeding whatever your on. Then leave it for a few days before watering again.... Seriously i almost guarantee it won't even feel it. It's getting a hair cut pal, they love it
> 
> View attachment 4082423


Thanks, will give it a shot


----------



## Gagetowndog (Feb 13, 2018)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


----------



## Gagetowndog (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Gagetowndog (Feb 13, 2018)

I have cups about half full. If they stretch I put them closer to the light. Also I can just add more soil. I have the cups ( about 40 ) hanging from my clone closet wall. If the sprouts start leaning sideways, I just give the cups a small turn..as they are on an angle and the weight of the sprout will bring them back to center. The cups with a coke bottle work as a humidity chamber and will steam up by themselves. 
I rewash the cups and bottles and reuse them.
I have a humidity dome and heating pad with thermostat and I have found the cup method to work better for me. All clones and seedlings don't have the same needs, this "cup way" I can give them more or less light, nutes, heat, soil to one plant at a time as needed.
After about five days I take the cap off the bottles so they can harden up slowly.
When the plants look like they are ready , I take the bottle off.
This is a cheap way of doing it, no plugs to buy. And it's a great space saver.


----------



## Gagetowndog (Feb 14, 2018)

What works good is a half oz of water (1/4 nutes) for the seeds and 1oz (full nutes) for the clippings/clones per cup, then stir up the soil so there is no soaking wet spots, I just use a spoon handle.
Extra coke bottles can be stacked on if the plants doesn't like the light.
Seed cups go directly under the light, clones get 3 days of almost all dark.


----------



## Gagetowndog (Mar 9, 2018)

Gagetowndog said:


> View attachment 4089143


Getting ready for spring.


----------



## Gagetowndog (Mar 9, 2018)

Gagetowndog said:


> Getting ready for spring. View attachment 4103114 View attachment 4103114 View attachment 4103115 View attachment 4103114 View attachment 4103115 View attachment 4103116





Gagetowndog said:


> Getting ready for spring. View attachment 4103114 View attachment 4103114 View attachment 4103115 View attachment 4103114 View attachment 4103115 View attachment 4103116


----------



## MichaelJ1981 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sorry for this question... first time growing and grower.. would anyone let me know if this is considered long stretchy? Also it's like day 3 from breaking through soil..


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 11, 2018)

MichaelJ1981 said:


> Sorry for this question... first time growing and grower.. would anyone let me know if this is considered long stretchy? Also it's like day 3 from breaking through soil..


Looks normal


----------



## MichaelJ1981 (Mar 11, 2018)

View attachment 4104173 View attachment 4104173 View attachment 4104173 View attachment 4104174


projectinfo said:


> Looks normal


Thanks.. the leaves are curling under and looks like starting to lean a little.. normal? Here's another picture about 4-5 hrs later

Am I just getting paranoid cause it's my first time growing.. from what you can see from the pics, is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## hunter2348 (May 14, 2018)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


Light to far from seedling


----------



## Kronic Kai (May 25, 2018)

Good info, Mahalo all! Stay irie


----------



## ripley7711 (Jun 17, 2018)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Couldnt u


----------



## BarryBwana (Jul 25, 2018)

So I put my germinated seeds into rockwool thinking I'd be using coco (first time) but based on good advice will be using soil instead to get my feet wet.

Anyways, both seeds germinated beautifully in paper towel before transplanting into the soaked and pH'ed water. However, the early popping one is stretching a LOT (even after I moved closer to the T5) and the other one popped with no cotyledon.....

I got the most nurturant soul I could and perilite, will it work to plant the rockwool stretcher in the soil/perilite mixture and bury the stem? If so, do I want to keep the soil around the buried stem dry and just water the edges to try and force that root development and protect from rot?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BarryBwana (Jul 25, 2018)

Pic didn't load....


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok I have a somewhat dumb question I'm new in the Autoflower type. What the question is is can I fill the dirt up to the cotyledon on an Autoflower like you can with photoperiod.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Aug 10, 2018)

Gagetowndog said:


> I have cups about half full. If they stretch I put them closer to the light. Also I can just add more soil. I have the cups ( about 40 ) hanging from my clone closet wall. If the sprouts start leaning sideways, I just give the cups a small turn..as they are on an angle and the weight of the sprout will bring them back to center. The cups with a coke bottle work as a humidity chamber and will steam up by themselves.
> I rewash the cups and bottles and reuse them.
> I have a humidity dome and heating pad with thermostat and I have found the cup method to work better for me. All clones and seedlings don't have the same needs, this "cup way" I can give them more or less light, nutes, heat, soil to one plant at a time as needed.
> After about five days I take the cap off the bottles so they can harden up slowly.
> ...


Love it. Excellent use of space.


----------



## Mullumbimby (Aug 12, 2018)

tokingtiger said:


> nice, i actually plant my clones / seeds with 1/2 the pot empty in case i have to add soil. Same thing as your doing but not transplanting.


I do this now as a matter of course. Start off with only half a cup and top-up if she stretches. Works every time. It achieves the OP's objective and satisfies all those who think they are likely to damage those tiny roots by lifting them out and replacing them.
Another thing I've found is that it's not necessary to water the 'extra' soil that's supporting the stretchy stem for the first couple of days. I have lost a couple of seedlings that way.
I water from underneath and allow the newly buried stem to gradually get used to its new status of 'below ground' plant, then carry on as usual after 3 or 4 days.
Big thanks to @goten, who put me onto the whole idea ages ago (this is an old thread now) these are just a couple of refinements I've developed, which may be helpful to some.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 25, 2018)

Re: Adding medium instead of digging up and reburying.

It's something I figured out myself as an experiment as my theory was that you cannot disturb or damage fragile young roots. I don't use starter pots, it's straight into the final pot so I don't transplant but I leave enough space at the top so I can add more medium if necessary and, with stretchies, pack it up in a mound around the stem so the support is there and, obviously, just by packing it tighter at one side you can straighten stems as you "bury" things then add more medium to level things off once everything is stabilised.

Then I just water in a ring around the seedling as normal, and, well, I've got a blue cheese that definitely didn't stall or slow down due to transplant shock.

Good to know I ain't the only one to think a little sideways like that, especially when you're talking about someone with bear paws and sausage fingers like me.


----------



## vonspillar (Aug 30, 2018)

a1


----------



## Bytheway08 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello.

I’m new to growing and this is my first time here. I’m growing outdoors. In pots organic fabric ones.
It’s usually hot (11.5 hrs of sun)and my seedlings (3) got real lanky. I’ve just moved/replanted them to a better container like suggested.
Since I can’t move the sun (I’m in SE ASIA) what are my options?


----------



## bsew64 (Dec 18, 2018)

a lot depends on the height you are able to grow in. I like canniboss idea best. start in cups and add soil if you have the room


----------



## Bytheway08 (Dec 19, 2018)

bsew64 said:


> a lot depends on the height you are able to grow in. I like canniboss idea best. start in cups and add soil if you have the room


Thank you.
I started it in paper cups and now have replanted them to a straw-like abaca container (organic/natural) the size of plastic solo cups 
I can’t seem to get morning sun where I’m at and can’t really get grow lights if I wanted to.


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 26, 2018)

Much appreciated my man , 

iv just observed to a significant number of those long stretchy seedlings and individuals inquiring as to why its doing that 

so I figured I would simply begin a straightforward simple string ya know


----------



## Bytheway08 (Dec 28, 2018)

And yet, no one can help with my inquiry.
Phhfft.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 29, 2018)

Bytheway08 said:


> And yet, no one can help with my inquiry.
> Phhfft.


Start a thread or ask in the outdoor growing section.
https://www.rollitup.org/f/outdoor-growing.48/


----------



## Bytheway08 (Dec 29, 2018)

Kushash said:


> Start a thread or ask in the outdoor growing section.
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/outdoor-growing.48/


Hmmm Thanks. I’ll try that.


----------



## Fake stoker (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing the experience. man


----------



## Black-Thumb (Apr 24, 2019)

Bytheway08 said:


> Hmmm Thanks. I’ll try that.


I just saw this. I know this is 4 months too late, but it might help the next person whi hs this issue.

Few things I would do first...

1. I would make sure whatever you are growing in is draining appropriately. A lot of the stretching I've see has come from poor watering practices or poor drainage (different problems, same outcome). Yes, low light and poor quality light can be a problem. Where you are located, direct sunlight is more then enough though. So I would assume the stretching is either a watering problem, or just that strain being lanky. 

2. Get them out of the smaller pots and into their final pots. There are a lot of ways to do this without destroying the root system that has been built so far, whatever that system looks like. 

3. When you transplant, bury as much of the stem as possible so just the leaves are above soil. I like to remove any leaves from the stretched area that will be below the surface. 

4. Water just around the base of the plant itself, do not soak the entire pot. You want to encourage the roots to seek out water. Keep them in direct sunlight and feed them whatever you have decided to use. 

5. Once you see normal growth pick up, feed and water normally. 

If this doesnt work, we have a different problem. Telling everyone here what you see, with high quality pictures, goes a long way to finding a solution. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Grow for fun only (May 2, 2019)

Useful tips for everyone, great job buddy .


----------



## reynescabruner (May 3, 2019)

Glad to have passed by on this thread. Thanks for the information.


----------



## BCBudNerd (May 30, 2019)

Hi guys! First time growing so not too sure what to expect. These are on day 7 - white widow autos. Should I fix the stretch or leave them? My research is conflicting for if you should bother with an auto. 

Thank-you in advance!!


----------



## Mullumbimby (May 31, 2019)

BCBudNerd said:


> Hi guys! First time growing so not too sure what to expect. These are on day 7 - white widow autos. Should I fix the stretch or leave them? My research is conflicting for if you should bother with an auto.
> 
> Thank-you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4342597


Yes, fix it now. Have a look at page #30


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 28, 2019)

Serious yellowing on leaves, been using calmag at 3ml per 2 litres throughout. Do i need to apply more ???

Please help. Thank you


----------



## Mullumbimby (Jul 9, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Serious yellowing on leaves, been using calmag at 3ml per 2 litres throughout. Do i need to apply more ???
> 
> Please help. Thank you


That's a good-quality photo. Show us one of the underside of the leaf, and I'll guess that we'll be able to see signs of spider mites. Little tiny black specks.
You are in the wrong thread for this problem though


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah, i think i post wrong place, and i hope someone can offer some help, i heard some buddies also said it probably the mites, anyway find way to deal with it . thx all the same .


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Aug 3, 2019)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


How do you control node spacing outdoors


----------



## Mullumbimby (Aug 21, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> How do you control node spacing outdoors


More light and higher Kelvin (whiter light).
You are in the wrong thread for this problem though


----------



## Kenlv (Oct 15, 2019)

goten said:


> Thanks my man
> 
> You should make this simple thread a sticky lol
> 
> much thanks for the rep


How do you give rep


----------



## Frigault (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah. You can soil up to cotyledon as ut grow and can to a bump of soil around. If you havent transplanted yet. At a later stage you can see bumps growing on stemp below the cotyledin line. These bumps are lateral roots when covered in a moist soil they will create roots. Its never to late to top it up to cotyledon but it can squease and cause it to rot a a lower stage. So gradual toping is best. And then when puting into final pots you can set the plant so cotyledon line are all align at same height


----------



## Frigault (Oct 23, 2019)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


Try with a long cup so the root can keep going down. Other wise tap will it the bome of cup befir your done topping. Its best to transplant before or when root touch the cup


----------



## BubbaBiscuit (Dec 8, 2019)

These just broke the surface yesterday, is the one on the right stretching too much already? There is a T8 light about 2 inches above its current height.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 9, 2019)

will try as you told man @Frigault, that works for all strains ? the cups need to be transparent and can easy to see the roots in side ?


----------



## Frigault (Dec 9, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> will try as you told man @Frigault, that works for all strains ? the cups need to be transparent and can easy to see the roots in side ?


Its better a dark cup to not expose roots to light... It works with all strains. Basically you should be topping has the plant stretch.. It will allow plant to not fall over.. Eventually roots will branches from wherever they are covered in soil. Cups ar to small for ssed they are great for cutting. But not for seeds.. I start my seed in an 8 inch tall pot


----------



## Frigault (Dec 9, 2019)

BubbaBiscuit said:


> These just broke the surface yesterday, is the one on the right stretching too much already? There is a T8 light about 2 inches above its current height.
> View attachment 4433881


Yeah this is streching.. When transplant try to have the cotyledon leaf leveled with the new pot rims. Ans add some soil to top it up on a regular basis.. The other seedling will be rause a little more. So they can be same height. Eventually the seedling thatvgrew talles will creat more side roit in the area that were topped off with soil.


----------



## BubbaBiscuit (Dec 9, 2019)

Frigault said:


> Yeah this is streching.. When transplant try to have the cotyledon leaf leveled with the new pot rims. Ans add some soil to top it up on a regular basis.. The other seedling will be rause a little more. So they can be same height. Eventually the seedling thatvgrew talles will creat more side roit in the area that were topped off with soil.


Thanks so much for the feedback, will do as you suggested.


----------



## XDabxdoubx (Jan 2, 2020)

Didnt even know I needed to know this till I read it, thank you OP


----------



## katoskillzzz (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a question, I'm a newbie so forgive the dumbness but couldn't I just not fill the cup up all the way and if it stretches just add dirt to the leaves


----------



## Hatmah (Feb 3, 2020)

Separated them from one pot to 2


----------



## Henny2times (Feb 15, 2020)

before and after. purple haze.


----------



## olegren (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you for this guide. Super helpful. Put into practice with a stretchy seedling earlier this week and saw no slowdown whatsoever.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Forrest9419 (Mar 19, 2020)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetmesss (Apr 5, 2020)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...



I am a bit new to growing cannabis. When I've grown tomatoes, I've always practiced this method. We've normally been taught to only plant to the bottom of the soil line. This type of plant as well as tomatoes are able to root really easily. When I am transplanting, I always make sure to transplant deeper. I will also throw on a pinch of rooting hormone around the area to help it get established quicker.

The reasons why I do it:
This technique is especially good if you are in a windy area. 
You're going to be able to have a much stockier base that's able to support more.
More roots equal more feeders.
It helps the existing root structure by providing additional darkness.


----------



## TImeForAnotherDAB (Apr 16, 2020)

I miss Goten, I wonder how he is doing these days...good I hope.


----------



## Ignoranceisbliss (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm on my first grow and didn't even know that stretchy stems were a thing. My seedlings are just out of the soil and now I know that the first of them is stretchy as fuck.

I thought that lanky bastard was evidence that I was a natural born growing genius.

Thanks to Goten and everyone here. It's quite a community.


----------



## ToneOZ (Apr 18, 2020)

Are we really this new


----------



## jonnyapple22 (Apr 18, 2020)

Are the stems on my plant good or at least ok for 9 day old plants?


----------



## jonnyapple22 (Apr 18, 2020)

I think my post glitched out but hey my plants are on day 9 and I was just wondering if my stems seem ok as far as color and size?


----------



## Doish78 (Apr 27, 2020)

I had the same issues with 2 gluberry og.
I may of repotted to early but 1 seedling toppled over now.i had these 2 ladys strenching so repotted from 2 solo cups to 3 gall pots.
I am running 240w led hydromars for now no feeds to early.
When they get bigger swapping led to 2 600w led 1 is dual spectrum and the other is full


----------



## MoMoGrows (May 3, 2020)

katoskillzzz said:


> I have a question, I'm a newbie so forgive the dumbness but couldn't I just not fill the cup up all the way and if it stretches just add dirt to the leaves


Didnt look like anybody answered you. A cpl months old, But Yes if you have room in the cup to add dirt you can do that.


----------



## MoMoGrows (May 3, 2020)

jonnyapple22 said:


> I think my post glitched out but hey my plants are on day 9 and I was just wondering if my stems seem ok as far as color and size?View attachment 4538337View attachment 4538339


Yeah those are good dude. If they do start stretching it means they need more light. Lower light or raise plants. And when you up pot, do the same thing this thread reccomends, plant whatever stem is showing up to the baby leaves.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (May 18, 2020)

I topped my plants and since have stretched crazy, can I bury the crux of the plant too?


----------



## MoMoGrows (May 18, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> I topped my plants and since have stretched crazy, can I bury the crux of the plant too?


Crux?


----------



## Macncheesehaze (May 18, 2020)

MoMoGrows said:


> Crux?


Well where the split is. They basically look like Ys. Can I bury The split. Or more so bury past the split


----------



## katoskillzzz (May 18, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Well where the split is. They basically look like Ys. Can I bury The split. Or more so bury past the split


Sounds like a great experiment


----------



## Macncheesehaze (May 18, 2020)

katoskillzzz said:


> Sounds like a great experiment


I’m not trying to experiment lol I’m sure someone here knows.


----------



## katoskillzzz (May 18, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> I’m not trying to experiment lol I’m sure someone here knows.


No be my test puppet I wanna know now haha


----------



## MoMoGrows (May 20, 2020)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Well where the split is. They basically look like Ys. Can I bury The split. Or more so bury past the split


So you topped your plant, and trimmed off everything underneath the topping site? Or you topped it down to the first node? I'm confused. You topped them and want to bury them all the way up to just before where you topped them?


----------



## Macncheesehaze (May 21, 2020)

MoMoGrows said:


> So you topped your plant, and trimmed off everything underneath the topping site? Or you topped it down to the first node? I'm confused. You topped them and want to bury them all the way up to just before where you topped them?


Yeah I topped. Can I bury it so the split is buried too


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (May 26, 2020)

How old can a plant be and still bury the stem? I got two girls that dont have much going on at the lower stem level and if i could bury another 6 inches during transplant that would be awesome. There about a month old and about 20 inches tall.


----------



## Kaglife (Jun 1, 2020)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Hi!
I’m new here and new to pot in general.
I was in Jamaica a few months ago and bought some pot. I brought some seeds home with me and planted them and they are growing. But I have no clue what to do with them now!!! Any advice?


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jun 9, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> How old can a plant be and still bury the stem? I got two girls that dont have much going on at the lower stem level and if i could bury another 6 inches during transplant that would be awesome. There about a month old and about 20 inches tall.


Yeah dude you can transplant six inches down. Well you can transplant to the baby leaves. Not sure what the consensus is about burying past the baby leaves if the first node is super far past that. Sorry for the slow response.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jun 9, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> How old can a plant be and still bury the stem? I got two girls that dont have much going on at the lower stem level and if i could bury another 6 inches during transplant that would be awesome. There about a month old and about 20 inches tall.


Age don't matter, every time you replant, sink it as low as you can. Young plants will grow new roots from buried stems. Old ones wont, but can still be buried.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Jun 9, 2020)

Kaglife said:


> Hi!
> I’m new here and new to pot in general.
> I was in Jamaica a few months ago and bought some pot. I brought some seeds home with me and planted them and they are growing. But I have no clue what to do with them now!!! Any advice?


Should not have planted them in the same pot. An experoenced grower I would say might still have time to repot them into seperate pots and to untangle the roots. For you, a beginner, I would suggest transplanting them into a much wider pot and putting outside. If you're growing indoors not using a grow light, not gonna get the best results.


----------



## Lil Baby (Jun 25, 2020)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Did that this morning


----------



## neophite (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Novicegrowernz (Aug 30, 2020)

thanks for that you read my thread on strecting and thanks to this its under control


----------



## MRGRO (Sep 2, 2020)

Awesome thread great info!


----------



## growbright (Sep 11, 2020)

classic technique haha


----------



## MRGRO (Sep 14, 2020)

lol


----------



## osowhom (Oct 2, 2020)

katfan said:


> I'm having this exact same problem! I'm a first timer as well. I am using a 4ft T5 fluorescent that I placed about 4-5 inches above my seed trays. Now I have seedlings that are about 3" tall! Anyway, I'm planning to replant tomorrow into bigger pots for veg, so I will just be careful when transplanting and then cover the stems with loose soil up to the cotyeldon leaves. One question though...my local hydro store thought I should start og nutes already in week 1 using pro organics line and I wonder if I should use plain water directly after transplanting or go ahead and use some more of my 1/4 strength nutes? I watered yesterday with plain water, today with nutes. Any thoughts?


go organic they just want to sell you nutes this is week 4 from that size nothing but promix bat guano bone meal worm castings and water


----------



## Cantlukdown (Nov 15, 2020)

Really good info bro, thanks. Also looking for suggestions for my seedlings Wich don't look to good.


----------



## mikaroni (Feb 26, 2021)

So I am a new grower. I got a new LED light panel. Is it cool to grow new germinating seedlings with it at the required height of the light 34-30" above new germinated seedlings? Or should I do some other kind of light? My new light does have a dimmer switch, but I have no clue whether I should use it, or plant at the 24-30" recommended height.

Here is the light I bought: https://www.amazon.com/Spider-Farmer-SF-4000-Dimmable-Spectrum/dp/B07TXFR69M/ref=as_li_ss_tl?th=1&linkCode=sl1&tag=jare06-20&linkId=704d7f50976675c7f90c604544efca30&language=en_US

The reason I ask is because I used a small LED before I ordered my new light that was about 8" above the germinating seedlings, and they got both a slight amount of light burn and stretched to about 2". I'm gonna test this burying thing today to try to fix the stretch.


----------



## Apostatize (Mar 8, 2021)

If you're soil-less (Grodan blocks), what then? I guess you could just waste all/part of a 4" top cube by cutting a deeper hole before you insert your starter plug (or perhaps you could aggressively bend/clip it to a desired height). With soil-less, it seems like you always have to modify whatever clever advantages there are with soil; and that is a negative.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 8, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> If you're soil-less (Grodan blocks), what then? I guess you could just waste all/part of a 4" top cube by cutting a deeper hole before you insert your starter plug (or perhaps you could aggressively bend/clip it to a desired height). With soil-less, it seems like you always have to modify whatever clever advantages there are with soil; and that is a negative.


Why wake this pinned post to ask a question? And why would you insert anything into the rockwool? Is there nobody local you could ask for help occasionally?

Other than the cutting stem that is.


----------



## Apostatize (Mar 8, 2021)

I guess I misunderstood the forum. Haven't asked anything that wasn't simple or a follow-up of a question related to something I'm presently dealing with. I'm having success -- pretty, pungent, potent -- just here looking for efficiencies.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 8, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> I guess I misunderstood the forum. Haven't asked anything that wasn't simple or a follow-up of a question related to something I'm presently dealing with. I'm having success -- pretty, pungent, powerful -- just here looking for efficiencies.


You usually have to pretreat rockwool. Do so. Take your cuttings and dip in cloning gel or powder. Insert into the cube. Keep moist. Not soaked! But don’t let it dry out. Cover with some kind of dome. Weak light over. Wait for roots. Assuming this is for hydro?


----------



## Apostatize (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, but the thread's about making stretched seedlings shorter. Probably doesn't matter so much if you grow tall but I grow low. I'm not asking how to stick a clone/seedling in a block, I wanted to apply something like the soil example to rockwool. Starter plug goes into 4" block, goes atop 6 or 8" block. So, if you have a (delicate) stretchy seedling and you want to ensure you grow low (i.e., the whole point of what I'm doing), I'll try cutting deeper into the 4" block so the plant can start to grow horizontally closer to the same height as seedlings that didn't stretch as much. That's all I was trying to get done. I think that will work. I could probably get away with sticking the stretched seedling directly into a 6" block. Same result: all plants roughly the same height.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 11, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> Yeah, but the thread's about making stretched seedlings shorter. Probably doesn't matter so much if you grow tall but I grow low. I'm not asking how to stick a clone/seedling in a block, I wanted to apply something like the soil example to rockwool. Starter plug goes into 4" block, goes atop 6 or 8" block. So, if you have a (delicate) stretchy seedling and you want to ensure you grow low (i.e., the whole point of what I'm doing), I'll try cutting deeper into the 4" block so the plant can start to grow horizontally closer to the same height as seedlings that didn't stretch as much. That's all I was trying to get done. I think that will work. I could probably get away with sticking the stretched seedling directly into a 6" block. Same result: all plants roughly the same height.


Making stretched plants shorter? Okay


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 11, 2021)

Use a T5. Keep it right on top of your young plants. No more than 2” above them. Leave them under the T5 adjusting slightly as they grow.


----------



## Apostatize (Mar 11, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Making stretched plants shorter? Okay


Avoidance is best, gotta get better. Although I try to keep plants roughly the same height, I've actually built one tent around the possibility of accommodating plants of different heights (the other's strictly plants very close in height): 3 shelves (sides, center) and, on the floor level in the space between the shelves, a couple pallets stacked on the floor and foldable metal dish rack stands for Grodan blocks and taller plants that otherwise look really healthy. Why let any light hit the floor? Options and audibles.... Brings the canopy closer together in height and plants are a little more neighborly about light usage.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 11, 2021)

I make them shorter. It’s called supercrop and I snap them frequently.


----------



## Apostatize (Mar 11, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I make them shorter. It’s called supercrop and I snap them frequently.


Oh, for sure -- you should see the amount of cork-hooks I use on each plant.  Looks a little nuts I guess, I think it's incredible. 

What I'm talking about is missing by 4 to 6", not feet; and having a plan to deal with (1) a priority group you did great on with their even height and (2) those you missed on but it's still close enough where an adjustment virtually eliminates the height difference that got away from you -- preferably, an option you wouldn't have to reset every harvest. Or just get better..... Started most recent bloom with lights ~6-10" from the top of the super-cropped canopy.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 11, 2021)

Apostatize said:


> Oh, for sure -- you should see the amount of cork-hooks I use on each plant. Looks a little nuts I guess, I think it's incredible.
> 
> What I'm talking about is missing by 4 to 6", not feet; and having a plan to deal with (1) a priority group you did great on with their even height and (2) those you missed on but it's still close enough where an adjustment virtually eliminates the height difference that got away from you -- preferably, an option you wouldn't have to reset every harvest. Or just get better..... Started most recent bloom with lights ~6-10" from the top of the super-cropped canopy.


I just SCROG them. Far easier and very productive. I top 3 times in a row. Early. Then supercrop into a wheel shape. Regardless of strain. Keep them belly high. Throw them in the flower tent and slam a screen down on them.


----------



## Apostatize (Mar 11, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I just SCROG them. Far easier and very productive. I top 3 times in a row. Early. Then supercrop into a wheel shape. Regardless of strain. Keep them belly high. Throw them in the flower tent and slam a screen down on them.


Right on. In the bigger tent, what I'm putting toward the top of the canopy happens to be a SCROG using 18-gauge steel (I use it and duct tape for everything. I tried a combination of net scrog (I guess) and several just horizontal rows of steel, at different heights and distances from both sides of the plant. PITA, had to reset every time; one layer of steel scrog I can leave in place. I might put a few plants to the side -- in my "bullpen" -- to try topping 3x (maybe holding them in veg a while longer). Thanks.


----------



## mikaroni (Mar 13, 2021)

So I did this with one of my plants that were too tall (i started growing with a little light before I bought my big one). I realllly didn't like the way it broke apart in the soil. So on the remaining ones, I just cut a solo cup at the base, and taped them on.


----------



## SmokeandFly123 (Mar 13, 2021)

hey all, first timer here. 

this auto is 3 days old, it is 1.4inches. does it look a bit skinny and leggy or i am just worrying too much.

any help appreciated


----------



## Tomas 69 (Mar 15, 2021)

Something I have been wondering: I knew about transplanting up to Cotyledon but at the next transplant can you plant the stem deeper again??!


----------



## Cracka420 (Apr 5, 2021)

Doing my first grow now, a few of mine stretched before I put the t5 light nearly touching with added ventilation. When I transplanted I just put them a little lower into the clay balls


----------



## mikaroni (Apr 5, 2021)

I tried this with several of my plants, and they don't like it at all. I won't be doing this method ever again.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 12, 2021)

how tall is too tall to the first leaf? Mine are all about 2 inches. I added a fan and lowered the light. I will replant as described if I need to. I am seed poor and cant afford to waste a seed. 

I see good advice on this thread I will do my new sprouts in a 70% full cup next time!


----------



## Humble TerpLover (Apr 24, 2021)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man appreciate this !


----------



## Humble TerpLover (Apr 24, 2021)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


hey boss can you take a look at my post I made this morning and let me know if I should replant all of these?


----------



## Cigarz (Apr 25, 2021)

goten said:


> Thanks my man ,
> 
> iv just seen to many of those long stretchy seedlings and people asking why its doing that
> 
> so i figured i would just start a simple easy thread ya know ...


I mean this is one way of fixing the issue but it should be practice to not let it get leggy in the first place.


----------



## gene fetter (Apr 27, 2021)

I bought two clones yesterday. They are in rock wool and the stems are long. When I transplant plant them can I transplant them deeper than the level of the rock wool? They are NOT new seedlings just starting to grow from seed but on there way in rock wool. Need to transplant soon. Thanks, Gene


----------



## Billco (May 3, 2021)

All three of these done the same. These are autos in week 4/5 now . It just my seconds grow. I never repotted I just added soil cause I want sure what to do. This is them about 21 days since I added another 2 ltr of soil into each pot.


----------



## Pieforce (May 23, 2021)

I had my light WAY high early on right after my lady peeked through the soil. I lowered my light and things are progressing fine now, but leaves are about 3" above the soil in a solo cup. My question is -- I've got a few roots showing through the bottom vent holes and curling around the bottom, a third set of true leaves is barely starting to peek out, and she's being supported by a toothpick with some light gauge garden wire; would I be okay transplant to a 1 gallon pot with a mix of Ocean Forest and Happy Frog this early on, or should I stick it out another week or two in the solo cup and transfer to a 3 gallon?


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 17, 2021)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I have two really stemmy plants I have been practicing with and they are healthy just stretchy. I'm trying to figure out the sex, I think they're girls, but prob still two young. I will bury up to cotyledons tmo!


----------



## Boreal Curing (Jul 3, 2021)

Cigarz said:


> I mean this is one way of fixing the issue but it should be practice to not let it get leggy in the first place.


Absolutely.

To avoid it, you have to know what causes it. 2 thing can contribute to long legged stretching in new seedlings. Well, actually, only 1 thing, but ...

All plants produce Gibberellic Acid. GA is a growth hormone and is extremely potent even in small amounts. If your lights are too far away, GA will be increased to help your seedling to reach for more light. Lowering your lights will give the seedling the light it needs so GA will not be increased.

A bit more on GA.
GA increases the space between the nodes. Farmers can spray GA on corn fields to increase yield for silage. Note that only the corn stalk between the cobs are increased, not the number of cobs.

Spraying a mature Cannabis plant won't give you more bud, but it will increase it's height, there by helping reduce the odds for mold because of better air flow.o You can't keep spraying it though because eventually plants develop tolerance to it.

GA is also useful to germinate old seeds.


----------



## Cigarz (Jul 12, 2021)

Hmm i figured this was all common grow knowledge.


----------



## SidV (Jul 12, 2021)

This method is dangerous. Lots of handling at a very fragile.age. plants should only be burried deeper once the st m is not so fragile.


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 26, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> how tall is too tall to the first leaf? Mine are all about 2 inches. I added a fan and lowered the light. I will replant as described if I need to. I am seed poor and cant afford to waste a seed.
> 
> I see good advice on this thread I will do my new sprouts in a 70% full cup next time!


I don't think there is a bad time for leaves, this plant is just shy of two weeks.


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 26, 2021)

Harrekin said:


> Why did you add nutes to a seedling?! You were specifically told above not to, so why the need to do it?
> 
> Seems more and more people on this site seem to THINK the more nutes you give a plant the better it will turn out...


For the first 4 weeks depending on your grow method and your medium they don't need much unless you doing hydroponic or aeroponic. Good soils and just good clean rain water can work wonders.


----------



## Slicksmitty (Jul 26, 2021)

katfan said:


> I'm having this exact same problem! I'm a first timer as well. I am using a 4ft T5 fluorescent that I placed about 4-5 inches above my seed trays. Now I have seedlings that are about 3" tall! Anyway, I'm planning to replant tomorrow into bigger pots for veg, so I will just be careful when transplanting and then cover the stems with loose soil up to the cotyeldon leaves. One question though...my local hydro store thought I should start og nutes already in week 1 using pro organics line and I wonder if I should use plain water directly after transplanting or go ahead and use some more of my 1/4 strength nutes? I watered yesterday with plain water, today with nutes. Any thoughts?


When I water the first 3-4 weeks of veg (approx.... Every plant has a personality) Use water only. Your soil has all it needs w/ water. About 2 weeks before pre flower add nutes some where around 4-2-3 about tri-weekly but no more than 4 days in a week and one of those days just water no nutes. After your sure you are in full flower reduce nitrogen. A mix around 1-4-8. Do that twice weekly. You do more just watch for over water signs you can instigate molding. Again all plants have different reactions. About 2 weeks from harvest water only. This will flush the nutes from the plant and preserve the flavor of your gold.


----------



## goingreen2020 (Aug 22, 2021)

Day 6
Spiderfarms 100W LED @ 24"
Do you think these are leggy?


----------



## buggzl (Sep 2, 2021)

They need light. I can see darkness down there.


----------



## Boreal Curing (Sep 4, 2021)

As sprouts, I keep the lights about 2" over them. Once they're bonafide seedlings I raise it to 3 above the plants. I keep them about 4 inches higher for a month. Then they go under proper grow lights (=>1000w) and keep the lights 12 to 24 inches above.

I find t5s best at keeping them short. Normal fluorescent shop lights work great as well.


----------



## Chipster69 (Oct 10, 2021)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Great tips cheers


----------



## ToneOZ (Oct 10, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> As sprouts, I keep the lights about 2" over them. Once they're bonafide seedlings I raise it to 3 above the plants. I keep them about 4 inches higher for a month. Then they go under proper grow lights (=>1000w) and keep the lights 12 to 24 inches above.
> 
> I find t5s best at keeping them short. Normal fluorescent shop lights work great as well.


Having trouble finding floro shop lights locally and online. Where do you get them. NoN led lights


----------



## Chipster69 (Oct 10, 2021)

ToneOZ said:


> Having trouble finding floro shop lights locally and online. Where do you get them. NoN led lights


I get all my stuff from Ali Express, if you can be bothered to wait 6 weeks all you need is there, and cheap too.


----------



## Boreal Curing (Oct 10, 2021)

ToneOZ said:


> Having trouble finding floro shop lights locally and online. Where do you get them. NoN led lights


Get them anywhere. Home Depot, Amazon, AliExpress (if you don't mind waiting). Walk in to home Depot lighting section. Lots to choose from. Just the cheapest.


----------



## ToneOZ (Oct 10, 2021)

Boreal Curing said:


> Get them anywhere. Home Depot, Amazon, AliExpress (if you don't mind waiting). Walk in to home Depot lighting section. Lots to choose from. Just the cheapest.


All my local stores carry is LED


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 10, 2021)

ToneOZ said:


> All my local stores carry is LED


Google.com lol


----------



## ToneOZ (Oct 11, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Google.com lol


Not finding much beyond 70 dollar fixtures they used to be like 15 bucks at qalmart


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 11, 2021)

ToneOZ said:


> Not finding much beyond 70 dollar fixtures they used to be like 15 bucks at qalmart


You mean something like this?


----------



## Billytheluther (Oct 11, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 5007424


That seems pricey


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 11, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> That seems pricey


I was just using it to make sure that's about what he's looking for, but yea, it's vivosun so it's gonna be pricey. Their shits always expensive.


----------



## Boreal Curing (Oct 26, 2021)

Home Depot


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jan 7, 2022)

katfan said:


> I'm having this exact same problem! I'm a first timer as well. I am using a 4ft T5 fluorescent that I placed about 4-5 inches above my seed trays. Now I have seedlings that are about 3" tall! Anyway, I'm planning to replant tomorrow into bigger pots for veg, so I will just be careful when transplanting and then cover the stems with loose soil up to the cotyeldon leaves. One question though...my local hydro store thought I should start og nutes already in week 1 using pro organics line and I wonder if I should use plain water directly after transplanting or go ahead and use some more of my 1/4 strength nutes? I watered yesterday with plain water, today with nutes. Any thoughts?


don't overwater!


----------



## priestriver (Jan 12, 2022)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Wow. Will do. Thank you!


----------



## priestriver (Jan 12, 2022)

canniboss said:


> When I germinate in little cups I only fill them half way at first... When the seedling starts to stretch out a bit I will finish filling the cup up. Seems to work so far. (I like the clear beer cups so I can see the roots to know when she needs to get a bigger home)


This sounds like a good idea


----------



## priestriver (Jan 12, 2022)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


Like this plan but
3.5 gallons of dirt to take plant out of and try to de-dirt. Heavy. Afraid of damaging it. Looking for more tips on how to perform this task. Thank you!


----------



## EcoastNZ (Jan 14, 2022)

goten said:


> Yes just re plant them in the same pots you have them in now
> 
> and bury the stem all the up to those leaves .
> 
> ...


Hey brothers.. All this potting, re potting and re re potting is really bad for the plant and very unnecessary.. Jiffy tabs and peet pots are essential for ANY grow!
The detrimental combination of acids on your hands, harsh shock and then actually touching the roots or removing dirt.. No no no! You guys are stunting your plants from the start. Just like the final product, plants benefit from The less handling the better approach.. Especially when young!
(this does not refer to plant training)


----------



## Mullumbimby (Jan 27, 2022)

EcoastNZ said:


> Hey brothers.. All this potting, re potting and re re potting is really bad for the plant and very unnecessary.. Jiffy tabs and peet pots are essential for ANY grow!
> The detrimental combination of acids on your hands, harsh shock and then actually touching the roots or removing dirt.. No no no! You guys are stunting your plants from the start. Just like the final product, plants benefit from The less handling the better approach.. Especially when young!
> (this does not refer to plant training)


This.
And, take care not to use too big a pot, even your babies need the oxygen that comes into the root zone as the media dries back, so, small pot, careful re-pot into slightly bigger pot and so on. If the water hangs around for more than a day or so - issues :/


----------



## MLO'S (Jan 27, 2022)

goten said:


> So you can have more room to work with when your burring your stem and position it better
> 
> If you dont break the soil loose then wheres your room to re plant it
> 
> Unless your just transplanting in a bigger container then you just bury it when you add the extra soil for the bigger container


what does this benefit for the plants? i don't know much but I would assume its to save space as the plants grow?


----------



## Bobg1981 (Feb 4, 2022)

Im not sure if this is the same with weed but tomatoes are intentionally buried this Way because it gives them a bigger root system


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Apr 15, 2022)

Easy as 1 2 3
Twenty20 Mendocino Durban Sunrise Auto


----------



## Stealthgroguy (Apr 27, 2022)

That's what I always do make those little fuckers stand up straight not going to lay down and die in my grow


----------



## Stealthgroguy (Apr 27, 2022)

Bobg1981 said:


> Im not sure if this is the same with weed but tomatoes are intentionally buried this Way because it gives them a bigger root system


Yes pot plants will grow roots from the main stalk if covered with dirt I do it with 90% of the plants I grow


----------



## MinniePerlite (Jul 4, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## Shastafarian (Jul 5, 2022)

MinniePerlite said:


> Awesome!


Kimosabe the ball is in your hands now go forth and prosper.....


----------



## Bajamaja (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Badjem (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi everyone these are about 1 week old . So no nutes for 2 3 weeks? Is that right? Also they under hlg 65 at 18 inches. Or should I use my t5 so it can be close any help much appreciated


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Aug 16, 2022)

You know what's even easier? Providing adequate light to begin with so you don't get ludicrous amounts of stretching in the first place.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Aug 16, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> You know what's even easier? Providing adequate light to begin with so you don't get ludicrous amounts of stretching in the first place.


Hindsight isn’t always 2020
So in the meantime just Re-plant them long stretchy stems


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Aug 16, 2022)

Can’t go wrong with T5 if your concerned. As for the HLG I would just go with whatever height the the manufacturer recommends and then try and use ur senses to monitor them.


----------



## Badjem (Aug 16, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> You know what's even easier? Providing adequate light to begin with so you don't get ludicrous amounts of stretching in the first place.





LewberDewber852 said:


> Can’t go wrong with T5 if your concerned. As for the HLG I would just go with whatever height the the manufacturer recommends and then try and use ur senses to monitor them.


Thanks I appreciate you also I water with distilled water ph at 5.6 and mixed in some great white to get some benificial in their. I have not fed at all was going to wait another 1 2weeks what do you think?


----------



## Badjem (Aug 17, 2022)

LewberDewber852 said:


> Can’t go wrong with T5 if your concerned. As for the HLG I would just go with whatever height the the manufacturer recommends and then try and use ur senses to monitor them.


Yea that's what I am doing bro they all seem to be doing well. Thanks for tip


----------



## LoveBudz420 (Sep 6, 2022)

goten said:


> These seedling are not even 2 weeks old ,
> 
> You can see their not stretched and are gonna have some nice tight node spacing


What kind of PAR do you run over the top of your seedlings to keep them that short? I clearly need to move my light closer to the plants!


----------



## danielmeyers (Oct 12, 2022)

goten said:


> This is just to show you how easy it is to bury those long stretchy stems ,
> 
> After you replant them make sure you lower your lights so they wont continue to stretch
> 
> ...


It's really easy and simple, but it's only easy when someone has shown you how to do it right. Thank you so much for the information, it's been years and this method works great.


----------



## Duhh (Jan 4, 2023)

Does anyone know if planting stems, up to the cotyledons, in clay balls in a flood and drain would harm the stems or will they grow roots? They look like they want to grow roots from the stems already, little bumps all over, I know in coco and soil the roots would grow but is Hydro any different? Worried they'd rot or something.

Thank you!


----------

